# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Selbsttest: Metabolismus/Warburg/Metabloc

## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

seit Monaten beschäftige ich mich mit Warburgeffekt, Metabolismus, Mitochondrienstörung, Metabloc......
Diese recht komplizierten Zusammenhänge wurden schon mehrmals hier im Forum angerissen. Ich möchte hier nicht darauf wieder eingehen.
Vor etwa einem halben Jahr bin ich zufällig diesen Artikel gestossen:

http://www.homeopathy.at/austherapie...apie-gehalten/

Hydroxy-Zitronensäure (HCA):  Als ich las, dass das Appetit zügelt, Gewichtsabnahme bewirkt, Anti-Tumorwirkung haben soll, als ich weiter las, dass Alpha-Liponsäure (ALA) die Anti-Tumorwirkung verstärken soll, dass kaum Nebenwirkungen auftreten, habe ich Ende Juli begonnen, beides zu schlucken.
Es gibt noch etliche entsprechende neuere Artikel über ALA und HCE, die alle den obigen Bericht im Prinzip bestätigten. HCA plus ALA = Metabloc.
Ich muss dazu auch noch sagen, dass es noch keine systematischen Studien gibt, solche allerdings empfohlen werden. 

Ende Juli war meine Situation die folgende:
--  Wurde etwa ab Mitte 2014 kastrationsresistent (nach 7 Jahren intermittierender ADT);
--  PSA stieg etwa für 1 Jahr langsam an, dann aber recht rasant (z.B. von Mitte Juni bis Ende Juli 2015 von 1.25 auf 2.06);
--  War vorbereitet im Herbst ab PSA so um die 4 mit Enzalutamid zu beginnen (nachdem ich AR-V7 negativ getested war);

Jetzt passierte plötzlich folgendes, nachdem ich Ende Juli mit der Einnahme von HCA und ALA begonnen hatte:
PSA Anstieg pro Zeitintervall von 6 Wochen:
--  15.06. - 27.07.:    von 1.25 auf 2.06 (*64,8%)*  (Ende Juli *Beginn von Metabloc)
*--  27.07. - 31.08.:     von 2.06 auf 2.76  (*34%*)
--  31.08. - 19.10.:     von 2.76 auf 3.00  (*8.7%*)
--  19.10. - 30.11.:     von 3.00 auf 3.00  (*Null Prozent!!!)

*Ist das nicht sensationell?? Ich habe 4 kg abgenommen (was mir gut steht), keine Nebenwirkungen und mein PSA Anstieg ist zum Stillstand gekommen! Als ich mit dem Selbsttest begann, hatte ich als Realist und eigentlich Anhänger der Schulmedizin keine wirklich ernsthaften Hoffnungen, dass da etwas bewirkt würde.
Ein günstiger PSA-Einzelwert würde mich nicht sehr beeindrucken - aber ist nicht die systematische Tendenz der o.a. 4 Messungen irgendwie überzeugend??
Mein Urologe ist beeindruckt.
 Ich habe erst einmal meinen geplanten Enzalutamid-Beginn abgesagt und werde mit grosser Spannung sehen, wie es weiter geht.

Auf jeden Fall für mich ein überraschendes Jahresende 2015!

Grüsse,  Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Klaus,

willkommen im Klub der komplementären Ergänzungen.




> Hydroxy-Zitronensäure (HCA):  Als ich las, dass das Appetit zügelt,  Gewichtsabnahme bewirkt, Anti-Tumorwirkung haben soll, als ich weiter  las, dass Alpha-Liponsäure (ALA) die Anti-Tumorwirkung verstärken soll,


Ja, ich habe mich recht ausführlich mit der mitochondrialen Achse und die Beeinflussung der Umkehrung des Warburg Effektes befasst.
Mußte aber feststellen, dass Reoxygenierung aus der Hypoxie nicht das Interesse der Betroffenen weckt, denn dann müßte auch eine Kontrolle erfolgen.
Obwohl für weiterführende Therapien z.B. bei Bestrahlung es äusserst wichtig ist zu wissen, ob Hypoxie vorliegt oder nicht, scheint es nur die wenigsten zu interessieren.

Jedoch spätestens, wenn sich der Erfolg durch die Bestrahlung nicht einstellt, sind andere Handlungsweisen zur Sensibilisierung oder Erhöhung, kleinere Fraktionierungen, oder andere Bestrahlungsarten gefragt.

Zu deiner Ausgangslage:
Natürlich kann ALA nie sofort wirken, sondern der Gang über die Mitochondrien dauert.
Achte aber auch auf 

- Oxidativer Streß - Antioxidative Kapazität -
- Lipidperoxide - PerOx -
- Nitrostress NO=Stickoxid
- DNS-Oxidation (8-OH-Desooxyguanosin) Messung der Oxidation in den Zellkernen der DNA. 

wenn du dir diese Mühe machen willst.
Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, dass sich gezielt eine gewisse Menge X an Tumorlast mit diesen Mitteln kontrollieren lassen.
Wenn auch nicht für immer, jedoch die Zeit außerhalb von Therapien ist zu optimieren und lohnt sich.

Merke:
Gesunde Zellen brauchen eine gewisse Menge Antioxidantien zur Reduzierung der destruktiven Oxidation. ( Nur bei gesunden Zellen )
Tumorzellen brauchen jedoch keine Antioxidantien sondern H2O2 ist gewünscht zur Apoptose. ( Nur bei Tumorzellen/Gewebe ) ( James Watson u.a. ) sollte beachtet werden.

Nicht einfach, den Korridor der antioxidativen Kapazität so zu steuern, dass beiden Zelltypen gerecht wird.

Meine Ausführung hat klaren wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund. 
Viel Glück weiterhin

Hans-J.


PS 
Vielleicht lohnt sich die Wirkung von Argenin, Astragalus einmal zu ergooglen.
http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/index.php?id=6373

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hans-Jürgen, 

Du wirst Dich erinnern, dass auch ich monatelang ALA eingesetzt habe, obwohl derÖsophagus damit nicht immer einverstanden war. Der Glaube versetzt manchmal Berge. Gut möglich aber dennoch, das mir ALA auch eine Verschnaufpause im Hinblick Wiederanstieg PSA-Wert verschafft hat. Ich werde es wohl nie mehr erfahren. Nachfolgend zur Erinnerung 2 alte Threads:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...a-Lipons%E4ure

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9654#post49654

*"Lache nicht über die Dummheit der anderen! Sie kann deine Chance sein"*
(Winston Churchill)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

ja natürlich auch viele andere haben hierzu schon sehr gut recherchiert. Das muß und soll auch gesagt und geschrieben werden.  Und das schon vor vielen Jahren.
R - Alpha Lipon halbiert auf 300 mg hätte eine bessere biologische Verwertbarkeit und schont den Magen weitgehend.
Als Antioxidanz würde ich heute R - Liponsäure nicht mehr alleine einsetzen, lediglich zur Auflösung der Hypoxie im Tumor und dann intermittierend.

Antioxidantien in Vitamin C, Kurkuma, Ingwer, natürliches, pflanzliches Vitamin E u.a. sind vollkommen ausreichend und werden zu oft und zu häufig unkontrolliert eingenommen.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Harald und Jürgen,

Ich möchte noch einmal betonen, dass für mich HCA massgebend für meinen Test war; ALA soll lediglich die Wirkung von HCA noch wesentlich verbessern (deswegen HCA + ALA = METABLOC Verfahren).
Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus, hallo Hans-Jürgen,

zur Abrundung noch die folgenden Links:

http://www.hindawi.com/journals/cpis/2013/827686/

http://www.noscopharm.fr/docs/public..._New_Drugs.pdf

Möge der von Klaus aufgezeigte Therapieweg die erhoffte Wirkung auch weiterhin ermöglichen.

*"Mit dem Geist ist es wie mit dem Magen. Man kann ihm nur Dinge zumuten, die er verdauen kann"*
(Winston Churchill)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Klaus, Harald und Interessierte,

gut dass du wieder den Focus auf HCA richtest.
Ein guter Ansatz und letztlich ist jeder Einsatz nebenwirkungsfreier/armer Mittel möglich, wenn sich eine Reduzierung der Tumorproliferation einstellt.
Da bin ich sehr nahe bei dir, aber es folgt auch ein ABER.

Es muß die Frage erlaubt sein, ob es auch Mittel gibt, welche die Tumorlast *direkt* angehen und nicht die Proliferation der Tumorlast - AUF ZEIT - reduziert.

Und da sind natürlich Maßnahmen Laktat zu vermeiden indem die ATP beinflusst wird ganz wichtige Faktoren, welche den Tumor am Wachstum hindern, gleichzeitig die Mitochondrien wieder ans Laufen bringen, damit das saure Milieu vermieden und alle CD's in die Gänge kommen.

Dadurch wird der Apoptoszellzyklus wieder aktiviert und die LAK und NK Killerzellen regulieren sich hoch. Warum wohl?  *Weil sie Arbeit haben.*
Es gilt primär die Tumormasse anzugehen und sekundär ist die Proliferationsaktivität zu senken. ( Das ist nicht nur meine Meinung )

Du bist auf einem gutem Weg lieber Klaus, das heißt doch nicht, dass die schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen außen vor gelassen werden sollen, sondern *MIT DER SCHULMEDIZIN.
*
Nur eines noch:
Bisher ist es dem Tumor immer wieder gelungen, sich der Rezeptorenblockade zu entziehen durch neue und andere Pathways, die auch immer wieder die Wissenschaft in Erstaunen versetzt. Emsig bemüht diese neuen Wege zu inhibieren oder zu blockieren ist es ein Beschäftigungsprogramm was nicht enden will.

Mit der MDR werden die Zytostatika durch den Tumor aus der Zelle schneller wieder hinausbefördert, oder die Zellmembran wird wie ein Panzer und Bollwerk gegen die Medikamente aktiviert.

Gelingt es die Mittel trotzdem in die Zellen zu bringen, besinnt sich der Tumor im Zeitablauf auf Resistenzbildung oder Mutation.
Auch der Tumor scheint ein T - Reg. Gedächtniszellensystem aktivieren zu können.

Was nun?

Entziehst du ihm ATP - auch durch hungern - fährt der Tumor ein Notfallambulanzsystem hoch zur Sicherstellung seines Überlebens. Er synthetisiert und Verstoffwechselt kleinste Mengen Fette, Cholesterin u.a. zu Kohlehydrate, hungerst du weiter, schaltet der Tumor auf Winterschlaf und passt sich an durch herunterregulieren seines Stoffwechsels. 

Was nun?

Seid geraumer Zeit stelle ich mir Fragen, welche Maßnahmen unternimmt der Tumor um sich weiter auszudehnen und welche Maßnahmen des köpereigenen Immunsystems betrachtet er in seiner Prioritätenliste als die größten Feinde. 

Dort sollte in der Forschung und Lehre angesetzt werden
Vielleicht ist es die Sichtweise des Tumors in seiner Verstoffwechselung, die es gilt zu studieren um seine Achillesverse zu finden für zielführende, nachhaltige Therapien.

Bis dahin, würde ich mich - je nach Restlaufzeit und Jahre - mit den Mitteln versorgen, die bei geringsten NW mir ein gutes Leben ermöglichen. D.h. sowohl mit schulmedizinischen hoch selektiven und nebenwirkungsarmen Medikamenten, als auch aus der komplementären Medizin.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde, 

anfang Dezember hatte ich berichtet über meinen "Metabloc" - Selbstversuch (siehe #1) und hatte meinen PSA Verlauf beschrieben:




> ....jetzt passierte plötzlich folgendes, nachdem ich Ende Juli mit der Einnahme von HCA und ALA begonnen hatte:
> PSA Anstieg pro Zeitintervall von 6 Wochen:
> --  15.06. - 27.07.:    von 1.25 auf 2.06 (*64,8%)*  (Ende Juli *Beginn von Metabloc)
> *--  27.07. - 31.08.:     von 2.06 auf 2.76  (*34%*)
> --  31.08. - 19.10.:     von 2.76 auf 3.00  (*8.7%*)
> --  19.10. - 30.11.:     von 3.00 auf 3.00  (*Null Prozent!!!)*


Meine heutige Messung:
*PSA = 2.6* !!!   Nun seit langer Zeit der erste PSA Abfall von 13%.
Nachdem mein PSA seit Mitte 2014 bei Testo < 0.2 ng/ml systematisch angestiegen war (damit resistent geworden), ist er jetzt zum erstenmal gefallen, nachdem sich der Anstieg seit August letzten Jahres nach Beginn von MEDOC systematisch bis auf Null abgeflacht hatte (s-o.).

Wenn ich mir die obigen Zahlen anschaue und jetzt die neueste Messung anhefte, dann muss man zu der Schlussfolgerung kommen:
Das kann kein Zufall mehr sein....da ist System dahinter!!

Hätte mir vor 1 Jahr jemand diese Geschichte vorgetragen.....ich hätte bestimmt skeptisch abgewunken. Jetzt bin ich selbst baff........und freue mich sehr, Beginn von XTANDI weiter hinausgeschoben zu haben.
Auf jeden Fall ein guter Beginn meines 22ten PK-Jahres.....

Grüsse,   Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus, 

das ist in der Tat ein erstaunliches Zwischenergebnis. Ich wünsche Dir, dass sich das so fortsetzt.

*"Ein einfacher Zweig ist dem Vogel lieber als ein goldener Käfig"*
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Klaus,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Therapie mit Hydroxy-Zitronensäure und Alpha-Liponsäure.

Welche Mengen nimmst Du denn jeweils  täglich ?

Weiterhin toi, toi, toi.

Gruß klausi

----------


## Klaus (A)

Grüsse Dich, Klaus,

um Deine Frage zu beantworten:

Meine tägliche Ration ist
--  morgens: 300 mg HCA, 600 mg Alpha-Lipon (worin 300 mg der eigentlich wirklich wirksame r-Alpha-Liponsäure Anteil ist);
--  mittags:  300 mg HCA, 0.8 mg Capsaicin (in Cayenne Pfeffer enthalten);
--  abends:  300 mg HCA, 500 mg Curcumin Extrakt;

Grüsse, Klaus

----------


## meni.li.

Danke Klaus, das speicher ich mir gleich ab.

Gruß klausi

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde, 

möchte Euch wieder einmal Bericht erstatten:
Als langerfahrener, kampferprobter realistisch denkender PK Betroffener staune ich mit steigender Begeisterung über die Ergebnisse meines "Metabloc" (s.o.) Experimentes.
Nachdem ich Mitte letzten Jahres (beginnende Kastrationsresistenz Mitte 2014) mir schon ausgerechnet hatte, im Sept. letzten Jahres mit Xtandi beginnen zu müssen, ist das im Augenblick kein Thema mehr.

Die weitere Entwicklung nach meinem Bericht in #8 (wo Anfang Jan 16 mein PSA 2.6 war):
PSA am 15.02. war 2.67 . Dieser leichte Anstieg in 6 Wochen (von 2.6 kommend) könnte verursacht worden sein von meinem 4-wöchigen Schlemmerurlaub in Teneriffa.
Danach hatte ich ab Mitte Feb. die Metabloc Dosierungen etwas erhöht: HCA auf 1200mg täglich und ALA auf 750mg täglich.
Neuester PSA Wert von heute: 1.85 !!!
Für mich der absolute Wahnsinn! Habe im letzten Jahr keinerlei Änderung meiner Behandlung gehabt (bis heute immer nur Eligard - wie gesagt bei Kastrationsresistenz). Nach den PSA Verdoppelungszeiten so Mitte letzten Jahres müsste (ohne Xtandi...) mein PSA heute so um die 30-40 liegen. Das heutige Ergebnis war 
PSA = 1.85 !! Ist also in letzten 6 Wochen weiter um 30% gefallen!!

Hier noch einmal mein PSA Verlauf seit Beginn mit Metabloc:
PSA Anstieg pro Zeitintervall von 6 Wochen:
--  15.06. - 27.07.:    von 1.25 auf 2.06 (*Anstieg 64,8%)*  (Ende Juli *Beginn von Metabloc)
*--  27.07. - 31.08.:     von 2.06 auf 2.76  (*Anstieg 34%*)
--  31.08. - 19.10.:     von 2.76 auf 3.00  (*Anstieg* *8.7%*)
--  19.10. - 30.11.:     von 3.00 auf 3.00  (*Anstieg Null Prozent!!!)
*-- 30.11. - 04.01.: von 3.00 auf 2.60 (*Abfall 13%*)
-- 04.01. - 15.02.: von 2.60 auf 2.67 (*Anstieg 3%* "Teneriffa Effekt"? Dosis leicht erhöht)
-- 15.02. - 29.03.: von 2.67 auf 1.85 (*Abfall 31%*)

Ich hatte immer gehofft, dass ich ohne weitere Medikamente noch Zeit gewinnen kann, bis hoffentlich gegen Ende des Jahres die neue Immuntherapie Prostvac zugelassen wird. Jetzt bin ich sehr optimistisch, dass ich das erreichen kann dank der auch für mich so überraschenden Ergebnisse mit Metabloc!

Grüsse Euch,
Klaus

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Klaus,

vielen Dank für Deine hoffungsvollen Beiträge zu HCA und ALA.
Ich selbst bewege mich zügig auf ein biochemisches Rezidiv zu, letzte PSA-Messung 0,17.
Meine NEM sind Granatapfelkontentrat, Ingwer- und Mariendistelkonzentrat. Dies hat zuletzt mein PSA-Anstieg nicht verlangsamen können (vgl. mein Profil).
Ich möchte jetzt zu Deiner Vorgehensweise übergehen.
Könntest Du mir Deine Bezugsquellen von HCA und ALA nennen. Ich finde meist HCA-Kapseln mit 1.200 mg.

Herlichen Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus,

das freut mich besonders deshalb, weil du lange Zeit zu den komplementären Mittel eine sehr kritische Einstellung hattest und den Mut gefunden hast, es wenigstens einmal zu probieren, anstatt es grundweg abzulehnen.

Nur eines muß klar sein, du kannst damit sehr viel OS bei wenig NW ereichen, aber bei hohen Tumorlasten gehören Tumorlastsenkende Maßnahmen mit ins Gepäck.

Aber auch eine weitere Aufstockung durch die Alternativen ist noch möglich, besonders dann wenn Alpha Lipon - R im Zeitablauf einiges an Neuropathie verursachen könnte.
Ich möchte dein Augenmerk noch einmal auf Astragalus und die Connabidiole lenken, weniger zum Berauschen sondern als Tumortherapie.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> vielen Dank für Deine hoffungsvollen Beiträge zu HCA und ALA.
> Ich selbst bewege mich zügig auf ein biochemisches Rezidiv zu, letzte PSA-Messung 0,17.
> Meine NEM sind Granatapfelkontentrat, Ingwer- und Mariendistelkonzentrat. Dies hat zuletzt mein PSA-Anstieg nicht verlangsamen können (vgl. mein Profil).
> Ich möchte jetzt zu Deiner Vorgehensweise übergehen.
> Könntest Du mir Deine Bezugsquellen von HCA und ALA nennen. Ich finde meist HCA-Kapseln mit 1.200 mg.


Hallo Lothar,

zunächst: 1200 mg HCE Kapsel gibt es nicht; meistens wird hier so etwas angegeben wie "...mg Garcinia Cambogia Extrakt mit ...% HCA Anteil.
Ich kaufe HCE bei Biotikon: pro Kapsel 500mg Garcinia Cambogia mit 60% HCA Anteil (= 300mg HCA); nehme 4 Kapseln über den Tag verteilt.

ALA:
Hier habe ich 2 Produkte:
--  Aristo Tabletten a 600mg ALA (ABER WICHTIG: nur 50% davon ist die wirksame R-Version von ALA); kaufe ich in Apotheke per Rezept (ist aber rezeptfrei).
--  ALA Kapseln von Fairvital a 300mg (auch hier 50% R-Version Anteil);
Schlucke täglich 1 Aristo und 1 Fairvital -- entspricht zusammen 450mg R-Alpha-Liponsäure.

Grüsse,   
Klaus

----------


## Klaus (A)

> das freut mich besonders deshalb, weil du lange Zeit zu den komplementären Mittel eine sehr kritische Einstellung hattest und den Mut gefunden hast, es wenigstens einmal zu probieren, anstatt es grundweg abzulehnen.
> ...........................
> Ich möchte dein Augenmerk noch einmal auf Astragalus und die Connabidiole lenken, weniger zum Berauschen sondern als Tumortherapie.
> Hans-J.


Grüsse Dich Hans-Jürgen!

Zwei Anmerkungen:
Wir müssen uns die vielen Jahre missverstanden haben, denn ich war nie gegen "komplementäre Mittel" - im Gegenteil: Ich hatte immer schon "den Mut aufgebracht" auch komplementäre Medizin zu versuchen. In den letzten 15 Jahren habe ich so alles ausprobiert, was so gerade aktuell war (z.B. Kurkuma, MCP, Zyflamend, Bor, Zink, Selen.....usw.). 
Ich finde, komplemetäre Medizin und leitliniengerechte Medizin sind doch kein grundsätzlicher Widerspruch!
Allerdings würde ich nie und nimmer NUR auf komplementäre Medizin setzen!

Verstehe nicht warum Du mir Astragalus und Connabidiole ans Herz legst.
Habe gerade gegoogelt und unter "Astragalus" gefunden:

Abwehrschwäche, Stärkung des ImmunsystemsAllergischer Schnupfen: Milderung der Symptome (erste Studie)Erkältung, Infektionen der Atemwege (Behandlung und Vorbeugung)Erschöpfung, Müdigkeit und Schwächezustände verschiedenster Art, AppetitlosigkeitHerzschwäche, Koronare Herzerkrankung 
Mir wird ja ganz bang!
Bisher hatte ich immer gedacht, ich habe ein prima Immunsystem ich bin wenig erschöpft, ich bin nicht schwach, ich habe ein super Herz - jetzt kommen mir Zweifel!

Und warum legst Du mir Connabidiole ans Herz??? Ich habe (bis auf mein verflixtes linkes Knie) keinerlei Schmerzen .......und meinen PK habe ich z.Zt. doch ganz gut unter Kontrolle.

Leicht verwirrt grüsst Dich
Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus,

offenbar habe ich hier wirklich eine Verwechslung vorgenommen. 
Aber die Hintergründe sowohl bei Astragalus als auch bei CBD's gehen weit, sehr weit über das hinaus, was du aus dem Beipackzettel entnommen hast.

Im Normalfall kann man das auch hier in der Rubrik für Schwerbetroffene diskutieren, denn die wirklich Betroffenen sind auch mehr an DNA- Telomere interessiert oder der Hemmung der Angiogenese, Proliferation und Zellmigration anstatt an Beipackzettelwissen.

Das hängt aber auch weitgehend mit dem Druck und der Tumorlast zusammen. 

Also nichts für ungut, ich bin ja schon weg aus deinem Thread für Fortgeschrittene.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Klaus,

ich habe noch Fragen zu Deiner interessanten Therapie. Ich nehme an, die Dosierung hast Du dieser Studie entnommen:
http://www.hindawi.com/archive/2013/827686/ ?

Es sollen doch 1200 mg HCA sein wie Du schreibst. Aber Du nimmst drei mal täglich 600 mg Alpha-Lipon (worin 300 mg der eigentlich wirklich wirksame r-Alpha-Liponsäure Anteil ist). Da komme ich nur auf 900 mg. Nimmst Du doch noch eine vierte Tablette?

In dem von Dir oben angegebenen Link wird noch Somatostatin (Octreotid) erwähnt, in der Studie nicht. Ich nehme an, dass Du dieses Medikament nicht mit kombinierst?

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Georg,




> Es sollen doch 1200 mg HCA sein wie Du schreibst. Aber Du nimmst drei  mal täglich 600 mg Alpha-Lipon (worin 300 mg der eigentlich wirklich  wirksame r-Alpha-Liponsäure Anteil ist). Da komme ich nur auf 900 mg.  Nimmst Du doch noch eine vierte Tablette?


Ja, seit Februar schlucke ich täglich 4 Kapseln - vorher waren es 3.




> In dem von Dir oben angegebenen Link wird noch Somatostatin (Octreotid)  erwähnt, in der Studie nicht. Ich nehme an, dass Du dieses Medikament  nicht mit kombinierst?


Nein, das nehme ich nicht. Allerdings schlucke ich noch täglich 1 Kapsel (900mg) Cayenne; das darin enthaltenen Capsaicin soll die Wirkung von Metabloc noch verstärken.

Grüsse,    Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Ich versuche die Informationen in diesem Thread zusammenzufassen und etwas zu ergänzen. Damit soll es einfacher gemacht werden sich ein Bild über die Therapie zu machen. Interessierte können den Selbsttest von Klaus auch einfacher nachvollziehen.

 Herr Dr. Schwartz hat eine sogenannte Metabloc Therapie entwickelt und bezeichnet dies als Wunderkombination. Es ist eine Kombinationstherapie aus:
 - Hydroxy-Zitronensäure (HCA) (englisch: hydroxycitrate)
 - Alpha-Liponsäure (ALA) (englisch: lipoic acid)
 ergänzt durch:
 - Capsaicin (Cayenne Pfeffer gemahlen)

Dies soll eine metabolische Tumor-Therapie ermöglichen. HCA und ALA sollen den Tumorzell-Stoffwechsel blockieren. Die Hemmung erfolgt vor allem an zwei für den Krebszell-Mechanismus besonders wichtigen Enzymen: ATP citrate lyase and pyruvate dehydrogenase kinase.

Das Bundes-Netzwerk fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V.   berichtet über diese Therapie und erläutert dabei auch die oben angesprochene Hemmung des ATP-Citrat-Lyase Enzyms.

 Die Wirkung dieser Therapie trat nach dem Bericht von Klaus bei ihm zuerst durch einen langsameren Anstieg des PSA Wertes ein. Nach ca. vier Monaten stieg der PSA Wert nicht mehr und fing dann an zurückzugehen.

 Von Dr. Schwartz wurde diese Therapie in den publizierten Studien bisher an austherapierten Krebspatienten getestet. Grundsätzlich ist die Wirksamkeit aber nicht auf dieses Krankheitsbild begrenzt.

Publiziert wurde von Dr. Schwartz eine Studie an zehn Patienten: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24511042
Darunter war ein Patient mit Prostata Krebs. Bei diesem fiel der PSA Wert um über 90%. Dies war das beste Ergebnis in dieser Patientengruppe.

Es gibt eine weitere Studie von Dr. Schwartz mit 40 Patienten: http://cancer-therapy.org/CT/v10/A/2...t_al_13-19.pdf
 Darin waren zwei Prostata-Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen bei denen ein starker Rückgang des PSA Wertes beobachtet wurde. Die Entwicklung des PSA Wertes der beiden Patienten ist in diesem Bild dargestellt das dieser Studie entnommen ist:





 Die dargestellte Entwicklung ist so positiv, dass ich dieses Ergebnis mit Skepsis betrachte und darauf hinweisen möchte dass diese zwei Patienten kein Beweis für die Wirksamkeit einer Wunderkombination sein können. Neben der Metabloc Therapie machten diese Patienten auch noch eine Hormontherapie. Vermutlich Zytiga oder Xtandi.

 Außerdem berichtet Dr. Schwartz folgendes in einem Film auf Arte "KREBS - wohin steuert die Forschung?" über die in seiner Praxis behandelten Patienten: _Meistens hält der Effekt aber nur eine bestimmte Zeit an, warum, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Die Werte verbessern sich erst und sacken dann wieder ab._ So zitiert auf dieser Seite: http://www.bnfpk.de/hca.html

Schließlich gibt es noch eine Studie mit 11 Patienten: http://www.hindawi.com/archive/2013/827686/
 Die Krebserkrankung wurde dabei nicht angegeben, offenbar war hier kein Prostata-Patient darunter. Fünf Patienten zeigten einen teilweisen Rückgang, drei eine Stabilisierung des Tumors und drei ein Fortschreiten der Erkrankung.

 In der zuletzt angegebenen Studie wird folgende Dosierung angegeben:
HCA: Minimum 1.2 g/Tag, Maximum 3g/Tag.
 ALA: Minimum 0.4 g/Tag, Maximum 1.8 g/Tag.  

Klaus verwendet für seinen Selbstversuch folgende Arzneien die HCA und ALA enthalten. Dies sind:

- HCA: 500mg Garcinia Cambogia mit 60% HCA Anteil (= 300mg HCA)
- ALA:  Aristo Tabletten a 600mg ALA (enthält zu 50% die wirksame R-Version von ALA) *und* Alpha Liponsäure Kapseln von Fairvital a 300mg (auch hier 50% R-Version Anteil)
 - Capsaicin Kapseln 

Als Dosierung verwendet Klaus die untere Grenze, die in der Studie angegeben ist. Dies ergibt folgende Tagesdosis über den Tag verteilt:

4 Kapseln je 500mg Garcinia Cambogia (zusammen 1200mg HCA)
1 Kapsel 600 mg Aristo und 1 Kapsel 300 mg Fairvital (zusammen 450 mg ALA)
1 Kapsel 0.8 mg Capsaicin/Cayenne Pfeffer

Nebenwirkungen: über HCA werden keine gesicherten Nebenwirkungen berichtet. ALA kann zu Übelkeit, Schwindel und anderen Nebenwirkungen führen. Die Capsaicin Kapseln dürfen bei der Einnahme nicht zerbissen werden. Die Nebenwirkungen sind damit so gering dass ein Selbsttest gefahrlos sein dürfte.

Garcinia Cambogia wird vielfach als Schlankmacher beworben. Nach diesen Berichten wäre dieses Mittel allerdings zur Gewichtsreduzierung nicht wirksam:
http://www.gesundheitsschau.de/garcinia-cambogia.php
 oder
http://heilpflanzen-info.ch/cms/blog...itsmittel.html

 Dies wird von Dr. Schwartz auch in dieser Studie auf Seite 18 erwähnt. Die fragliche Wirkung hinsichtlich Gewichtsreduzierung sagt allerdings nichts über seine mögliche metabolische Wirkung aus. Eine gewichtsreduzierende Wirkung wird auch den Capsaicin Kapseln zugeschrieben.

 Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Georg,

eine beachtliche Zusammenfassung Deiner Recherchen, die auch die Hinweise von Klaus beinhalten. Es ist doch erfreulich, dass Klaus Erfolg zumindest bei der Reduzierung des PSA-Wertes aufweisen kann. Und er hat wohl keinerlei Nebenwirkungen hinzunehmen, die sich aus der Zusammenstellung der beschriebenen Stoffe ergeben. Ob andere Patienten auch davon profitieren können, bleibt ungewiß; aber es steht doch jedem frei, das selbst auszuprobieren.

Ich habe über längere Zeit Alpha-Liponsäure in der Dosierung 600 mg täglich eingesetzt. Nebenwirkungen habe ich nie bemerkt. Ob damals die Schwankschwindelattacken durch ALA ausgelöst wurden, werde ich wohl nie mehr herausfinden. Ich überlege aber ernsthaft, noch einmal ALA mit 300 mg täglich einzusetzen. Ich wähnte damals manchmal, dass die Magensäure duch ALA ungünstig beeinflußt wurde.

-* hier* - eine Info zu ALA.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

es wäre gut wenn Du statt der geplanten ALA Therapie die Metabloc Therapie versuchen würdest. Dann gäbe es schon zwei Erfahrungsberichte.

Es könnte darüber hinaus auch sinnvoll sein bei einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie in den Pausen diese Metabloc Therapie einzusetzen. Der PSA Wert kann damit ja offenbar deutlich gesenkt werden.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Georg,

angesichts meines aktuellen PSA-Wertes - *hier* - einzusehen, sollte ich die Metabloc-Therapie wohl noch eine Weile hinausschieben können.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

 wenn sich jemand entschließt die Metablock Therapie zu versuchen, so bitte ich dies hier in diesem Thread bekanntzugeben. Dann bitte ich im Profil den Beginn der Metablock Therapie einzutragen, den PSA Wert vor der Therapie und die anschließende Entwicklung der PSA Werte.

 Diejenigen, die bereits eine Metablock Therapie begonnen haben bitte ich die bisherigen Ergebnisse in ihr Profil einzutragen und dann weitere PSA Werte zu ergänzen.

 So kann man sehen ob die Therapie nicht nur bei Klaus sondern auch bei anderen anschlägt.  

 Georg

----------


## d.schmidet

Lieber Georg,
ich habe am 17.04.16 mit der Therapie entsprechend der Angaben von Klaus begonnen. Sobald bewertbare Psa Messungen vorliegen  (ich denke in ca. 6 Wochen) werde ich hier berichten. Wir sollten
Klaus danken für seine Berichte selbst wenn es nur ein Einzelergebnis ist. Das wird sich aber in naher Zukunft ändern. Jedenfalls ist das Thema aufgrund der Berichte von Klaus spannend geworden.
Einen schönen Restsonntag an alle Leser
Dieter
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=528

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Georg,

ich mache auch diese Therapie, seit ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, also seit ca. Mitte Dez.
ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass es bei mir schwierig wird, die Werte von mir nur dieser Therapie zu zu schreiben.
Ich nehme seit Mitte August Xtandi, seit Mitte Juli Ingwer in einer Tagesdosis von ca. 100 - 150 Gramm.
Seitdem habe ich fallende PSA Werte. Werde die in mein Profil eintragen.

Ich kann mittlerweile nichts mehr von alle dem weglassen, da ich nicht weiß, was denn nun wirklich wirkt.
Aber mal nur zum Ingwer.
ich war es gewohnt, in meiner Historie beim Nachlassen einer Mediwirkung gleich mal eine VZ von einem Monat zu haben.
Letztes Jahr im Juli war ich zwei Wochen ohne Medikamente, dafür aber mit Ingwer.
Kein Steigen mehr, sondern Abfall um ein paar Punkte.

Trotzdem glaube ich voll an diese Therapie 
Einen tollen Nebeneffekt hat die ja auch noch.
Habe seit Dez. ca. 8 Kilo abgenommen.

Grüße

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo GK1957

Dein Zitat:".. seit Mitte Juli Ingwer in einer Tagesdosis von ca. 100 - 150 Gramm. .."

In welcher Form nimmst Du Ingwer ein? 

Gruss,
W.Janz

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte mich erstmal bedanken dass Dieter und GK1957 sich gemeldet haben und ihre PSA Werte bekanntmachen. Es ist natürlich schwierig den Effekt von Metablock von anderen Medikamenten abzugrenzen. Ich hoffe dass sich bei längerer Beobachtung trotzdem ein Trend erkennen lässt.

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Wolfjanz,

Also ich nehme den Ingwer wie folgt.
Morgens im Smoothie, so ca. 10 Gramm, da er meiner Frau sonst zu scharf wäre.
Mittags dann ein Smoothie, der "breiartig" ist mit folgender Mischung:
ca. 50-80 Gramm Ingwer, Äpfel, 1 Karotte, ca. 3 Gramm Curcuma, Olivenöl und Pfeffer.
und Abends Ingwer roh geschnitten (ca. 50 Gramm) mit jeweils Apfel geschnitten.
Also ganz roh ohne "Zutaten" wärs mir auch zu scharf.
ich nehme das praktisch täglich, zumindest wenn ich nicht beruflich unterwegs bin.
Bin zusätzlich neben den Metablock NEM's auch auf Lowcarb.
Wenn man das mal einige Zeit durchhält, geht es eigentlich ganz gut.
Und wie gesagt, ich habe nach der Chemo 107 KG gewogen und jetzt ( 1 Jahr später) 93 KG.

Zu Georg.
Das ist genau auch mein Problem.
am liebsten würde ich mal mit Xtandi zwei Wochen aussetzen, um zu sehen, was Sache ist.
Aber mein Uro ist da nicht so begeistert.

Grüße 
Günther

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günther,

da muss ich Deinem Urologen Recht geben. Xtandi ist ein sehr wirksames Medikament und solange man nicht sicher weiß wie stark Metabloc wirkt solltest Du weiter Xtandi nehmen. Außerdem wird Xtandi vermutlich auch ohne Einnahme noch 14 Tage nachwirken.

Wichtiger als der Test von Metabloc ist natürlich eine möglichst wirksame Therapie des Tumors. Ich denke eine Metabloc Monotherapie kann man z.B. in der Pause einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie machen.

Georg

----------


## Metabloc

Damit man eine gute Übersicht bekommt wer die Metabloc Therapie derzeit testet habe ich den Benutzer "Metabloc" angelegt. Im Profil von Metabloc sind die Benutzer angegeben die derzeit Metabloc testen. Außerdem Links zu ihren PSA Verläufen. Leider kann man auf diese Links nicht einfach klicken sondern muss sie mit der Maus kopieren.

Profil: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...10985-Metabloc (im "Über mich" Reiter)

Falls sich noch weitere Benutzer entschließen Metabloc zu testen will ich diese entsprechend im Metabloc Profil ergänzen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg,

wie gefährlich ist hochdosierte Zitronensäure/Vitamin C für raucher?
Könnte ich den Test als Raucher auch machen, um zu sehen, ob der PSA Wert beeinflusst wird?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

Hydroxy-Zitronensäure enthält kein Vitamin C. Daher kannst Du als Raucher auch gern die Metabloc Therapie versuchen.

Trage dann bitte den Beginn Deiner Metabloc Therapie auf myprostate.eu ein und ergänze die danach gemessenen PSA Werte.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Georg,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung!

Ich würde es gerne einmal versuchen.
Wäre dieses Mittel geeignet?
http://shop.vitaminwelten.de/Vitamin...2_340_558.html
Teile mir bitte ggf. einen anderen Link mit.
Ich könnte Weltweit einkaufen.

Derzeit liegt mein PSA bei 0,8 sowieso.
Ich werde den Beginn dann am 15.Mai 16 in "my prosti"  markieren.

Um den Magen mache ich mir weniger sorgen.
Hier nehme ich die in den Schlagzeilen geratenen Protonenhemmer
http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...armkrankheiten

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

ich hatte die offenbar von Klaus verwendeten Anbieter in meinem Beitrag als Links hinterlegt. Alles was blau ist kann angeklickt werden.

- HCA: 500mg Garcinia Cambogia mit 60% HCA Anteil (= 300mg HCA)
- ALA:  Aristo Tabletten a 600mg ALA (enthält zu 50% die wirksame R-Version von ALA) *und* Alpha Liponsäure Kapseln von Fairvital a 300mg (auch hier 50% R-Version Anteil)
 - Capsaicin Kapseln 

die von Dir gefundene Quelle scheint auch in Ordnung zu sein, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Hartmut,
bei Deinem so langsamen PSA Anstieg und einem Wert noch unter 1.0 würde ich persönlich noch keinen Metabloc Versuch starten......
Grüsse,  Klaus

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Klaus,

ich denke, auch ein langsamer Anstieg macht mich nicht gesünder.

Ich werde es trotzdem einmal versuchen.
Schaden kann es wohl nichts.
Das PSA wird wohl dadurch nicht verfälscht. Es sind ja keine Anti-Hormone?!

Ich hatte Mitte 2015 für 5 Monate Vitasprint (Vitamina B12 u. Faulsäure) eingenommen.
Nur 2-3 X die Woche, 1 Fläschchen.
Der PSA Wert stieg etwas langsamer.
Ich habe darüber nicht berichtet, weil ich gleichzeitig weniger geraucht habe, und weniger Alkohol zu mir genommen hatte.
Ich weiss leider nicht, welcher Faktor maßgebend gewesen ist. Wie so oft, wenn man etwas versucht.

Ich klicke einmal die blauen Links an, und bestelle es dort.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut



> Um den Magen mache ich mir weniger sorgen.
> Hier nehme ich die in den Schlagzeilen geratenen Protonenhemmer


Immer häufiger kann man beobachten, dass zu jedem zweiten Medikament ein PPI verordnet wird oder sogar in niedriger Dosierung gekauft und eingenommen wird.

Wenn keine akute Gefahr durch einen Säurereflux besteht, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig den natürlichen PH-Wert der Magensäure zu reduzieren. Ganz abgesehen von den im Beipackzettel aufgeführten möglichen Nebenwirkungen löst eine um 50% verringerter PH-Wert der Magensäure eine deutliche Reduktion der für die Spaltung von Proteinen erforderlichen Pepsine aus. Aber das ist Dir ja alles bereits aus der *Ärztezeitung* bekannt.....

Heribert

----------


## Georg_

Klaus, vergraule uns doch nicht die Selbsttester.  :L&auml;cheln:  

Ich freue mich über jeden der mitmacht. Es ist doch interessant zu sehen ob und wie Metabloc bei einem noch nicht fortgeschrittenen Tumor wirkt.

Ansonsten wird bei einem PSA Wert von 0,2 der Urologe wohl eine Bestrahlung empfehlen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach, lieber Hartmut,

spar dir doch das Geld für diese trivialen Gewürze.

Solche PSA-Turnübungen wie von Seite 3 hab ich locker geschafft, 
ganz ohne Gewürz.


> 


Aber mit Xtandi. Guck dazu meinen PSA-Verlauf im Jahr 2014 in Anhang [1]

Und wenn Du noch mehr Geld sparst mit weniger Kauf von Tabakwaren und 
deine Rotweinexperimente aufgibst zugunsten von Himbeersirup (nicht Redbull),
tust Du viel mehr für deine Gesundheit. Ganz ohne 'Vitasprint'.

Dein 'Prosti'-Problem bekommst Du dann mal mit dem ach so blöden
Antiandrogen 'Casodex' in den Griff, auf viele Jahre hinaus, und die Kasse zahlt.
Kastrationsresistenz würde, falls überhaupt, nicht wegen, sondern trotz
der Therapie eintreten.


Nimm dsn Tag!
Konrad


Ach, fast hätt ich das vergessen: 
Die Protonenpumpenhemmer könntest Du auch noch sparen,
samt den vermeintlich geringen Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Georg_

Konrad,

der sehr positive Bericht von Klaus hat einige Forumsmitglieder veranlasst Metabloc auch mal zu testen. Es macht Sinn die Ergebnisse miteinander zu vergleichen um zu sehen ob es auch bei anderen als Klaus gut wirkt - oder nur bei ihm. Ich denke man sollte diesen Versuch nicht einfach nur schlecht machen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, die Erklärung für den Erfolg der beiden Patienten ist gemäss Dir dieselbe 
wie meine Erklärung für meinen PSA-Verlauf 2014.




> Die dargestellte Entwicklung ist so positiv, dass ich dieses Ergebnis mit Skepsis betrachte und darauf hinweisen möchte dass diese zwei Patienten kein Beweis für die Wirksamkeit einer Wunderkombination sein können. Neben der Metabloc Therapie machten diese Patienten auch noch eine Hormontherapie. Vermutlich Zytiga oder *Xtandi.*


Mit Zytiga schafft man sowas nicht, sehr wohl aber mit Xtandi.
Egal, ob man Gewürze beimengt, oder nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

Nachtrag:
Der Kommentar zu den Grafiken der beiden PCa-Patienten in der 'Studie':
http://cancer-therapy.org/CT/v10/A/2...t_al_13-19.pdf



> The data on the prostate cancer patients arestriking. They both had multiple bone metastases. Theyhad failed conventional hormonotherapy. The secondpatient had also failed chemotherapy. In both cases, thePSA level dropped abruptly after change inhormonotherapy and metabolic treatment (Figure 5).


Blöder geht nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Mitglieder, liebe Freunde,

vielen Dank für die umfangreichen Hilfestellungen, die mich mal wieder etwas schlauer gemacht haben.
Mir geht es gar nicht darum, ob 2 Betroffene zwei Wunder erlebt haben.
Dieser interessante Bericht hat meine Gehirnzellen durcheinander gebracht:
http://www.homeopathy.at/austherapie...apie-gehalten/

Solange es mir nicht schadet, versuche ich es einfach einmal.
Vielleicht könnte ich meine PET Untersuchung noch ein wenig strecken.
Mein Urologe und die UNI Kiel sind leider immer noch der Meinung, dass ein PET erst ab 1.2 PSA gemacht werden solle.
Obwohl ja eine Konferenz der schlauen Ärzte inzwischen anderer Meinung sind.

Na ja, um die 40 Euro Kosten mache ich mir weniger Sorgen.
Wenn ich dieses Jahr in Spanien, mit dem Boot  nicht mehr in die Werft muss, kann ich die 40 Euronen wegdrücken.
. . . .  dann könnte ich sogar einen Wein mehr trinken. :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich beneide die Kranken nicht, die vor 25 Jahren noch kein Internet hatten.
Die Sterblichkeitsrate ist gesunken. Das liegt sicherlich u.a. daran, dass wir seit vielen Jahren Zugang zu Berichten haben, die wir früher nie lesen konnten.
Dieses Forum ist für uns sehr wertvoll!
Daran sollte auch mal jemand denken, der nicht immer so gut drauf ist.
Ich hatte es irgendwann auch mal begriffen.

Lass uns es einmal testen.
Ich lade alle User aus diesem Forum ein

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Dieses Forum ist für uns sehr wertvoll!
> Daran sollte auch mal jemand denken, der nicht immer so gut drauf ist.


Lieber Hartmut,
Deine obige Schlussfolgerung ist genau der Grund für mich, nicht weiter auf die unverständlichen Aussagen unseres Kameraden Konrad einzugehen.
Deswegen sage auch ich diesmal:
"Carpe Diem".
Klaus

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Metablock User

Komme gerade vom Doc. Und habe neuen PSA Wert.
12,7 !!!

Doc war erstaunt, da die letzten Messungen eigentlich ein Einpendeln um die 20 vermuten ließen.
er hatte sogar mit 25 gerechnet.

Ich kann mir das momentan nur so erklären, als dass ich die Metablock Dosis die letzten 5 Wochen verdoppelt habe.
Doc glaubt mittlerweile an den Ingwer und kam auch mit der Frage rüber, wie ich auf die Menge Ingwer käme!
Zitat: wenn ich Ihnen ein neues Medikament gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich gesagt. Wirkt ja. Aber nun das ?
 Xtandi nehme ich ja schon seit Mitte August und wie gesagt, die Sinkraten waren am Abflachen, zuletzt um 0,2.
ich bin momentan auf Wolke 7.

Grüsse an alle

Günther

----------


## Georg_

Das ist ja eine sehr gute Nachricht, freut mich für Dich! Ich wünsche Dir der PSA Wert geht weiter nach unten.

 Kannst Du bitte in Deinem Profil über dem letzten PSA Wert eintragen Metabloc Dosis verdoppelt. Dann ist der PSA Verlauf besser zu verstehen.

 Und meine Frage, was heißt genau verdoppelt? Ist das so richtig:

 8 Kapseln je 500mg Garcinia Cambogia (zusammen 1200mg HCA)
2 Kapseln 600 mg Aristo und 2 Kapseln 300 mg Fairvital (zusammen 450 mg ALA)
2 Kapseln 0.8 mg Capsaicin/Cayenne Pfeffer  

???

Gruß

Georg

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Georg,

Habe das soeben nachgetragen.
also ich nehme 2 Kapseln HCA je 1000mg mit 60% Extrakt , also dann 1200 mg.,
sowie
2 Kapseln ALA je 600 mg Doctor Best
Capsaicin nehme ich bis jetzt noch nicht, werde ich mir aber besorgen, nachdem ich auch gelesen habe, dass dies die Wirkung noch verstärken soll.

Grüße

Günther

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günther,

ich denke Du hattest dann bisher weniger als Klaus eingenommen. Die Dosis von Klaus war:
1200 mg HCA
450 mg ALA

Jetzt nimmst Du:
 1200 mg HCA und 
600 mg ALA (wenn Docter Best auch zu 50% die wirksame R-Version von ALA enthält wie Aristo und Fairvital)

Danach würdet Ihr beide jetzt etwa die gleiche Dosis nehmen. Hauptsache es wirkt jetzt.

Grüsse

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Georg,

es kommt ja richtig Bewegung in den von Dir eroeffneten Thread. Ich verfolge das Forum vom Schiff anlaesslich einer Kreuzfahrt ab Venedig mit Anlandungen z. B. auf Mykonos und Santorin. Wahrlich traumhafte Landschaften koennen wir taeglich geniessen.

Herzliche Gruesse

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

den Thread hatte Klaus eröffnet aber im Moment bin ich wohl am aktivsten. Weiter eine schöne Kreuzfahrt!

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Georg,

natuerlich hat Klaus den Thread eroeffnet, aber Du hast diesen Eingabe-Zusatzthread Leben eingehaucht. Also nicht nur auch Klaus, sondern auch allen Forumsaktivisten und stillen Mitlesern sende ich die besten Gruesse aktuell von Santorin, wo man ziemlich viel bergauf laufen muss.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> natuerlich hat Klaus den Thread eroeffnet, aber Du hast diesen Eingabe-Zusatzthread Leben eingehaucht.


Hallo Freunde,
Auch nach über 15 Jahren Teilnahme am BPS Forum (incl. Vorgänger-Forum) kann man immer noch was Neues lernen:
Mir war bisher nicht bewusst, dass dem Eröffner eines Threads grossen Ehre gebührt und dass der Eröffner so was wie Eigentümerrechte besitzt. 

Wenn dem so ist, dann bin ich gerne bereit meine "Threadrechte" an "Metabloc" gegen 3 Flaschen guten Rotwein abzutreten!! Interessenten bitte melden!

Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Klaus,

ich habe den Eindruck dass manche Forumsmitglieder einen von ihnen eröffneten Thread als ihren betrachten. Ich wollte daher nur sichergehen keine Befindlichkeiten zu verletzen. 

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

he, he, es ist doch egal, wer diesen guten tread eröffnet hat.
ich biete 4 flaschen wein, wenn ich die "rechte" bekomme.
leider habe ich gar keine ahnung, wie ich diesen tread am leben halten sollte. :L&auml;cheln: 

ich glaube, harald wollte uns nur mitteilen, dass er gerade eine kreuzfahrt macht.  :L&auml;cheln: 
der rest ist nicht relevant.

lieber klaus oder georg,
muss ich alle 4 NEMs nehmen, oder reicht erst einmal die zitronensäure bei mir?
ich bin noch unter PSA 1.0

nachtrag:



> Daran sollte auch mal jemand denken, der nicht immer so gut drauf ist.


konrad war nicht gemeint.
der ist sowieso manchmal schlecht drauf  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

> lieber klaus oder georg,
> muss ich alle 4 NEMs nehmen, oder reicht erst einmal die zitronensäure bei mir?
> ich bin noch unter PSA 1.0


Ja, lieber Hartmut,
 das wissen noch nicht einmal die Götter!
Ich hatte Dir ja schon mal meine persönliche Einschätzung gesagt: Ich würde bei Deinen guten Werten/Anstieg im Augenblick überhaupt nichts machen. 
Vielleicht wirkt Metabloc in meiner Situation so gut, weil mein Testo < 0.02 ist und ich Eligard bekomme und ich kastrationsresistent geworden bin und ich seit 13 Jahren täglich Zyflamend schlucke und ich täglich mein Weizenbier schlucke und.........

Was ich damit sagen will: nobody knows!!

----------


## Klaus (A)

> lieber klaus oder georg,
> muss ich alle 4 NEMs nehmen, oder reicht erst einmal die zitronensäure bei mir?


NACHTRAG:

Hartmut,
sorry, den wichtigsten Aspekt Deiner Frage habe ich gar nicht beantwortet!
HCA alleine würde ich nicht nehmen; wenn, dann mindestens HCE und ALA. Beides zusammen wurde "Metabloc" genannt nachdem Prof. Schwartz festgestellt hatte:




> HCA wurde in Tumorzellen getestet und als mässig wirksam in der Tumorhemmung gefunden (60% Zelltot).
>  Durch erneutes Studium des Zitratzyklus, Krebs-Zyklus,  Fettsäure-Zyklus usw fand Prof. Schwartz eine Option die HCA-Wirkung in  Tumor-Zellen zu potenzieren:
> *Alphaliponsäure als HCA-Booster*
> Durch Kombination mit Alphaliponsäure (ALA) konnte in der Zellkultur ein 100% Krebszell-Tot erreicht werden.


Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Klaus hat recht. Zumindest HCA und ALA sollte genommen werden. Günther hat mit dieser Kombination offenbar seinen PSA Wert senken können.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Georg,

auf dem Schiff Akkusativ mit Dativ weiter oben von mir verwechselt. Dann wird es doch bald Zeit, mit HCA und ALA zu beginnen. Beste Gruesse von Dubrovnik. Morgen ist Venedig schon Endstation einer erlebnisreichen Reise, die ich trotz kilometerlanger und teilweise sehr steiler Wege rauf und runter bislang unbeschadet ueberstanden habe.

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber klaus,
lieber georg,

könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, was ich genau bestellen muss (HCA und ALA).
am besten mit Links, denn ich bin ja nur ein blöder capitano.
unser forumbetreiber wird sicherlich nichts dagegen haben, wenn wir ein wenig werbung treiben, für unsere gesundheit.

gruss
hartmut
der zzt. in espana ist, und auf seinem holzboot eine kreuzfahrt im mittelmehr macht  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

bitte klicke auf die blauen Worte, das sind Links:

- HCA: 500mg Garcinia Cambogia mit 60% HCA Anteil (= 300mg HCA)
- ALA:  Aristo Tabletten a 600mg ALA (enthält zu 50% die wirksame R-Version von ALA) *und* Alpha Liponsäure Kapseln von Fairvital a 300mg (auch hier 50% R-Version Anteil)
 - Capsaicin Kapseln

Gute Fahrt!

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

alles klar, lieber georg.

gruss aus espana, aus der 11 m langen plastkschüssel  (GFK)  :L&auml;cheln: 
hartmut

BTM: wir sind auch kreuzfahrer.
haben eine tour gemacht von alacant nach cartagena (puerto de mazarrone)  :L&auml;cheln: 
sorry, ich kann's nicht lassen . . . .

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Georg_

leider gibt es zur Zeit ALA: Aristo Tabeltten nicht; Habe trotz der Apotheken-Aussagen auf Lager 2x Storne-Buchungen erhalten. Aristo liefert wohl zur Zeit nicht. Gibt es einen guten Ersatz?

Grüsse
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

die Aristo-Tabletten hatte Klaus rausgesucht - ich möchte daher Klaus bitten die Frage zu beantworten.

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

> die Aristo-Tabletten hatte Klaus rausgesucht - ich möchte daher Klaus bitten die Frage zu beantworten.


Das ist leicht, denn ich kopiere gerade meine Antwort an Werner, die ich ihm gestern auf seine Anfrage hin per PN geschickt hatte:




> Guten Morgen, Werner!
> Ja, habe ich auch festgestellt - Aristo ALA ist z. Zt. nicht lieferbar,  aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Dass auch Fairvital nicht liefern kann  ist mir neu.
> Es gibt aber auch andere Firmen; wichtig ist nur, dass mindestens 50%  von der R-Version enthalten sind, da nur diese wirksam sein soll.  Dummerweise steht das auf keinem Beipack; ich habe mich bei  verschiedenen Firmen erkundigt; sie habe mir *alle* versichert, dass ihr  ALA 50% S- und 50% R-Version enthält.
> Ich werde die nächsten Tage meine neue Packung von Biomo bestellen  (Biomo Lipon 600). Die Firma Biomo hat ihren Sitz hier in der Nähe von  Bonn und ich hatte persönlich mit dem Fachmann dort telefoniert.
> Grüsse,  Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner und Ulf-Wilhelm,

wenn Ihr mit Metabloc beginnt tragt dies bitte in Euren Profilen ein und ergänzt den zuletzt gemessenen PSA Wert zu Beginn der Metabloc Einnahme.

Wenn es nicht wirken sollte so ist dies genauso wichtig wie Erfolgsmeldungen! Also bitte nicht "heimlich" testen.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Also bitte nicht "heimlich" testen.


Ich bin seit heute dabei. Nicht das ich viel Hoffnung darin setze, aber _"Wenn's der Wahrheitsfindung dient"_!?

Mein Dank an Klaus und Georg für die Aufbereitung des Themas!

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Georg/Klaus,

ich hole mir nächste Woche meinen neuen PSA-Wert ab und werde dann beginnen.

WernerE

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Georg/Klaus,

ich starte heute bei PSA 1,58 ng/ml; Testo < 0,03 ng/ml und DHT <6 ng/l siehe Profil. 

Erhalte Enatrone und seit Februar 2016 Zytiga. 
Hatte letztes Jahr sehr großes Problem mit meiner Bauchspeicheldrüse (nektrotisierende...). Zum Start von Zytiga und somit Prednison stieg der Zucker auf über 600. Habe ihn so langsam mit Insulingaben im Griff. Mal sehen, wie HCA dort wirkt.

Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

habe mir gerade Deine "PK-Karriere" mal angeschaut und bin sehr beeindruckt, wie gut Du Deinen Gleason 9 seit 10 Jahren unter Kontrolle hältst.
Jetzt hast Du offensichtlich nach etwa 4 Monaten Zytiga bei Beibehalten von Enantone einen PSA Nadir von um die 1.6 erreicht.

Folgender Hinweis von mir:
Wenn Du jetzt nach Erreichen eines Nadirs unter Beibehalt von Zytiga und Enantone mit Metabloc beginnst, wird es m. E. schwierig sein aus dem weiteren PSA Verlauf die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen.
Wenn z.B. Dein PSA jetzt unter Zytiga/Enantone/Metabloc wieder ansteigen sollte, welche Folgerungen könnte man daraus ziehen? Meines Erachtens keine bez. Metabloc. Vielleicht wäre der Anstieg z.B. ohne Metabloc der gleiche gewesen --> Metabloc hätte nicht funktioniert; vielleicht wäre der Anstieg ohne Metabloc steiler gewesen --> Metabloc hätte etwas gebracht --> "but nobody knows".

Als ich meinen Versuch im Juli letzten Jahres gestartet habe, war meine Situation leichter zu beurteilen: Mein PSA stieg damals seit einigen Monaten systematisch unter Eligard bei Testo <0.02 mit kurzen Verdoppelungszeiten um die 6 Wochen an. Dann hatte ich mit dem Metabloc-Versuch begonnen und es dauerte fast 4 Monate bis der PSA Anstieg stoppte bei systematischem vorangegangenen Abflachen des Anstieges.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir weiterhin gute Erfolge und fallende PSA Werte!

Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Danke, Ulf-Wilhelm! Ich habe Dich jetzt bei Metabloc im Profil eingetragen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...10985-Metabloc

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Klaus/Georg,

ich verstehe Deine Bedenken bezüglich der Zuordnung. Leider verhält sich mein Krebs doch sehr aggressiv. Da habe ich keine Zeit für eine intermittierende Pause (siehe Profil letzer Anstieg mit "nur" Enatrone: 22.12.15 PSA: 4,2;     25.1.16 PSA: 8;     4.2.16 PSA: 14). Da ich aber mindestens 8 Wochen Zeit benötige, um festzustellen, ob es wirkt, habe ich mich für jetzige Lösung entschieden (also alles zusammen - geht leider nicht anders bei mir).

LG
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Ulf-Wilhelm

Wenn Du Prednison nicht verträgst,
 solltest Du gleich von Zytiga auf Xtandi umsteigen um 
dadurch das belastende Prednison weglassen zu können.

Metabloc wirkt oder auch nicht. 
Selbst wenn man es wegen einer Kombitherapie
nicht nachweisen kann. 

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Alle Teilnehmer nehmen gleichzeitig andere Medikamente, geht ja auch nicht anders. Dies macht die Interpretation natürlich schwierig. Vielleicht können wir, wenn später Werte vorliegen, eine "matched pair" Analyse machen indem wir zum Vergleichen jemanden auf myprostate.eu finden, der bei Gleason 9 nur Abirateron und Leuprorelin genommen hat.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Alle Teilnehmer nehmen gleichzeitig andere Medikamente, geht ja auch  nicht anders. Dies macht die Interpretation natürlich schwierig.  Vielleicht können wir, wenn später Werte vorliegen, eine "matched pair"  Analyse machen indem wir zum Vergleichen jemanden auf myprostate.eu  finden, der bei Gleason 9 nur Abirateron und Leuprorelin genommen hat.


Hallo Georg,

offensichtlich wurde meine Anmerkung nicht richtig verstanden:
Wenn man Medikament nimmt und hat dabei über Monate einen relativ stabilen, systematischen PSA Verlauf (Anstieg oder Abfall) und wenn man dann zusätzlich mit so was wie METABLOC beginnt, dann kann man nach einiger Zeit abschätzen, ob das wirkt oder nicht. Bei mir war das damals der Fall: Unter Eligard und bei Testo<0.2 über Monate exponentieller Anstieg von PSA, nach Beginn M. starke Veränderungen im PSA Verlauf.

Anders würde es bei Ulf-Wilhelm aussehen:
Er hat im Feb mit Zytiga begonnen, PSA ist von 14 im Feb auf um die 1.6 im April auf abgefallen und scheint hier den Nadirbereich erreicht zu haben. Es ist nicht vorhersagbar, ob ohne Metabloc das PSA jetzt im Nadirbereich verbleiben, bald wieder ansteigen oder vielleicht sogar weiter abfallen würde, weil die im Februar auch durchgeführte Lymphknotenbestrahlung beginnt, sich positiv auszuwirken.
Wenn er jetzt mit Metabloc beginnt, gibt es keinerlei Möglichkeit irgenwelche zukünftigen PSA Veränderungen Met. zuzuordnen, wie das in meinem Fall möglich war. 
("matched pair" Analyse würde auch nichts bringen, denn da wird es wohl keine "matched pairs" geben --> Enantone, Abiraterone, Lymphknotenbestrahlung...).

Hoffentlich habe ich mich jetzt klarer ausgedrückt.

Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Klaus, ich gebe Dir Recht. Um Metabloc zu testen sollte Ulf-Wilhelm erst dann mit Metabloc beginnen, wenn er zwei steigende PSA Werte hatte. Dann kann man die Verdopplungszeit errechnen und sehen, ob Metabloc eine Verlangsamung der Verdopplungszeit und später ggfs. einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes bewirkt.

Sonst kann man die Ergebnisse nicht auf Metabloc zurückführen.

----------


## HGROES

Hallo Georg/Klaus,

ich bin seit gestern dabei.  PSA 8,24 ng/ml  siehe Profil. 
Seit 1.5.16 keine Medikamente. P A U S E! Vorher die Spritze + 50mg Bicalutamid.

Horst Günter

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebes Metabloc Team,  :L&auml;cheln: 
lieber Georg und Klaus,

weil ich eine neue, aktuelle **Erkrankung habe verlege ich meinen Test in den Juli.
Da wird dann auch der PSA neu gemessen, und das Ergebnis wäre in den folgenden Monaten genauer.

**Erkrankung:
Verdacht auf Schlaganfall, wegen Doppelbilder.
 Gefunden wurde nichts, unklare Genese.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Danke, Horst Günter! Ich habe Dich jetzt bei Metabloc im Profil eingetragen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...10985-Metabloc

@Hartmut - alles Gute!

----------


## d.schmidet

> Damit man eine gute Übersicht bekommt wer die Metabloc Therapie derzeit testet habe ich den Benutzer "Metabloc" angelegt. Im Profil von Metabloc sind die Benutzer angegeben die derzeit Metabloc testen. Außerdem Links zu ihren PSA Verläufen. Leider kann man auf diese Links nicht einfach klicken sondern muss sie mit der Maus kopieren.
> 
> Profil: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...10985-Metabloc (im "Über mich" Reiter)
> 
> Falls sich noch weitere Benutzer entschließen Metabloc zu testen will ich diese entsprechend im Metabloc Profil ergänzen.
> 
> Georg



Hallo Georg,
wer  trägt eigentlich die neuesten PSA Werte in die Teilnehmerliste ein. Wenn man das selbst erledigen soll wie funktioniert es?
Herzliche Grüße Dieter

----------


## Hvielemi

Wie man eine geeignete Website mit Teilnehmerprofilen aufbaut, 
hat Franz Olloz, myprostate.eu vorgemacht.

Einer muss es eben machen.

Hvielemi

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Dieter,

Du trägst doch immer Deine PSA Werte auf myprostate.eu ein. Das Metabloc-Profil verweist auf diese Seite und man kann darüber die aktuellen PSA Werte ersehen. Andere, die nicht auf myprostate.eu vertreten sind, tragen ihre Werte immer in ihrem eigenen Benutzer-Profil ein. Dann verweist das Metabloc-Profil auf diese Seite im jeweiligen Benutzer-Profil. Mehr wird von den Teilnehmern nicht erwartet.

Ich hatte jetzt angefangen zusätzlich im Metabloc-Profil den letzten PSA Wert einzutragen, so wie er sich aus myprostate.eu oder dem Benutzer-Profil ergibt. Dazu wollte ich mir "regelmäßig" die myprostate.eu Seiten und Benutzerprofile ansehen und die Werte daraus übernehmen. Ihr könnt mir auch gerne eine PN schicken, wenn ich da nicht hinterherkomme.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Konrad,

man kann sicher ein eleganteres System entwickeln. Ich denke aber mit dieser einfachen Lösung erreichen wir auch das Ziel: eine Übersicht über die Anwender von Metabloc und deren PSA Verläufe zu bekommen. Und für die Teilnehmer bedeutet es auch keinen zusätzlichen Aufwand.

Georg

----------


## lumberjack

> Wie man eine geeignete Website mit Teilnehmerprofilen aufbaut, 
> hat Franz Olloz, myprostate.eu vorgemacht.


Genau Konrad, sehe ich auch so.

Jack

----------


## RolandHO

Auch ich steige ein!

Zur ALA habe ich noch zwei Fragen:

- Klaus, warum nimmst du zwei verschiedene Produkte? Ich vermute mal,
um mit wenig Einnahme auf die 450mg zu kommen? Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund?

- im gleichen Unternehmen, in dem Klaus HCA bezieht, gibt es ein reines
R-Alpha-Liponsäureprodukt mit 200mg/Kapsel, s. hier  . Ist dieses Produkt o.k.?
Ich würde dann im täglichen Wechsel 2 bzw 3 Kapseln nehmen und käme dann 
im zweitäglichen Mittel auf 500mg.


Ich bestelle heute und starte, wenn ich die Produkte habe. Ich werde mich dann hier melden.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Auch ich steige ein!
> 
> Zur ALA habe ich noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> - Klaus, warum nimmst du zwei verschiedene Produkte? Ich vermute mal,
> um mit wenig Einnahme auf die 450mg zu kommen? Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund?
> 
> - im gleichen Unternehmen, in dem Klaus HCA bezieht, gibt es ein reines
> R-Alpha-Liponsäureprodukt mit 200mg/Kapsel, s. hier  . Ist dieses Produkt o.k.?
> ...



Hallo Roland,

--  Deine Vermutung bez. meiner ALA - Einnahme ist richtig.
--  Die von Dir genannte reine 200mg R-ALA Version wird wohl auch O.K. sein. Hatte das Produkt auch einmal in der Überlegung.

Klaus

----------


## RolandHO

Tolles Forum!! In Minutenfrist bekommt man Info, danke Klaus.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

oh Gott, meine Biomo Lipon haben 600 mg. Davon nehme ich 2/Tag. Scheint dann etwas viel zu sein...

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> oh Gott, meine Biomo Lipon haben 600 mg. Davon nehme ich 2/Tag. 
> Scheint dann etwas viel zu sein...


Ist egal, nur halt doppelt so teuer.
'Gott' wird das kaum interessieren.
Der kommt erst über 10g ins Spiel:




> Bei Überdosierung können Übelkeit, Erbrechen und Kopfschmerzen auftreten.
> In Einzelfällen wurden bei Einnahme von mehr als 10 g alpha-Liponsäure, insbesondere bei gleichzeitigem starkem Alkoholkonsum, schwere, z. T. lebensbedrohliche Vergiftungserscheinungen beobachtet (wie z. B. generalisierte Krampfanfälle, Entgleisung des Säure-Base-Haushalts mit Laktatazidose, schwere Störungen der Blutgerinnung)


https://www.diagnosia.com/de/medikament/biomo-lipon-600-mg-filmtabletten

----------


## Georg_

Du solltest an sich 900 mg pro Tag nehmen. 1200 mg ist jedenfalls keine bedenkliche Überdosierung.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

So, die "Mittel" sind angekommen, ich fange an:
*morgen am 15.6.

*4 x Garcinia cambogia
2 bzw 3 x R-Alpha-Lipon Kapseln mit je 200mg
1x Cayenne Kapsel

Ich nehme keine weiteren Medikament oder NEM,
mein PSA vom 31.5. ist 1,3 ng/ml (unverändert zum Wert
4 Wochen vorher).
Ich wiege im Moment ca. 69 kg und hoffe, dass ich
nicht sehr stark abnehme.

Meine Planung ist, den nächsten PSA Wert in der letzten Juli Woche,
also in ca. 6 Wochen zu nehmen, da ich danach erst mal in Urlaub bin.
Bei Rückfragen melde ich mich hier wieder, bis dann,

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Danke Roland, ich habe Dich jetzt eingetragen!

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...10985-Metabloc

----------


## GK1957

Hallo alle zusammen,

Komme gerade vom Doc. Neuester Wert ist nun 7,8.
das heißt, wieder um 40% gesunken, so wie das letzte Mal.
hab die letzten Einträge wegen der Mengen verfolgt.
Also ich für mich, bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Verdoppelung der Mengen was gebracht hat.
Seit dieser Verdoppelung hatte ich nun zweimal einen 40% Abfall.
Also ich mache weiter mir den Mengen.
Steht dann alles in meinem aktualisierten Profil.

Grüsse an alle, die hier mitmachen und Danke denen, die diesen Thread ins Leben gerufen haben.

Günther

----------


## Georg_

Danke Günther, ich habe es eingetragen. Schön dass Dein PSA Wert so weit sinkt.

Wir müssen es aber weiter beobachten, an sich könnte auch Xtandi allein den PSA Wert unter ca. 2 ng/ml drücken. Wichtig ist, dass der PSA Wert nicht irgendwann wieder steigt.

Georg

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Georg,

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung.
ich muss dazu folgendes sagen:
ich nehme. Xtandi nun schon 10 Monate.
und wenn Du Dir meine Sinkraten ansiehst, sah es im März nach einem Einpendeln aus.
von 21 auf 20,4 und dann auf 20,2.
Auf einmal dann Sinkraten von zweimal 40%. Ist schon komisch, oder?
Erklärungsversuche:
Verdoppelung der Einnahmemengen auf 1200 mg und 600 mg
Änderung meiner Ingwer-Mixtur. 120 gr Ingwer mit einer Karotte und 3gr Curcuma. Dies im Mixer mit Olivenöl und schwarzem Pfeffer angerührt.
Oder der Negativfall: Entwicklung von endokrinen Zellen.
Mein Doc sagt folgendes dazu:

PSA ist nicht alles, aber bei den anderen Blutwerten sieht es nicht nach diesen Zellen aus. Sind ok.
Er glaubt mittlerweile eher an den Ingwer, da er das Sinken anhand meiner Historie auch nicht mehr so richtig erklären kann. Ich hab das Zitat vom Doc schon mal erwähnt. "Wenn ich Ihnen jetzt andere Medis gegeben hätte, dann würde ich sagen : Sehen Sie, es wirkt."

Nun, ich bin erst mal froh über die Entwicklung, schließlich komme ich von einem 1200 PSA, der nie unter die 10 ging.

Grüße

Günther

----------


## Georg_

Ich freue mich auch über die Entwicklung! Ich möchte nur die ersten Ergebnisse vorsichtig beurteilen.

Georg

----------


## Ulf-Wilhelm

Hallo Georg/Klaus,

leider habe ich die Produkte Alpha-Liponsäure mit Garcinia Cambogia so schlecht vertragen, dass ich gestern mit dem Selbstversuch aufhören musste. 

Tut mir leid - ich hatte mir hier viel davon versprochen. Aber die Lebensqualität ging doch stark zurück (Übelkeit, Magen-Darm-Schmerzen). 
Ich vermute, dass ich das Garcinia cambogia nicht vertrage. Hier gibt es wohl noch eine Verabreichnungsversion per Tropfen - soll so Magen/Darm nicht so stark belasten, da es über die Schleimhäute aufgenommen wird.

Vielleicht werde ich das später versuchen - dann melde ich mich hier.

Start am 24.5.16 mit PSA 1,58 - Ende am 16.6.16 bei PSA 2,15.

LG
Ulf-Wilhelm

----------


## Hvielemi

> . "Wenn ich Ihnen jetzt andere Medis gegeben hätte, dann würde ich sagen : Sehen Sie, es wirkt."


Er sollte aber sagen:
"Jetzt machen wir wieder mal ein CT, um zu schauen, ob wir 
diese Entwicklung auch radiologisch nachweisen können."

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Conrad,

Da haben wir schon drüber gesprochen.
Machen wir bei der nächsten PSA Messung.

Grüße 
Günther

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ulf-Wilhelm,

danke für Deine Nachricht. Ich hoffe, dass Zytiga und Enatrone Deinen PSA Wert niedrig halten können.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> Ich bin seit heute dabei...




Nach 6 Wochen möchte ich einen Zwischenbericht geben.

Ich habe die METABLOC Ergänzungsmittel entsprechend den Vorschlägen hier täglich eingenommen ohne an den anderen therapeutischen Maßnahmen irgendwas zu verändern. Der PSA Anstieg in der iADT Pausephase war zuvor durch mehrere Laborbefunde als relativ konsistent erkennbar. Ich habe die METABLOC Ergänzungen auch komplikationslos vertragen. Ein Einfluss auf das Körpergewicht war bei mir nicht erkennbar. Auch war das sonstige körperliche Befinden, ebenso wie der Hb-, HbA1c-, Hk-, Testosteron-, ALP-, Crea-, Kalium-, Cholesterin-Wert praktisch unverändert gut. Bis auf den blöden PSA Wert ist alles tip-top.

Leider hat sich der PSA Anstieg erkennbar beschleunigt, so dass ich heute wieder aus dem METABLOC Programm aussteigen werde. In weiteren 4-6 Wochen will ich kontrollieren, ob sich der PSA Wert dann wieder in den bekannten Koordinaten entwickelt.

Das ist für mich jetzt nicht völlig überraschend, hatte ich auch mit einer anderen Gruppe von Ergänzungen schon mal einen ähnlichen Effekt.

Wer noch einen Rest von unangebrochenen METABLOC Ergänzungen (siehe oben) haben will, darf sich melden.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Leider hat sich der PSA Anstieg erkennbar beschleunigt, so dass ich  heute wieder aus dem METABLOC Programm aussteigen werde. In weiteren 4-6  Wochen will ich kontrollieren, ob sich der PSA Wert dann wieder in den  bekannten Koordinaten entwickelt.


Hallo Andi,

schade, dass Metabloc bei Dir nicht funktioniert.

In #56 hatte ich festgestellt:
_Vielleicht wirkt Metabloc in meiner Situation so gut, weil mein Testo  < 0.02 ist und ich Eligard bekomme und ich kastrationsresistent  geworden bin und ich seit 13 Jahren täglich Zyflamend schlucke und ich  täglich mein Weizenbier schlucke und.........
Was ich damit sagen will: nobody knows!!                 "

_Jetzt gibt es interessante neue Hinweise, die meine o.a. Aussage überraschenderweise unterstützen, z.B.

http://www.news-medical.net/news/201...treatment.aspx
_Medicine and University of Michigan, along with collaborators in other institutions, have determined that castration resistant prostate cancer (CRPC) has particular metabolic characteristics that may open new possibilities for treatment._
--->  ... wurde festgestellt, dass kastrationsresistenter PK spezielle metabolische Charakteristiken aufweist, was eventuell zu neuen Behandlungsmethoden führen könnte..."

oder

http://www.oncology-central.com/2016...new-therapies/
._.... Differences in metabolic pathways in castration resistant prostate cancer and androgen-dependent prostate cancer may lead to new therapies....._
--->  ....Unterschiede in den metabolischen Verbindungswegen in kastrationsresistentem und Androgen abhängigem PK könnte zu neuen Therapien führen...."

Die neuen Erkenntnisse sind, dass kastrationsresistente und hormonabhängige PK Zellen offensichtlich Unterschiede in ihrem Metabolismus (Energiestoffwechsel) haben.

Die mögliche Wirkung von Metabloc wird auch erklärt durch Wirkung auf den Zell-Metabolismus.

So könnte es z.B. sein, dass Metabloc bei kastrationsresistentem PK besser wirkt als bei hormonabhängigem PK. 
Natürlich wird immer noch gelten: "Nobody knows...."

Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das ist für mich jetzt nicht völlig überraschend, hatte ich auch mit einer anderen Gruppe von Ergänzungen schon mal einen ähnlichen Effekt.


Lieber Andi,

erinnert mich irgendwie an Bob Leibowitz im Zusammenhang z.B. mit Soja nach Absetzen oder umgekehrt. Siehe auch - *hier* -

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Drei Teilnehmer hatten erst vor Kurzem angefangen, so dass noch kein PSA Wert nach dem Beginn der Metabloc Einnahme vorliegt. Ich denke wir sollten weitere Ergebnisse erstmal abwarten.

----------


## HGROES

So, habe nun meinen aktuellen PSA-Wert (30.06.16) erhalten:
PSA = 9,42, Testo 0,37
Der Monatsvorwert lag bei 8,24 u.
Anfang des Jahres bei 5,29.

Gruß Horst Günter

----------


## GK1957

Hallo zusammen 
habe eben meinen neuesten PSA Wert eingetragen. 6,3 , also 20 % Abfall zum letzten Mal.
Aber ich habe trotzdem ein Problem:
Habe seit zwei Wochen Heftige Rückenschmerzen, in der linken Flanke und nur Nachts.
kann aber seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr durchschlafen.
es hilft nichts, also kein Ibu,Voltaren,Diclo und Tramal Tropfen.
Habe daher auch ein CT machen lassen, was keine Progression zeigt.
Also laut Doc kann es nicht an den Metas liegen, da Metas verkapselt, keinerlei Progression und ein permanent fallender PSA Wert.
Nun meine Frage:

Kann das von Xtandi oder von der Metablock Therapie kommen ?
Von Xtandi weiß ich über Rückenschmerzen von Konrad, aber Flankenschmerzen ?
Und zu ALA find ich auch keine solchem Nebenwirkungen.

Habe nun mal übers Wochenende Hydromorphon bekommen. Mal sehn, ob das wirkt.

Grüsse 

Günther

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günther,

ich habe auch schon gehört, dass Tumor sich verkapseln soll. Mir ist allerdings unklar wie diese Kapsel entsteht und wie man sie mit bildgebenden Verfahren erkennt. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass eine Knochenmetastase die Schmerzen verursacht. Das ist der häufigste Grund für Schmerzen.

Ansonsten bleibt Dir nur Metabloc erstmal abzusetzen und zu sehen ob dann die Schmerzen verschwinden. Xtandi ist nachgewiesenermaßen sehr wirksam, das würde ich erstmal weiternehmen. 

Georg

----------


## HGROES

Ich bin auch raus, vertrage das ALA nicht (häufig Durchfall).

Horst Günter

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Georg,

zum Thema verkapseln: Also bei einem MRT hat mir der Doc mal erklärt, man würde an den Rändern die Verkapselung sehen, speziell im Vergleich zu einem vorhergehenden MRT.
Hier war es ein CT. Habe die Diagnose noch nicht in Händen. Wenn ich die bekomme, werde ich mal sehen, ob da was von Verkapselung steht.
Ich tippe schon auch auf eine Metastase. Werde aber weder Xtandi noch Metablock absetzen.
Möchte die Sache demnächst mit Xofigo angehen. 

Grüße 
Günther

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Günther,

wenn die Metastasen nicht wachsen könnte man überlegen auch das ältere Medikament Quadramet     (Samarium-153-EDTMP) einzusetzen. Dies soll besonders gegen Knochenschmerzen helfen. Ich kenne allerdings die Nebenwirkungen von Xofigo zu wenig um hier die beiden Medikamente zu vergleichen.

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen Dir die PSMA Therapie mit Lu177 anzusehen. Was ich höre wirkt dies sehr gut fast ohne Nebenwirkungen.

@Horst Günter: ich habe es eingetragen und wünsche Dir alles Gute!

Grüße

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> Hallo Andi,
> 
> schade, dass Metabloc bei Dir nicht funktioniert


*Klaus,*
ja, natürlich schade  auch wenn ich eigentlich selbst auch schon etwas skeptisch war. Andererseits zielt das METABLOC Programm ja auf den Stoffwechsel der Zellen, was sich bei Krebs als vorteilhaft erwiesen hat. Auch beim Prostatakrebs wird seit einiger Zeit versucht über Metformin, einem Diabetes Medikament, Einfluss auf das Krebsgeschehen zu gewinnen.

Im UsToo Forum war unter dem Titel *"Advanced disease, PSA drop of more than half , Metformin?"* eine kleine Diskussion nachzulesen, wo zwei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs von einem PSA Abfall berichtet hatten, die Metformin einnahmen, ohne andere medikamentöse Maßnahmen zu verändern! Wobei es nicht nur Niedrigrisikopatienten betraf!

Metformin erreicht so langsam Aufmerksamkeit in den medizinischen Zirkeln, so ist es neu im *"Arm K" der STAPEDE Studie* enthalten  immerhin, denn die Evidenz *ist bisher unbefriedigend*!

Wer METABLOC schlecht verträgt, der kann es ja mal mit Metformin versuchen. Die Dosierung bei nicht Diabetikern ist wohl so 500mg bis 2000mg/Tag. Da es ein verschreibungspflichtiges Medikament ist, muss das zuvor unbedingt mit dem behandelnden Arzt abgesprochen werden. Die Blutzuckerwerte sind, zumindest anfangs, streng zu beobachten.

Ich nehme 850mg/Tag seit über einem Jahr  tut mir gut, aber ein Einfluss auf den PSA Wert habe ich auch hiermit leider nicht erfahren.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo *Andi,

*mir ist bekannt, dass Metformin in PK Kreisen schon längere Zeit diskutiert wird. Man kam dadurch darauf, indem festgestellt wurde, dass Diabetiker eindeutig weniger PK bekommen und hat das auf die übliche Metformin Medikation bei Zuckerkrankheit zurückgeführt.
Wie Du schreibst ist ein interessanter Aspekt, dass Metformin wie Metabloc den Metabolismus von Zellen beeinflusst.

Bei mir wirkt Metabloc jetzt genau ein Jahr; allerdings beobachte ich keine eindeutige Tendenz des PSA Verlaufes sondern seit einem Jahr schwankt mein PSA zick-zack-weise zwischen 2 und 3 hin und her. Die letzte Messung war 2.11; nach dem exponentiellen Anstieg vor Metabloc Beginn kann ich davon ausgehen, dass M. auch noch 1 Jahr nach Beginn bei mir wirkt.

Bin noch auf eine andere äussertst interessante Sache gestossen. Schaue mal nach unter

https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0526095533.htm

oder

https://www.bcm.edu/news/cancer-pros...ypes-therapies

Ist es nicht interessant, dass kastrationsresistente Zellen einen veränderten Metabolismus haben im Vergleich zu hormonsensitiven PK Zellen??

Wenn Metabloc bei mir nicht mehr wirken wird, dann beginnt mein nächster Selbstversuch, nämlich die Einnahme von "N-acetylglucosamine"; warum dieses Zeug kannst Du in den beiden o.a. Artikeln nachvollziehen.

Deine Meinung hierzu würde mich interessieren!

Grüsse,
Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

Deine Experimentierbereitschaft bewundere ich. Die nachfolgenden Infos sind Dir sicher geläufig:

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/N-Acetylglucosamin

http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/...g=de&region=DE

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supple...%20glucosamine

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## reini99

Zur Info: Nehme 15 Jahre Metformin 1000, trotzdem 2014 RPE, GS7a. Mein Krebs intessiert sich auch nicht für NEM.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Deine Experimentierbereitschaft bewundere ich. 
> Harald


Hallo Harald,

ich mag es zwar, wenn ich bewundert werde, aber für meine Selbst-Test-Experimente habe ich das eigentlich nicht verdient, denn die sind recht simpel und ohne grosses Risiko.

Begründungen:
--  mein PK ist zwar resistent geworden, aber PSA ist immer noch relativ niedrig;
--  kontrolliere meinen PSA sehr engmaschig (alle 6 Wochen); kann dadurch ggf. schnell reagieren;
--  Die Metabloc Komponenten sind alle recht nebenwirkungsfrei und als NEMs erprobt;
--  In einer Deiner gelisteten Links kannst Du lesen: "N-acetyl glucosamin is a chemical that comes from the outer shells of shellfish." Das Zeug wird also aus Muschelschalen gewonnen; ähnliche Sachen schluckt man bei Arthrosen/Knieproblemen (Glucosamin/Chondroitin)........ist also auch keine gefährliche Sache.

Bei der Gelegenheit noch eine Anmerkung zu meiner Antwort an Andi:
Vielleicht erinnern sich noch einige, dass ich früher einmal in diesem Thread eine Bemerkung gemacht hatte, wie "warum Metabloc bei einem funktioniert, beim andern nicht, das kann alle möglichen Ursachen haben"; als (nicht ernst gemeintes) Beispiel nannte ich einen möglichen Unterscheidungsfaktor "kastrationsresistente" und "hormonsensible" Situation.
Zu meiner eigenen grossen Überraschung lese ich jetzt, dass sich der Metabolismus von kastrationsresistenten PK Zellen sehr zu unterscheiden scheint vom Energiestoffwechsel (=Metabolismus) von hormonsensiblen PK-Zellen! Ich finde diese Erkenntnis frappierend!
Vielleicht wirkt z.B. Metabloc bei resistenten Zellen besser als bei hormonsensiblen??? Oder umgekehrt??
Nobody knows - aber könnte durchaus so sein!!!

Ebenfalls Beste Grüsse,
Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

> Zu meiner eigenen grossen Überraschung lese ich jetzt, dass sich der Metabolismus von kastrationsresistenten PK Zellen sehr zu unterscheiden scheint vom Energiestoffwechsel (=Metabolismus) von hormonsensiblen PK-Zellen! Ich finde diese Erkenntnis frappierend!


Hallo Klaus,

das ist in der Tat eine überraschende Erkenntnis. Natürlich gehst Du kein Risiko ein,  wenn Du nun auch mit "N-acetylglucosamine" einen Versuch startest. Ein Experiment ist es allemal, und wenn es Dir hilft, könnte es möglicherweise Nachahmer finden. Andererseits hattest Du aber am 9. Mai 2016 - 2.38 ng/ml und am 20. Juni 2016 - 2.11 ng/ml. Es bleibt weiter spannend, welches Ergebnis im August unter PSA-VZ bei www.myprostate.eu einzutragen sein wird. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen. Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dran.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## RolandHO

ich kopiere hier mal die relevante Info aus *meinem thread:*


Erstes, ganz frisches Ergebnis der Blutabnahme von heute morgen: Eben rief mich mein Uro an mit den
ersten Worten: Überraschung, neuer Wert *1,06 ng/ml*, und seine nächste Frage: Haben Sie was gemacht?

Also ein Abfall innerhalb von 6 Wochen von 1,3 auf 1,06; mehr als ich erwartet, aber das, was ich erhofft hatte,
und meinte die ganze Zeit auch zu "spüren". Ich hatte zwar schon einmal einen Abfall von 0,6 auf 0,4, (s. Grafik weiter oben),
der war aber ganz ohne erkennbaren "Anlass". 

Mein Dank gilt Klaus(A) für das Aufspüren dieser Möglichkeit und Georg für seine Initiative.
Meinem Uro werde ich die relevanten Informationen schicken, er hat sich dafür interessiert.

Natürlich werde ich weitermachen, zumal ich von keinerlei Nebenwirkungen berichten muss.

Zitat Ende.


Wenn ich es richtig sehe, unterscheide ich mich von den anderen Teilnehmern dadurch,
dass ich weder kastrationsresistent bin noch irgenwelche weiteren Medikamente einnehme.
Wenn dieses Resultat also auf Metabloc zuruck zu führen ist, dann ist damit auch 
potentiell die Wirkungsmöglichkeit für dieses Stadium belegt.


Ich freue mich über das Ergebnis, und natürlich mache ich weiter

Gruß
Roland

PS Eine kleine Ergänzung: Ich nahm die ganze Zeit über hochdosiert Vit D, ca 10.000 IE/Tag

----------


## Urologe

> ich kopiere hier mal die relevante Info aus *meinem thread:*
> 
> 
> PS Eine kleine Ergänzung: Ich nahm die ganze Zeit über hochdosiert Vit D, ca 10.000 IE/Tag


Vorsicht:
*Die Symptome einer Vitamin-D-Überdosierung*Die Symptome einer
 Vitamin-D-Überdosierung durch übermäßige Aufnahme von Kalzium 
(Hyperkalzämie) reichen von Übelkeit und Erbrechen bis hin zu 
Herz-Rhythmusstörungen, Muskelschwäche und Koma. (4)
*Symptome einer Überdosierung:*

ÜbelkeitErbrechenObstipation (Verstopfung)AppetitlosigkeitMattigkeitKopf-, Muskel- und GelenkschmerzenMuskelschwäche sowie hartnäckige SchläfrigkeitAzotämie (erhöhte Stickstoffkonzentration im Blut)gesteigerter Durst und erhöhtem HarndrangAustrocknung
Auch
 beim Ausbleiben solcher Symptome kann jedoch eine fortgesetzte 
Überdosierung von Vitamin D und der damit verbundenen übermäßigen 
Aufnahme von Calcium über die Zeit zur Verkalkung von Organen und 
Gefäßen führen, was die Entstehung von Nierensteinen (Nephrolithiasis), 
Arteriosklerose und Herzinfarkten begünstigt.
*Vitamin-D-Überdosierung – geringe Gefahr bei üblichen Dosen*Eine Vitamin-D-Überdosierung im Sinne der Hyperkalzämie ist grundsätzlich bei sachgemäßer Anwendung der allgemein erhältlichen Vitamin-D-Präparate nicht zu befürchten. *Übliche Dosierungen liegen bei 2000-4000 IE täglich* und damit fast ein zehnfaches unter der kritischen Grenze. Diese Dosierungen sollten möglichst nicht überschritten werden.
Kurzfristige Dosen von hochdosiertem Vitamin D mit zum Beispiel 60.000 IE die Woche zum Auffüllen der Vitamin-D-Körperspeicher sind ebenfalls unbedenklich – erst bei regelmäßiger täglicher Zufuhr solch hoher Dosen treten die genannten Probleme auf.
Bei
 täglichen Dosen um 10.000 IE können im Sommer bei einigen Menschen 
kritische Werte auftreten, wenn durch die Sonne weiteres Vitamin D 
synthetisiert wird.
Trotz dieser relativen Unbedenklichkeit haben 
dauerhafte hohe Dosen Vitamin D an der Grenze zur Toxizität 
möglicherweise negative Auswirkungen.
Bei sehr hohen Vitamin-D-Spiegeln (> 70 ng/ml) kann es auch ohne Hyperkalzämie bereits zu gefährlichen Verkalkungen kommen.




Hohe Dosen Vitamin D können außerdem zu einem Mangel an anderen Nährstoffen führen

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Urologe fs,

vielen Dank für Ihre ausführlichen Informationen, die sicherlich
in jedem Punkt gerechtfertigt sind. Ich bin mir der Problematik bewußt
und lasse 2x im Jahr Vit D Spiegel im Blut überprüfen. Bei der letzten
Messung im März hatte ich 37 ng/ml, auch nach mehrwöchiger
Einnahme von ca. 10.000 IE/Tag; also war ich noch in einem recht niedrigen Bereich.

Jetzt im Sommer, wenn ich demnächst in Italiens Sonne liege, werde ich
die Substitution aussetzen und dann im Okt. wieder messen lassen.

Mein Hautarzt hat mich übrigens gelobt, ob dieser Einnahme.

Nebenwirkungen spüre ich - auch im Ansatz - keine der oben
aufgeführten; da ich gelegentich die Einnahme vergesse, komme
ich im täglichen Mittel auf einen niedrigeren Wert, der dürfte aber so
bei 7000IE liegen.

Vielen Dank für Ihre aufmerksame Teilnahme
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber fs,

vielen Dank für Ihren warnenden Hinweis. Prof.  Dr. med. Dr. h.c. Heinrich Schmidt-Gayk, der leider inzwischen verstorbene Gründer und Mitinhaber vom Labor Limbach, hatte mir schon vor vielen Jahren geraten, ausschließlich täglich eine Vigantolette mit 1000 IE einzusetzen, um D3 zu stabilisieren.

- *hier* - 

wird auch erwähnt:* "Bei Überdosierung sind Maßnahmen zur Behandlung der oft lang dauernden und unter Umständen bedrohlichen Hypercalcämie (erhöhte Calciumkonzentration im Blut) erforderlich. Als erste Maßnahme ist das Vitamin*D*Präparat abzusetzen; eine Normalisierung der Hypercalcämie (erhöhte Calciumkonzentration im Blut) infolge einer Vitamin*D*Intoxikation dauert mehrere Wochen."
*
P.S.: Mein letzter D3-Wert vom 16.7.2015 - 39 ng/ml.

Das Labor ergänzte: Mangel < 10 ng/ml - 10-30 ng/ml unzureichende Versorgung - 30 - 100 ng/ml ausreichende Versorgung - Toxizität > 100 ng/ml

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

Bei bis zu 4000 IE Vitamin D pro Tag ist nicht mit IRGENDWELCHEN Risiken zu rechnen!
Auch bei Langzeit Einnahme nicht

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

die Wissenschaft geht davon aus, dass - bei Schwerbetroffene mit Knochenmetastasen - auch 80-100 ng/ml - als Level - noch tragbar sind.
Hierbei sollte jedoch unbedingt - zur Vermeidung von Kalkablagerungen - K2 mit eingenommen werden.

Dieses Vitamin/Protein sorgt nämlich wunderbar für den EINBAU überschüssigen Kalziums, wobei die Organe weitgehend entlastet werden. Überschüssiges Kalzium wird dispergiert und suspergiert sowie dann als Schwebstoff abtransportiert.

Somit wird K2 auch gerne als Zünder zum Einbau des Kalzium im Knochen bezeichnet.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> .......... Andererseits hattest Du aber am 9. Mai 2016 - 2.38 ng/ml und am 20. Juni 2016 - 2.11 ng/ml. Es bleibt weiter spannend, welches Ergebnis im August unter PSA-VZ bei www.myprostate.eu einzutragen sein wird. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 
> Harald


Hallo Harald,

habe vielen Dank für's Daumendrücken, denn es hat offensichtlich gewirkt!!!
Habe heute wieder PSA messen lassen (nur 5 Wochen nach der letzten Messung, da mein Urologe demnächst in den Urlaub geht).
Der neueste Wert 1.29 !!! Also wieder 40% gefallen in nur 5 Wochen. Mein Arzt ist zutiefst beeindruckt. Er hatte vor einem Jahr schon vorgeschlagen, mit Enzalutamid zu beginnen nachdem damals mein PSA schon seit einiger Zeit bei Kastrationsresistenz systematisch mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von um die 2 Monate auf über 2 gestiegen war.

Möchte noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass der PSA Abfall über die letzten 8 Monate "zickzackförmig" von 3.0 auf jetzt 1.29 verlaufen ist (im April z.B. hatte ich einen Anstieg von 1.82 auf 2.38 in 6 Wochen). Ich betone das, damit andere Metabloc Versuchende vielleicht nicht zu früh die Flinte in's Korn schmeissen und und den Versuch nach dem ersten Anstieg sofort beenden.

Habe vor lauter Freude heute schon früher als sonst das erste Weizenbier getrunken!

Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

1.29 ng/ml. Das ist mehr wert als ein schlichtes Weizenbier. Weil mein neuer Wert vom 25.7.2016 mit 1.87 ng/ml sich so gut wie stabilisiert hat, öffne ich in einer halben Stunde eine besondere Flasche Rotwein und trinke die auch auf Dein Wohl. Ich bin fast sicher, Du wirst den aktuellen Wert noch unterbieten können, weil zumindest ich daran fest glaube.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> 1.29 ng/ml. Das ist mehr wert als ein schlichtes Weizenbier. Weil mein neuer Wert vom 25.7.2016 mit 1.87 ng/ml sich so gut wie stabilisiert hat, öffne ich in einer halben Stunde eine besondere Flasche Rotwein und trinke die auch auf Dein Wohl. Ich bin fast sicher, Du wirst den aktuellen Wert noch unterbieten können, weil zumindest ich daran fest glaube.
> 
> Gruß Harald



Harald,
ich bin Experte in Rotwein, Champagner..........----> aber Weizenbier (bei diesem Wetter) ist unschlagbar!!! (Trinke das nächste auf Dein Wohl!)
Klaus

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Klaus,

auch von mir Glückwunsch zu dem Erfolg des von dir
aufgespürten Metabloc-Weges.
Ich freue mich umso mehr, als ja auch ich offensichtlich davon
profitiere (s. Bericht weiter oben) und hoffe, den nächsten Therapieschritt
damit etwas aufschieben zu können.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Das ist ja sehr erfreulich zu hören! Ich habe die neuen Werte jetzt eingetragen:

Benutzerprofil Metabloc - Über mich

Wenn es bei einem nicht anschlägt, so trage ich es aber genauso ein!

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

freut mich sehr, dass so viele von Metabloc profiteren.
Sollte es einmal zu Neuropathie in den Füßen kommen - nach ca. 12 Monate und sich aufkummulieren, AL R kurz raus und durch Ingwerwurzel/ Brennnessel im Tee ersetzen.

Bei mir hat es geholfen. Leider aber ist meine Tumorlast zu hoch.

Euch Erfolgreichen "gut Schluck" bei genehmen Temperaturen. Sowohl innen als auch beim Roten.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hans-J.,

eine Anmerkung, Dutasterid soll die Wirkung von Zytiga/Abiraterone verstärken:

Altering Abiraterone Metabolism Improves Anti-Tumor Effects in Aggressive Prostate Cancer

Conversion of abiraterone to D4A drives antitumor activity in prostate cancer

Hope this helps

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Georg,

danke, beide Links - besonders der 2. kleine Meilensteine zur Verbesserung der Wirkung von Abi.
Für mich deshalb hoch interessant, weil die Wirkungswege bestens erklärt sind. ( D4A Drivers )

Vielleicht findest du noch etwas über die Verstärkung von Abi durch die halbierte Aufnahme EINER Tablette direkt nach dem Essen.

Das es wirkt, ist bekannt, wieso durch Magensäurebindung die Wirkung sich erhöht ist noch ein weißer Fleck auf der Landkarte. Einige stellen sich leicht alkalisch/basisch ein bei halbierter Tablette. ( Studienlage hierzu = O )  Wirkung ja. Nebenwirkungen stark vermindert. 

Sehr gut finde ich die Aktionen hier und der Austausch der Informationen - je nach Betroffenheitsgrad - um LQ höher zu wichten, entsprechend auch die Nebenwirkungen zu minimieren.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Habe mein Skizzen-Diagramm Metabloc//PSA-Verlauf einmal gescannt; man beachte den ziemlich genau exponentiellen Anstieg vor Beginn Metabloc Mitte Juli 2015!
Zu sehen unter:

http://up.picr.de/26332171xn.pdf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Habe mein Skizzen-Diagramm Metabloc//PSA-Verlauf einmal gescannt; 
> man beachte den ziemlich genau exponentiellen Anstieg vor Beginn Metabloc Mitte Juli 2015!
> 
> ]


Das ist ein fantastisches Ergebnis bei CRPC. Gratulation!
So, wie das aussieht, wäre ohne 'Metabloc' und weitere Therapie 
der PSA heute mehr als das zehnfache, die VZ etwa 6 Monate.
Hast Du diesen Erfolg im Bild (CT, MRT oder PET) nachvollziehen können?
Oder hat sonst jemand sein 'Metabloc' radiologisch dokumentiert?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Konrad,

ich hatte erst vor einer Woche eine Bildgebung (CT) und PSA-Messung.

PSA ist nun bei 6,3, 20 % sinken im Vergleich zum letzten Mal.

CT-Befund: unverändert wie seit 2,5 Jahren. Es war in diversen CT's zu lesen: bessere Abgrenzbarkeit und Sklerosierung eher rückläufig. Und immer: Keine Progression ,keine Vergrößeren Lymphknoten und alles in den Organen ohne Befund.

Trotzdem schlage ich mit seit gut 3 Wochen mit "heftigen" Rückenschmerzen, besser lokalisiert in der linken Flanke, rum.
Das macht mich schon etwas unruhig. Aber vielleicht kommen die ja auch von Xtandi so wie bei Dir?

Grüße 

Günther

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Günther

Metabloc zusammen mit Xtandi ausprobieren scheint mit etwa,
wie die Höchstgeschwindigkeit eines Fliegenden Teppiches im Schnellzug zu messen.

Möge Dein PSA weiter sinken, egal warum.

Ich hatte nie Knochenmetastasen, hab aber einen ziemlich verwachsenen Rücken.
Die Rückenschmerzen lagen eher im Rückgrat als in der 'Flanke'.
Physiotherapie war wie üblich der blanke Horror,
aber nach Absetzen von Xtandi war ich ganz schnell schmerzfrei.
Meine jetzige Hormontherapie miz VT464 verursacht keine solchen Schmerzen.
Ich hoffe sehr, mit meiner Studienteilnahme die  Zulassung dieses
Medikamentes zu fördern, denn die Wirkung übersteigt Abirateron
und Enzalutamid (bei mir) und Nebenwirkungen scheinen geringer
auszufallen, insbesondere nicht diese hässlichen Rückenschmerzen.


@Klaus (A)
Etwas hab ich nicht ganz verstanden:
In Deinem letztem Eintrag in Myprostate kündigst Du Enzalutamid an.
Ist dein Erfolg nun wie bei Günther auch auf dieses Medikament
zurückzuführen, oder doch auf 'Metabloc' allein?


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Klaus (A)

> @Klaus (A)
> Etwas hab ich nicht ganz verstanden:
> In Deinem letztem Eintrag in Myprostate kündigst Du Enzalutamid an.
> Ist dein Erfolg nun wie bei Günther auch auf dieses Medikament
> zurückzuführen, oder doch auf 'Metabloc' allein?


Lieber Konrad,

danke für den Hinweis - muss den den Eintrag in Myprostate korrigieren.
Hatte vor, im Herbst letzten Jahres mit Enzalutamid zu beginnen - habe dann aber (zum Glück) erst einmal nur den Metabloc Versuch gestartet. PSA Verlauf ist also NUR durch Metabloc verursacht.
Dazu eine Bemerkung:
Ich würde unbedingt versuchen zu vermeiden, mehrere Medikamente/Behandlungen überlappend zu beginnen, da man da nie wissen wird, wer für was verantwortlich ist.

Grüsse,
Klaus

----------


## Georg_

> Metabloc zusammen mit Xtandi ausprobieren scheint mit etwa, wie die Höchstgeschwindigkeit eines Fliegenden Teppiches im Schnellzug zu messen.


Ich bin kein Xtandi Experte aber ich habe gelesen die Wirkung von Xtandi hält im Mittel über acht Monate. Bei Günther geht der PSA Wert jetzt schon fast zwölf Monate herunter. Und der Rückgang hatte sich bei einer Verdopplung der Metabloc Dosis Anfang April deutlich verstärkt. Dies kann ein Zeichen sein, dass Metabloc doch neben Xtandi eine Wirkung hat.

Georg

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Klaus,Georg und Konrad

Erst mal Danke für Eure Antworten.

es ist sicher richtig, Metabloc erst auf alleiniger Basis richtig beurteilen zu können.
Das wollte ich auch, indem ich Xtandi weglassen wollte, wobei aber mein Doc dagegen war.
Frappierend ist aber sicher der Abfall des PSA seit April. Das kam völlig überraschend, wenn auch äußerst positiv.
Wenn ich mir meine Historie betrachte, musste ich eigentlich in der Mai- Messung mit einem PSA Anstieg rechnen.
Das hat ja auch meinen Doc so überrascht und er ist weiter überrascht.
Aber es könnte ja auch der Ingwer noch eine Rolle spielen. Auch hier war im letzten Jahr ( Juli/August) doch überraschend kein PSA Steigen, obwohl zwei Wochen ohne jegliche Medikation, was auch wieder gegen meine Historie war.
Nun habe ich natürlich das Problem: Was hilft mir wirklich ??
Nobody knows!

Und ich kann damit natürlich nichts mehr weglassen von der ganzen Mixtur.


@Georg: ich hab vor kurzem eine Studie gefunden, wo es um die Wirkungsdauer von Xtandi ging.
Hier war der Zeitrahmen ca. 2 Jahre, wobei die 50% Marke so bei 10,11 Monaten liegt.
Leider find ich den Link nicht mehr.
Tut mir leid, hätte auch gerne mal was beitragen wollen und nicht immer nur Fragen stellen.

Also noch mal Danke an alle im Forum. Ist für mich extrem hilfreich und positiv.

Grüße an alle

Günther

----------


## GK1957

Hallo zusammen 

Habe nun doch den Link über die zeitliche Wirkungsdauer bis zum PSA Anstieg bei Xtandi gefunden

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...095#t=articlei

Das Diagramm Ist zu finden unter Figure 2, B

Ich hoffe, das mit dem Link funktioniert 

Grüße 

Günther

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Günther,

der Link geht auf! Interessant fand ich auch Table 3 mit den Nebenwirkungen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe mir die von Günther angegebene Studie nochmal angesehen.  

 Vorab: im Appendix steht, dass ein PSA Anstieg dann gegeben ist, wenn der Wert um 25% über dem Nadir unter Xtandi liegt und dabei um 2 oder mehr ng/ml angestiegen ist. Der PSA Anstieg beginnt nach der Definition in dieser Studie also nicht beim Nadir sondern erst später.

 Wenn ich den Wert aus der kleinen Zeichnung ablese komme ich im Mittel auf ca. 11 Monate bis zum PSA Anstieg.  

 Günther nimmt jetzt seit fast zwölf Monaten Xtandi und hat wahrscheinlich den Nadir noch nicht erreicht. Er liegt also besser als der Durchschnitt in dieser Studie.

 Gruß

 Georg

----------


## GK1957

Hallo zusammen,

Habe auch noch irgendwo gelesen, dass Metabloc anscheinend auch die Resitenzbildung beeinflusst, also es wesentlich länger dauert, bis die blöden Zellen resistent gegen ein Mittel werden. Auch das Metabloc die Wirkung solcher Medis positiv beeinflusst.
Damit wäre auch die bis jetzt lange Wirkungsdauer erklärt. So lange Dauer passt ja irgendwie auch nicht in meine Historie.

Nochmal zu meinen Rückenschmerzen, die ich erwähnt habe.
Habe heute ein MRT machen lassen, da ich am Fr. nach Toronto soll.
Aber nicht mit diesen für mich ungeklärten Schmerzen und das CT erschien mir irgendwie zu "wenig".
Nun habe ich das Dilemma: 
Eine Meta in BWK 9, die all diese Schmerzen verursacht bzw. verursachen soll.
Allerdings waren im MRT keine anderen zu sehen, die sollten ja dann weiß aussehen bzw sich so abgrenzen, so die Erklärung vom MRT-Doc.
Nachdem ich ja bei der Erstdiagnose noch die Aussage bekam, dass der Rücken ziemlich mit Metas übersät sei, sieht es jetzt anscheinend anders aus. "Nur" noch eine, aber die macht dafür jetzt heftigen Ärger.
Habe dann mit dem Uro gesprochen, ob ich überhaupt weg kann oder was wir tun.

Erst mal Cortioson bekommen, soll die Schwellung lindern.
Morgen wird entschieden, was er tun will, nachdem er sich heute mit den Radiologen und Strahlendocs bespricht.

Also Bestrahlung oder Chemo. Ich wollte eigentlich eine OP.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn ?

Grüße 

Günther

----------


## Georg_

Statt einer Chemo würde ich erstmal eine lokale Therapie, in Deinem Fall eine Bestrahlung, machen lassen. Meine Empfehlung wäre eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung.

Ich habe einen langen Artikel über die Möglichkeiten geschrieben: Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs

Die Schmerzen könnte man auch mit Quadramet     (Samarium-153-EDTMP) bekämpfen. Allerdings wird die Metastase selbst damit nicht angegangen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

War also do h nicht so viel mit 'Metabloc'?

Vergiss erst mal Toronto (es sei denn, Du besuchst die dortigen,
weltweit führenden PC-Onkologen). Deine Metastase wächst exponentiell
und wird dich ohne Therapie zunehmend behindern.

Wie stellst Du Dir eine OP am BWK 9 vor!?
Lokal therapiert man Knochen besser und zuverlässig mit stereotaktisch 
geführten Strahlen, SBRT, falls verfügbar mit Cyberknife, weil dieses viel 
flexibler ist, als auf einer Gantry basierende Verfahren, die eher bei 
Weichteilen Vorteile in der Bildführung (CT statt planares Röntgen) haben.
 Protonen auf der Gantry im Voxel-scanning allerdings würden, 
falls SBRT nicht möglich wäre, das Rückenmark optimal schützen.

Zweifel, ob es wirklich nur die eine Metastase am BWK 9 sei, räumst Du
am besten mit einem PSMA-PET oder -SPECT aus. Diese Bilder zeigen nicht
nur irgendwelche morphologischen Schwarzweisskontraste wie CT oder MRT,
sondern geben die funktionale Diagnose "hier sitzt Prostatakrebs!".
Meistens findet man dann im begleitenden CT oder MRT auch das Korrelat. 
Nur dieses könnte dann eingemessen und ggf. lokal therapiert werden.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Nachtrag @Georg_:
Danke für deinen umfassenden Artikel.
Warum Samarium und nicht Radium (Xofigo)?

----------


## GK1957

Hallo Konrad, Georg

Danke für Eure Antworten. Damit kann ich mich morgen auf das Thema einstellen.

@Konrad: Das mit Metabloc sehe ich nicht so. Ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt.
So lange Sinkraten passen einfach nicht in meine Historie. Und da schieb ich einiges auf Metabloc und auch auf den Ingwer. Bin überzeugt, dass die mitverantwortlich sind für den PSA Abfall.
Das hat weder die 1. Hormontherapie noch die Chemo erreicht, auch nicht in der Tiefe.

Und Toronto werd ich wohl absagen müssen, obwohl ich dringend wegen eines Projekts, das etwas schief läuft, hin müsste.

Nochmal Danke für Eure Tipps 

Grüße 

Günther

----------


## Hvielemi

> .
> @Konrad: Das mit Metabloc sehe ich nicht so. Ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt.
> So lange Sinkraten passen einfach nicht in meine Historie. Und da schieb ich einiges auf Metabloc und auch auf den Ingwer. Bin überzeugt, dass die mitverantwortlich sind für den PSA Abfall.


Da bin ich durchaus einverstanden, aber diese Knochenmetastase scheint nun resistent zu sein.
'Metabloc' kannst Du weiternehmen. Aber eben: Was dennoch wächst, wird lokal therapiert.
So mach ich das auch mit meinem VT464-Hormonzeugs, ganz entgegen den Studienregeln,
aber mit dem OK der Studienleitung. Die bist Du selbst bei Metabloc, also bist Du frei in
deinen Entscheiden.

carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Konrad, ich hatte irgendwo über die Nebenwirkungen von Xofigo gelesen. Daher sprach ich für eine Schmerzbehandlung das Samarium an. Xofigo ist natürlich neuer und allgemein wirksamer gegen Knochenmetastasen. 

Wann man Xofigo und wann Samarium nehmen soll kann ich nicht genau sagen, dazu habe ich zuwenig darüber gelesen. Wegen der höheren Wirksamkeit wird heute meist Xofigo genommen. Ob man Xofigo nehmen sollte wenn man eine CyberKnife Bestrahlung plant muss man mit dem Radiologen besprechen.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,



> Wann man Xofigo und wann Samarium nehmen soll kann ich nicht genau sagen, dazu habe ich zuwenig darüber gelesen.


ganz sattelfest bin ich da zwar auch nicht, ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass Samarium mit deutlich heftigeren NW einhergeht als Xofigo, dabei aber eine geringere Nutzwirkung hat ("nur" Schmerzbekämpfung, weil die Nerven abgetötet werden, die die Schmerzen weilterleiten, während Xofigo etwas gegen die Metastasen ausrichtet). Mit der Verfügbarkeit von Xofigo hat Samarium eigentlich ausgedient.

Ralf

----------


## RolandHO

8 Wochen nach der letzten Messung nun der neue Wert: leider wieder eine Steigerung
von 1,06 auf 1,27 ng/ml.

Ich lasse mich davon  - noch - nicht enttäuschen, sondern orientiere mich am Verlauf von Klaus (A),
bei dem es auch zwischendurch zur Steigerung gekommen war: also mache ich erst mal weiter und
denke über eine kleine Verstärkung nach.

Eine Frage an Klaus: was bedeutet die in deinem Diagramm angegebene Bemerkung "Hinzunahme von
Ingwer" konkret?

Etwas gedämpfte Grüße
Roland

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Eine Frage an Klaus: was bedeutet die in deinem Diagramm angegebene Bemerkung "Hinzunahme von Ingwer" konkret?
> Roland


Hallo Roland,

Günther hatte mich in einem seiner Beiträge auf die Idee gebracht, zusätzlich Ingwer einzunehmen. Kaufe das Ingwer pfundweise als Pulver und trinke so täglich um die 5 Teelöffel voll in Wasser verrührt. Zumindest scheint es meiner Verdauung gut zu bekommen.

Ansonsten:
Mein PSA Wert am 19.09. war 1.7 von 1.3 kommend; der Anstieg liegt immer noch im Rahmen der fast 9 Monate andauernden insgesamt abfallenden Zick-Zack-Kurve 
(siehe http://up.picr.de/26881221nv.pdf  ).
 Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich vor 1 Jahr bei einem PSA von 2.8 mit VZ von 2 Monaten mit Enzalutamid beginnen wollte, dann war Metabloc für mich bisher ein völlig unerwarteter grosser Erfolg - egal wie es jetzt weitergeht.

Irgendwelche Kriterien, bei wem Metabloc wirkt und bei wem nicht, gibt es (noch) nicht. Ähnlich ist es ja auch bei den neuen teuren Medakamenten wie z.B. Xtandi oder Zytiga (Allerdings ist man sich hier inzwischen  ziemlich sicher, dass das Vorhandensein von AR-V7 ein gutes Kriterium für die Unwirksamkeit von beiden ist.)
Für Metabloc habe ich diesbezüglich auch schon Hinweise gefunden, wie z.B. unter

https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0526095533.htm

Hier wird nachgewiesen, dass der Metabolismus (und Metabloc beruht auf Einwirkungen auf den Zell-Metabolismus!) von androgenabhängigen PK Zellen anders ist als der Metabolismus in kastrationsresistenten PK Zellen. Hier wurde ein Wirkstoff gefunden, der NUR bei resistenten Zellen wirkt! (Wie auf dem neuesten Diagramm angedeutet, schlucke ich das jetzt auch noch ---> N-Azetyl-Glucasamin; soll auch für meine Kniearthrose gut sein).

So könnte es also z.B. durchaus sein, dass Metabloc vor allem bei Kastrationsresistenz besser wirkt und weniger bei Hormonabhängigkeit.
Wie sage ich immer: "Nobody knows, Las Vegas lässt grüssen"!

Grüsse,   Klaus

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort, Klaus.

Ja, dein Verlauf unter Metabloc ist wirklich spektakulär, auch
der neuerliche Anstieg schmälert an dem Erfolg nichts, und
er macht mir Hoffnung, dass es bei mir auch wieder abwärts
gehen könnte. Selbst wenn nicht, habe ich dadurch doch wieder
einige Monate gewonnen, bis zum nächsten Therapieschritt.

Ich wünsch dir weiter viel Erfolg
Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe die neuen Werte jetzt eingetragen:
Benutzerprofil Metabloc - Über mich

Bitte tragt Eure Werte auch bei myprostate.eu oder im Profil ein.

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

Georg, im Benutzerprofil Metablock wird nur der letzte PSA Wert eingetragen.
Das sagt bei meinem Zickzack Verlauf offensichtlich nichts aus.
Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Klaus,

es wird im Benutzerprofil auch auf Deinen PSA Verlauf bei myprostate.eu verwiesen. Da müsste der Zickzack Verlauf zu erkennen sein. Es gibt dort auch graphische Darstellungen.

Den letzten Wert habe ich angegeben, damit man einfach den aktuellen Wert mit dem Anfangswert vergleichen kann. Man sieht bei Dir, dass der PSA Wert niedriger ist als zu Beginn der Therapie.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Leider bei mir ein weiterer Anstieg unter Metabloc, ich steige daher
 - erst mal -aus. Näheres *hier*.

----------


## RolandHO

Auch an dieser Stelle noch mal der Hinweis auf
meinen neuesten Wert unter Metabloc den man
*hier* findet.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Nach zwei Monaten: Mein neuer
PSA-Wert unter Metabloc findet sich

*hier:*

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Danke Roland, ich habe es eingetragen. Benutzerprofil Metabloc - Über mich

Es sind sehr heterogene Fallstudien. Inzwischen haben zwei Teilnehmer abgebrochen da der PSA Wert anstieg, zwei haben Metabloc nicht vertragen. Ein Teilnehmer ist verstorben und ein weiterer derzeit nicht zu erreichen.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Zur Vervollständigung hier der Hinweis auf meine neueste Entwicklung:

*HIER*

Roland

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

Seit 5 Monaten ist nichts mehr in diesem Thread gepostet worden.
Jetzt habe ich wieder allen Grund, darauf zurückzukommen:
Ich bin jetzt seit über 2 Jahren immer noch mit Metabloc im Gange und ich habe in den letzten Wochen eine weitere hochinteressante Erfahrung gemacht, die bestimmt von allgemeinem Interesse ist.

Wie bekannt, hatte ich mit Metabloc im Herbst 2015 begonnen nachdem ich Ende 2014 kastrationsresistent geworden bin. Bis dahin stieg PSA exponentiell an, nach Beginn Metabloc fiel es  bis Mitte 2016 zickzackförmig ab, stieg dann wieder langsam an, ab Frühjahr 2017 begann dann wieder ein systematischer exponentieller Anstieg. Die Metabloc Wirkung schien nach 2 Jahren Wirksamkeit vorbei zu sein. Ich war enttäuscht aber auch dankbar, über 2 Jahre mit einer recht harmlosen Therapie gewonnen zu haben. 
Ende August war mein PSA auf 3,38 gestiegen - damit hatte zum erstenmal den Ausgangswert bei Beginn Metabloc vor über 2 Jahren überschritten. 

Ich hatte wirklich keine grosse Hoffnung mehr und machte schon einen PSMA PET Termin für den 12. Okt. fest in der Erwartung, dass mein PSA bei der der nächsten geplanten Messung am 5. Okt. auf die 5 zugegangen sein würde. Hatte die Idee das neue PET mit dem Kontroll PET vom März (damals war PSA um die 2)  vergleichen zu lassen, um herauszufinden, ob eventuell besonders aktiv gewordene Mets noch bestrahlbar wären. Ansonsten dachte ich als nächste Behandlungs-Option über Enzalutamid oder sogar die bipolare Therapie nach.

Dann fielen mir frühere Diskussionen im Forum über das Diabetesmedikament Metformin ein. Ich erinnerte mich auch, dass Andi schon seit längerer Zeit Metformin schluckt. Ich wusste, dass Metformin ähnlich wie Metabloc ja auch den Zell-Metabolismus beeinflusst.
Im Internet stiess ich dann auf zahlreiche neue Untersuchungen, die immer deutlicher auf positive Wirkungen von Metformin auf Krebs hinweisen.....jedenfalls überzeugte ich meinen Urologen, mir ein Rezept auszustellen über 500mg Metformin Tabletten obwohl ich keine Diabetes habe. Meine Nierenwerte und meine Zuckerwerte waren in Ordnung. So begann ich dann Ende August als letzten Versuch täglich 750mg Metformin zu schlucken und zwar zusätzlich zu Metabloc . Ich spürte hierzu keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.

Am 6. Okt. wurde wieder PSA gemessen -zugegebenermassen war ich recht nervös- das Ergebnis war total überraschend:
Die Überraschung könnt Ihr begutachten unter 

https://c.gmx.net/@33001403665979897...SiqVZJ7caKXG_Q

Mein PSA war nach fast einjährigem Anstieg in weniger als 6 Wochen von 3,38 auf 2,36 gefallen!!!!
Ich war natürlich baff und total begeistert! 
Habe sofort meinen PET Termin für die folgende Woche abgesagt und bin anstatt in die Röhre zu kriechen 2 Tage später mit meiner Frau für 10 Tage nach Mallorca geflogen. 
Es kann also durchaus sein, dass Metabloc und Metformin sich in ihrer Wirkung sehr gut ergänzen!

Aufgrund meiner Recherchen über Metformin muss ich hierzu noch einiges sagen:

--  In diesem Forum wurden schon seit vielen Jahren über das Diabetes Medikament Metformin geschrieben, z.B. unter

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/archive/index.php/t-8058.html

--  Seit vielen Jahren wird über starke Hinweise auf Antikrebswirkung von Metformin hingewiesen (googelt mal); jetzt laufen endlich einmal die ersten Studien. Wieder ein Beispiel, dass dort, wo kein grosses Geld winkt, leider nichts geschieht.

--  Was besonders Hochinteressantes habe ich noch gefunden: Metformin soll ganz besonders wirken zusammen mit Enzalutamid. Ja neueste Untersuchungen deuten darauf hin, dass M. sogar eine *Enzalutamid Resistenz wieder rückgängig* machen kann - so z.B. unter:

http://www.ustoo.org/News-Page/I2cJwNxVnR5eOZiS4PxsC5irXPxNCNL7N8NH5_QN72IhfI6f-F9yXKiGEs8OjUbltvFZRoOjkppyLCRqfj9M1g**

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5596596/
 
Das wäre natürlich ein Hammer. Da Metformin billig ist (braucht aber Rezept) und kaum Nebenwirkungen hat wäre das für mich auch als Nichtdiabetiker auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, wenn ich einmal Enzalutamid versuchen würde.

--  Hier noch 2 weitere interessante Links:
Metformin und Metabolismus
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...04419X14000195

Wen es interessiert: In der New York Times wurde 2016 die wie ich finde sehr faszinierende Geschichte über Warburg geschrieben, den deutschen Wissenschaftler der in den 1930er Jahren den Nobelpreis erhielt für die Erkenntnis, dass Krebszellen erheblich mehr Energie benötigen als normale Zellen. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/magazine/warburg-effect-an-old-idea-revived-starve-cancer-to-death.html

Ich glaube, dass war vielleicht mein längster Beitrag; ich bin natürlich äusserst zufrieden und sehe mit Spannung der nächsten PSA Messung entgegen!

Grüsse,  Klaus

----------


## reini99

Hallo Klaus,
schön wenn es bei dir wirkt.Ich nehme seit 20 Jahren Metformin.Hat nicht eine RPE 2014 verhindert. Auch nicht das anschliessende Rezidiv, obwohl ich leider schon die Höchstdosis (2-3mal die 1000er) in den letzten Jahren nehmen musste. 
NEM hatten auch keinen Einfluss auf den PSA Anstieg. Vielleicht hat ja die kürzliche Bestrahlung doch noch die Heilung gebracht. Der Krebs verhält sich wohl bei jedem anders.
Reinhard

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Reinhard,
Ja, so ist das halt ---> in der Medizin basieren halt alle Ergebnisse/Zahlen auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
So hat man festgestellt, dass Diabetiker erheblich geringeres PK Risiko haben - wahrscheinlich wegen ihrer Medikamente wie z.B. Metformin.
Leider hat das für Dich nicht gegolten!
Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Diese Studie zeigt, dass Diabetiker mit Prostatakrebs, die Metformin nehmen, länger leben als ohne dieses Medikament. Es verhindert nicht, dass man Prostatakrebs bekommt sondern soll das Überleben verlängern.

Hier ein guter Übersichtsartikel zu Metformin: "Metformin and Prostate Cancer: a New Role for an Old Drug"

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo,

Ehrlich gesagt - mich wundert es schon etwas, dass es auf meinen langen Metformin Erfahrungsbericht vom 22.10. keinerlei Reaktionen gab.

Es gibt neueste Hinweise und auch Erklärungen, dass  
--  Metformin PK Krebswachstum hemmt,
--  Metformin eine Enzalutamid Resistenzbildung stark verzögert oder evtl. eine bestehende Enzalutamid Resistenz sogar rückgängig machen kann,  indem die Bildung der die Resistenz verursachenden AR-V7 Rezeptoren verhindert wird bzw. AR-V7 Rezeptoren sich wieder zurückbilden,
-- eine Vit. D Einnahme zusammen mit Metformin die positive Wirkung potenziert,
--  der Energiestoffwechsel (Metabolismus) von PK Zellen durch Metformin stark beeinflusst wird (daher wahrscheinlich der so positive Effekt bei mir zusammen mit Metabloc).

All diese Erkenntnisse sind natürlich noch nicht durch klinische Studien verfiziert. Einige Studien laufen.

Meine persönliche Meinung zu Metformin ist aber: Wenn ein Nichtdiabetiker gute Nierenwerte hat und die Blutzuckerwerte O.K. sind, dann wäre es m.E. einen Versuch wert z.B. bei eintretender Enzalutamid Resistenz oder zu Beginn einer Enza-Therapie Metformin auszuprobieren. Die Nebenwirkungen sind sehr gering (wenn überhaupt) bei einer kleinen Dosis von z.B. 750mg pro Tag.
In anbetracht der sehr kritischen Situation in der man ist, wenn Enzalutamid nicht mehr wirkt (dann wirkt Abiraterone meistens auch nicht mehr), würde ich auf jeden Fall noch einen verhältnismässig harmlosen Metformin Versuch machen ehe ich eine nächste Behandlungsstufe mit viel grösseren Nebenwirkungen beginnen würde.

Ich bin seit fast 3 Jahren hormonresistent mit früheren PSA Verdoppelungszeiten von 6-8 Wochen. Ich habe immer noch keine second-line Hormontherapie (Enza oder Abirateron) gehabt sondern meinen kastrationsresistenten PK mit für 3 Jahre mit Metabloc und neuerdings mit zusätzlicher Metformin Einnahme in Schach halten können.

In der Hoffnung, dass das noch einige Zeit so bleibt grüsse ich,
Klaus

----------


## Georg_

In der Schweiz läuft gerade eine Studie, die Metformin zusammen mit Enzalutamid untersucht. 

Eine weitere Studie will Metformin mit Salvage Bestrahlung kombinieren. Diese soll auch an einigen deutschen Kliniken angeboten werden (Berlin, Rostock, Würzburg, München).

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

> Hallo,
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt - mich wundert es schon etwas, dass es auf meinen langen Metformin Erfahrungsbericht vom 22.10. keinerlei Reaktionen gab.


Hallo Klaus,

das kenne ich: man hat unerwartete Erfolge und ist total begeistert, glaubt, man hat eine große Entdeckung gemacht, verkündet sie froh und stolz im Forum - und es kommt so gut wie kein Echo.
Ich glaube aber, dass ich für alle hier spreche, wenn ich sage, dass deine Zeilen sehr wohl zur Kenntnis genommen werden und man sich mit dir freut.
Natürlich gibt es schnell Meldungen, dass etwas bei anderen nicht gewirkt habe oder die Wirkungen noch nicht ausreichend durch Studien belegt sind. Vielleicht haben einige hier Angst vor falschen Hoffnungen, die in Enttäuschungen münden.
Ich jedenfalls freue mich über jeden Lichtblick und lese Erfolgsmeldungen viel lieber als Geschichten über Krankheit und Siechtum. Danke für deine mutmachenden Zeilen!

Ich werde deinen aussergewöhnlichen Krankheitsverlauf weiter verfolgen und wünsche dir noch viele gute Jahre!

Detlef

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Detlef,

danke für Deine netten Worte und die guten Wünsche. 
Ich bin allerdings nicht "stolz", denn ich habe ja nichts erforscht oder erfunden. 
Ich habe das Glück gehabt, dass ich zufällig im Internet auf Metabloc und jetzt auf Metformin gestoßen bin, dass ich impulsiv die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen hatte, dass ich den richtigen Arzt habe, der meine Entscheidungen mit großem Interesse unterstützt. Dafür bin ich froh und dankbar wie immer es auch weitergehen mag.

Mein Hauptanliegen ist aber gewesen, andere Mitbetroffene, bei denen z.B. Enzalutamid nicht mehr wirkt auf eine interessante und fast risikofreie Möglichkeit hinzuweisen --> Metformin. Ob das funktioniert, kann man schon nach 6 Wochen überprüfen. Oder daraufhin zu weisen, dass es Erkenntnisse gibt, dass durch Metformin Enza Resistenzen vermieden oder hinausgeschoben werden können, wenn man M. gleich zu Beginn einer Enzalutamid Therapie mit einnimmt....

Meine Verwunderung bezog sich darauf, dass hierzu keine Reaktionen von möglichen "Kandidaten" erfolgt sind.

Einen schönen Sonntag!
Klaus

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Klaus,
habe deine erfolgreiche Nutzung von Metformin mit großem Interesse und ebenso großer Freude verfolgt. Zeigt es doch, dass Evidenz und Statistik zwar wichtig und unverzichtbar sind, aber eine dogmatische Sichtweise und Interpretation derselben die Chance therapeutisch wirksamer Wege jenseits von Leitlinien und Evidenz negiert und damit auch die Chance wichtiger gewonnener Lebensjahre. Es gibt nicht wenige solcher Möglichkeiten, ob translationale Anwendung vorhandener Medikamente auf dem Markt oder Nutzung von einschlägigen Naturprodukten mit Antikrebspotential. Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert. Auch bei mir habe ich solche Wirkungsweisen beobachten können und ich konnte während meiner ADT-Pause die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit verlangsamen. Leider haben solche Dinge im Forum nur noch wenige Anhänger. Es war dies mal anders. Ich wünschte mir mehr Mut in dieser Richtung. Ohne Eigeninitiative und geduldiges Erarbeiten mit „try and error“ geht’s allerdings nicht.

----------


## Klaus (A)

"Happy New Year", wünschen ich Euch allen!

Habe gleich zu Beginn des neuen Jahres erfreuliche Nachrichten:
Mein Metabloc/Metformin Versuch funktioniert weiter!
Habe heute mein PSA messen lassen - ist jetzt zum drittenmal hintereinander seit der zusätzlichen Einnahme von Metformin gefallen ---> insgesamt von 3,4 Ende August 2017 auf jetzt 1,49.

Hier ist meine jetzt fast 2 1/2 Jahre dauernde praktisch nebenwirkungsfreie Metabloc/Metformin Spezialtherapie(n) graphisch nachzuvollziehen:

http://up.picr.de/31410090cf.pdf

 Kann selbst kaum glauben, dass ich seit fast 3 Jahren kastrationsresistent bin.

Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Klaus,

das ist ein sehr erfreuliches Ergebnis, herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Eine Frage zu Deiner Dosierung: die sagtest der Arzt hätte 500 mg Tabletten verschrieben und anschließend erwähnst Du, dass Du 750 mg nimmst. Also 1,5 Tabletten nach dem Frühstück?

Ich glaube Dr. Myers empfiehlt mit 500 mg nach dem Frühstück zu beginnen, wenn keine Nebenwirkungen auftreten weitere 500 mg nach dem Abendessen zu nehmen, wenn dann keine Nebenwirkungen auftreten 1000 mg nach dem Frühstück zu nehmen und später dann auch 1000 mg nach dem Abendessen. Aber Du kommst offenbar mit 750 mg aus.

Nebenwirkungen sind offenbar Durchfall, sehr verstärkt bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme von Curcumin.

Georg

----------


## Franzlxaver

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Jeder Tag, den wir überleben, bringt uns näher zu neuen Erkenntnissen und Therapieformen, die noch gar nicht bekannt sind resp. gerade erforscht werden.

----------


## por991

> "Happy New Year", wünschen ich Euch allen!
> 
> Habe gleich zu Beginn des neuen Jahres erfreuliche Nachrichten:
> Mein Metabloc/Metformin Versuch funktioniert weiter!
> Habe heute mein PSA messen lassen - ist jetzt zum drittenmal hintereinander seit der zusätzlichen Einnahme von Metformin gefallen ---> insgesamt von 3,4 Ende August 2017 auf jetzt 1,49.
> 
> Hier ist meine jetzt fast 2 1/2 Jahre dauernde praktisch nebenwirkungsfreie Metabloc/Metformin Spezialtherapie(n) graphisch nachzuvollziehen:
> 
> http://up.picr.de/31410090cf.pdf
> ...


Hallo Klaus ,
mein Hausarzt lehnt die Verschreibung von Metformin wegen angeblicher Nebenwirkungen ab.
Ich werde im März meinen Urologen darauf ansprechen . Dir alles  Gute.

Gruss  Richard

----------


## Klaus (A)

Georg,

danke für die Glückwünsche - das Jahr hat toll begonnen und geht toll weiter: In 5 Tagen geht's für 4 Wochen nach Teneriffa.

Zu Deiner Frage zu Metformin:
-- morgens 250mg vor dem Frühstück;
-- mittags 500mg vor dem Essen;
-- abends 250mg.

Dazu noch Metabloc, Curcumin mit schwarzem Pfeffer, Zyflamend (seit 15 Jahren!), Quercetin....

Bekommt mir alles sehr gut - keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.

Klaus

----------


## Klaus (A)

> mein Hausarzt lehnt die Verschreibung von Metformin wegen angeblicher Nebenwirkungen ab.
> Ich werde im März meinen Urologen darauf ansprechen .


Hallo Richard,

was die Hausärzte so alles wissen......

Ich jedenfalls habe keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Metformin soll sich sogar günstig auswirken auf Herz, Cholesterin runterbringen, keine Unterzuckerung auslösen können........

Mein Urologe hatte keinerlei Probleme, mir das zu verschreiben. Einzige Bedingung war mit PSA auch Glucosewerte und HBA1 zu überprüfen - alles im grünen Bereich.

Grüsse, 
Klaus

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich nehme seit Jahren Metformin 2 x 400 mg /Tag. Mir sind mindestens zwei Fachärzte bekannt, die das teilweise seit Jahrzehnten einnehmen. Ich kenne andererseits einen Arzt, der Metformin wegen des Einflusses auf die mitochondriale Atmungskette ablehnt. Diesen Einflüssen sollte entgegengewirkt werden.

Wenn man bei Uwe Gröber "Arzneimittel und Mikronährstoffe" nachschlägt, müssen einige Werte überwacht werden. Metformin senkt beispielsweise Vitamin B12 und Folsäure. Dies lässt sich gut anhand des Homocystein-Wertes prüfen, den man sowieso im Auge behalten sollte. Ist dieser niedrig genug (Richtung unterer Referenzwert nicht oberer), kann man davon ausgehen, dass kein Mangel besteht. Homocystein ist ein wichtiger Blutwert und Risikofaktor für Herz-Kreislaufkrankheiten. Er zeigt u.a. an, ob die Aminosäure Methionin ausreichend abgebaut wird. Diese ist in Fleisch aber auch pflanzlicher Nahrung enthalten. Vitamin B12 kann extrem preiswert mit sublingualen Tabletten (z.B. Methylcobalamin) erhöht werden. 

Im Mitochondrium sollen AMPK und mTOR in einer gewissen Balance stehen. Metformin erhöht AMPK und wirkt dadurch u.a. lebensverlängernd. Die FDA (amerikanische Gesundheitsbehörde) hat meines Wissens nach den Auftrag erteilt, Metformin als erstes lebensverlängerndes Medikament zu prüfen. Gefunden wurden diese Wirkungen durch Beobachtung von Diabetikern, die Metformin nahmen und länger lebten sowie weniger Krebs bekamen als Menschen ohne Diabetes 2.

Hier hat der leider verstorbene Rudolf Ausschnitte von Snuffy-Myers-Videos übersetzt: http://bnfpk.de/myers_videos.html
 Beispielsweise "PTEN-pathway bei Prostatakrebs" "_Es gibt einen Stoffwechselweg, der das Überleben von Krebs unter Hormontherapie bewirkt, der bei einigen Männern mit Prostatakrebs aktiviert ist und das ist keine gute Sache. Das involvierte Protein wird PTEN genannt und wirkt normalerweise als Bremse auf diesem Krebszell-Überlebens-Weg"._  
 

Ich wünsche ein gesundes neues Jahr
Wolfgang

----------


## Heribert

Metformin erfordert eine gute Nierenfunktion. Wenn der Kreateninwert grenzwertig oder erhöht ist, kann nur der Urologe beurteilen, ob Metformin nicht zu Nierenkomplikationen führt. Hausärzte halten sich deshalb zurück. Meine Schwägerin z.B. kann aus diesem Grund als Diabetikerin kein Metformin nehmen.

Heribert

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Klaus,

auch von mir Glückwunsch zu deinem weiteren erfolgreichen Selbstversuch mit Metformin.
Da ich dir ja schon mit METABLOC recht erfolgreich nachgefolgt bin, werde ich mir das
Metformin - nach dem geplanten PSMA-PET(CT (oder MRT) - noch genauer überlegen, 
vielleicht wage ich auch diesen Versuch.

Viel Vergnügen auf Teneriffa, mit bestimmt angenehmerem Wetter.

@Richard: offenbar erwägst du auch die Einnahme von Metformin, Frage: machst du auch schon Metabloc, oder willst du Metformin unabhängig davon nehmen?

Viel Erfolg Allen im neuen Jahr
Roland

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo in die Runde, da kommt mir so ein Selbstversuch  in  Erinnerung . Damals hatte ich mit meiner 0815 Studie mit  streng kohlehydratarmen Ernährung den selben Effekt wie mit Metformin. 

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ht=0815+studie



klausi

Das war n noch Zeiten......

----------


## por991

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> auch von mir Glückwunsch zu deinem weiteren erfolgreichen Selbstversuch mit Metformin.
> Da ich dir ja schon mit METABLOC recht erfolgreich nachgefolgt bin, werde ich mir das
> Metformin - nach dem geplanten PSMA-PET(CT (oder MRT) - noch genauer überlegen, 
> vielleicht wage ich auch diesen Versuch.
> 
> Viel Vergnügen auf Teneriffa, mit bestimmt angenehmerem Wetter.
> 
> ...


Hallo Roland,
ich warte meinen nächsten Psa-Wert  -Mitte-März- ab.
Sollte mein Wert weiter steigen , würde ich es mit Metformin
versuchen , hoffe das mein Urologe es mir verschreibt.
Metabloc habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Georg_

Ich frage mich, ob Metformin den gleichen Effekt ohne Kombination mit Metabloc erreicht hätte. Aber das werden wir nicht klären können.

@Roland: viel zu wagen ist wohl mit Metformin nicht, es droht "nur" Durchfall wenn man es sofort mit hohen Dosen und auf leeren Magen nimmt.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hier ein frei übersetzter Auszug aus einem Transkript des Videos von Dr. Myers "How + When To Use Metformin":

Wie benutzt man nun Metformin? Die volle Dosis des Medikaments ist 1000 Milligramm zweimal täglich.

Die preiswerteste Tablette ist die mit 500 Milligramm, also würde die volle Dosis jeweils zwei 500 Milligramm Tabletten sein, zweimal am Tag. Es ist wichtig, sie zu den Mahlzeiten und nicht auf nüchternen Magen zu nehmen!

Die Hauptnebenwirkung des Medikaments zeigt sich im Magen-Darm-Trakt - Durchfall ist ein Problem.
Curcumin verstärkt diese Nebenwirkungen und daher sollte man es nicht mit Metformin nehmen. Metformin wirkt außerdem erheblich stärker als Curcumin und daher kann man dann auf Curcumin verzichten.
Die zweite Nebenwirkung ist Gewichtsverlust. Damit ist eigentlich Metformin zur Gewichtsabnahme die sicherste und beste Tablette. Einige Menschen verlieren zu viel Gewicht, dann muss die Dosis reduziert werden.

Also beginnen wir mit einer 500 Milligramm Tablette zum Frühstück. Dann lassen Sie zwei oder drei Wochen vergehen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie keine Nebenwirkungen haben und fügen Sie eine zweite Tablette zum Abendessen hinzu. Lassen Sie noch zwei oder drei Wochen vergehen und stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie es tolerieren. Dann fügen Sie eine zweite Tablette zum Frühstück hinzu und weitere zwei oder drei Wochen später ergänzen Sie eine zweite Tablette zum Abendessen.

Unser Ziel ist die höchste Dosis, die keine signifikanten Nebenwirkungen hat. Metformin ist eine Medizin für eine dauerhafte, tägliche Verwendung über Jahre und Sie können es sich einfach nicht leisten signifikante Nebenwirkungen zu haben.

Es gibt Menschen, die Metformin einfach nicht vertragen. Sie werden dies schnell herausfinden und dann müssen Sie auf diese Medizin verzichten.

Metformin ist eine Arznei, die viel häufiger verwendet werden sollte als derzeit der Fall ist. Sie wirkt definitiv gegen Prädiabetes und Gewichtszunahme während einer Hormontherapie und dafür kann sie verschrieben werden. Sie mag eine Anti-Tumorwirkung haben. Ich habe diese beobachtet, aber bevor dafür entsprechende Studien vorliegen werden wir es nicht sicher sagen können.

Link zum Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg9RBFwNlxg

Anmerkung: Klaus nimmt nur 250-500-250 mg, Wolfgang 2 x 850 mg  beide offenbar mit Erfolg. Metformin ist preiswert als Generika erhältlich.

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, Georg, für diesen Text von Dr. Myers. Der macht Metformin für mich auch
noch mal einen Schritt interessanter.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Leider habe ich mich oben vertippt. Ich nehme deutlich mehr Metformin und zwar 2 x 850 mg. Dr. Neßelhut, Immunologe, Duderstadt, hat mir gesagt, das wäre die Dosis, mit der die meisten Studien gemacht wurden. Er sagte, man könne aber auch 2 x 1000 mg einnehmen. Er selbst nimmt es wohl seit über 20 Jahren.

Ich nehme Metformin und Curcumin,  Metformin früh auf nüchternen Magen, da ich intermittierendes Fasten (16/8) mache, und somit erst nachmittags erstmalig esse. In den Jahren der Einnahme habe ich nie eine spezielle Nebenwirkung gespürt. Mein Blutzucker ist normal, HbA1c ist normal niedrig.

Hinweis: Vor einer PSMA-PET/CT oder CT muss Metformin abgesetzt werden (ca. 3 Tage vor;  nicht sofort wieder einnehmen; sicherheitshalber etwas Abwarten bis radioaktiver Ligand "raus" ist). Es geht um Interaktion zwischen Kontrastmittel und Metformin, die eventuell zu einer Unterzuckerung führen könnten.

Dr. Retzek aus Österreich sammelt für seine Patienten viele Informationen, so auch über Metformin.  
Hier zu Krebsstammzellen, deren "Züchtung" durch Chemo mittels Metformin verringert werden kann und weiteres. 

Da die Inhalte auf der Homepage nicht perfekt sortiert sind, der Arzt hat sicher nicht endlos Zeit, kann etwas Suche noch zu weiteren Erkenntnissen führen, wie "Metformin verstärkt Wirkung von Bestrahlung und Chemo [Verdopplung])

Mit den weiter oben 2 x 400 mg nehme ich Cimetidin, einen H2-Blocker, der auf das  Immunsystem wirkt, Metastasenbildung verringern kann und einiges mehr. Dr. Retzek zu Cimetidin. Ich glaube nicht an Wunder, versuche aber das ein oder andere Mittel. Wichtig ist, Nebenwirkungen zu beachten. So verringert Cimetidin Magensäure, die im Alter sowieso schon häufig zu gering ist. Das bedeutet eine verschlechterte Mikronährstoffaufnahme, die ich im Auge behalte.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

*
Metformin wird im Rahmen der Stampede Studie untersucht*

Dr. Rothermundt  und Frau Prof. Gillessen, eine sehr renommierte Onkologin in St. Gallen, hatten eine Studie zur Wirkung von Metformin durchgeführt und im Jahre 2014 publiziert. Darin erhielten kastrationsresistente Patienten täglich 2 x 1000 mg Metformin neben einer Hormontherapie. 

Endpunkt der Studie war durch Metformin eine weitere Progression der Erkrankung um 12 Wochen, also drei Monate, zu erreichen. Im Mittel wurde die Progression der Erkrankung um 2,8 Monate aufgehalten, der Endpunkt also fast erreicht. Als Progression wurde u.a. ein PSA Anstieg von über 25 % gewertet. Der Zeitraum von 2,8 Monaten erscheint nicht viel, aber 10 Zyklen von Docetaxel konnten in der Zulassungsstudie nur eine Verzögerung der Progression um 2,4 Monate nachweisen. In der Studie wurde darüber hinaus festgestellt, dass 5 % der Patienten durch Metformin einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes von größer 50 % hatten und die Hälfte einen Rückgang der Verdopplungszeit des PSA Wertes.   

Die englische Stampede Studie hat unter Beteiligung von Frau Prof. Gillessen in 2016 mit einem weiteren Arm begonnen in dem die Wirkung von Metformin untersucht wird. Die Stampede Studie hat bisher einen großen Einfluß auf die Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms gehabt. Als bislang wichtigstes Resultat zeigte die Studie, dass eine frühzeitige Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel beim metastasierten hormon-sensitiven Prostatakarzinom eine Verlängerung des Überlebens um mehr als ein Jahr erzielen kann. Diese Erkenntnis hat zu einer entsprechenden Empfehlung u.a. in der deutschen S3 Leitlinie geführt.

In diesen Arm der Stampede Studie werden sowohl Patienten eingeschlossen, die nach der Biopsie und bildgebenden Untersuchungen einen T3/T4 Tumor mit hohem Risiko oder Lymphknoten- und/oder Knochenmetastasen haben. Außerdem werden Patienten eingeschlossen, die in einer Rezidiv-Situation einen PSA Wert größer 4 ng/ml mit einer Verdopplungszeit unter sechs Monaten haben, oder einen PSA Wert größer 20, oder Lymphknoten- bzw. Knochenmetastasen. Metformin wird dann in Verbindung mit einer Hormontherapie gegeben. Die Dosis ist anfangs täglich 850 mg Metformin, nach 4-6 Wochen wird bei guter Verträglichkeit die Dosis auf  2 x 850 mg erhöht. 

Derzeit ist geplant nach dem Jahr 2024 Ergebnisse zu veröffentlichen. Als Patient würde ich sagen, eine positive Wirkung von Metformin scheint ja sehr wahrscheinlich zu sein, wenn  Prof. Gillessen und das Team hinter der Stampede Studie es offensichtlich für so wahrscheinlich halten, dass Metformin wirkt, dass Sie dafür die ganzen Kosten und Arbeit auf sich nehmen um dies zu überprüfen. Also könnte man als Patient ja mal sehen, wie es bei einem wirkt.

Die Nebenwirkungen werden als gering beschrieben. Prof. Gillessen schreibt (frei übersetzt):
Metformin ist sicher, wird gut vertragen und ist preiswert. Es kann in Verbindung mit anderen Therapien des Prostatakrebses eingesetzt werden und kann die Nebenwirkungen einer Hormontherapie lindern sowie zusätzlich eine Wirkung gegen den Tumor zeigen.

Die Informationen der Stampede Studie für teilnehmende Ärzte geht auch darauf ein, wann Metformin abgesetzt werden soll und welche Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten bestehen:

Metformin soll vorübergehend abgesetzt werden, wenn ein PET/CT geplant ist, im Rahmen dessen ein Kontrastmittel eingesetzt wird. Ebenso 48 Stunden vor einer Anestäsie oder Operation. Es kann 48 Stunden danach wieder eingesetzt werden, wenn sich die Nierenfunktion stabilisiert hat. Es soll abgesetzt werden bei Übelkeit, Erbrechen und Durchfall sowie bei einem Harnverhalt. Wird Metformin für länger als zwei Wochen abgesetzt, soll wieder anfangs wieder mit 1 x 850 mg täglich begonnen werden.

Folgende Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Medikamenten werden beschrieben:

ACE-Hemmer (Furosemid, Budesonid) und Angiotensin-II-Rezeptor-Blocker (Ramipril, Lisinopril, Irbesartan):hier soll die Nierenfunktion überprüft werden. Der GFR-Wert (glomeruläre Filtrationsrate) soll über 45 ml/min/m2 liegen.Antibiotika (Gentamicin, Amikacin):Metformin soll während der Behandlung abgesetzt werden. Nach Überprüfung der Nierenfunktion wie oben kann Metformin fortgesetzt werden. Schmerzmittel und nichtsteroidale Antirheumatika (Ibuprofen, Dicolfenac, Naproxen):sollen vermieden werden, sonst Überprüfung der Nierenfunktion wie oben. 
Soweit meine Informationen/Beipackzettel zu Metformin natürlich ohne Empfehlung oder Gewährleistung.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, lieber Georg, für diesen Hinweis aus St. Gallen!




> ... und die Hälfte einen *Rückgang* der Verdopplungszeit des PSA Wertes.


Glücklicherweise *verlängerte* sich die PSA-VZ:




> In 23 patients (52.3%) we observed a prolongation of PSA DT after starting metformin.


Weder Dr. Rothermundt noch Prof. Gillessen noch Mitautor Dr. Templeton
haben mir gegenüber diese Metformin-Studie je erwähnt, wohl weil ich
dieses Teilnahmekriterium nicht annähernd erfüllte:




> PSA doubling time (PSA DT) ≥55 d


Ich werde Prof. Gillessen am Montag darauf ansprechen. 
Kaum etwas wäre hilfreicher, als eine Verlängerung meiner arg kurzen VZ 
von nur grad 9 bis 10 Tagen, denn in einigen Wochen wird ja der PSA-Nadir 
nach meiner fünften und wohl letzten PSMA-RLT überschritten sein.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo, liebe Freunde!

Noch ein -wie ich denke wichtiger- Hinweis:

Es gibt immer mehr Anzeichen, dass Metformin zusammen mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid sehr synergistisch wirken kann.

Siehe z.B.

http://www.renalandurologynews.com/p...NzYxNDE2MDk4S0

Hier wird gesagt, dass Metformin die Bildung von AR-V7 Reptoren verhindern kann und damit die Zeit bis zur Resistenzbildung von Abi bzw.Enza. zumindest verlängern kann.
Es gibt kleine Studien, die sogar darauf hindeuten, dass Metformin eine Enzalutamid Resistenz rückgängig machen kann! 
Hier z. B.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28837141

Wenn bei mir Metabloc plus Metformin nicht mehr so gut funktionieren wird, wird mein nächster Schritt auf jeden Fall Enzalutamid plus Metformin sein.

Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Konrad,

ich glaube da hast Du mich schon mal korrigiert. Ich denke immer, wenn sich der PSA Wert nicht mehr so schnell verdoppelt, so ist das ein Rückgang der Verdopplungsgeschwindigkeit. Üblich ist aber von einer Verlängerung der Verdopplungszeit zu sprechen.

Die Verdopplungszeit hat sich wohl in der Studie verlängert, es wird aber nicht gesagt um wieviel:

In 23 patients (52%), we observed prolongation of PSA DT after initiation of metformin treatment; however, this change in PSA DT was not significant (p = 0.7). 

Versprich Dir bitte nicht zuviel. Außerdem soll bei Metformin die Niere gut funktionieren.

Georg

P.S. Ich sehe gerade, dass Klaus schreibt: "Es gibt kleine Studien, die sogar darauf hindeuten, dass Metformin eine Enzalutamid Resistenz rückgängig machen kann!" Vielleicht solltest Du das mit Frau Prof. Gillessen besprechen, das wäre für Dich sicher gut.

----------


## Georg_

*
Metformin statt Chemo?*
Ich habe weiter über Metformin gelesen und manchmal werden dem Mittel Wirkungen zugeschrieben, die kaum nachzuvollziehen sind. So gibt es diese Studie, die berichtet, dass die Kombination von Simvastatin und Metformin die gleiche Wirkung wie eine Chemo mit Taxotere haben soll:

_With respectable safety profiles, Simvastatin and Metformin combination treatment could be readily used by elderly patients and those who cannot tolerate or fail Docetaxel. Simvastatin and Metformin are oral drugs consumed daily, facilitating ease of use, in contrast to other FDA-approved chemotherapeutic drugs which are expensive. In conclusion, our studies have identified an effective, inexpensive alternate chemotherapy with an excellent safety record that would greatly benefit quality of life in patients suffering from mCRPC and perhaps other cancers metastasizing to bone. 
_
"Die Kombination von Simvastatin und Metformin in Tablettenform könnte bei älteren Patienten und solchen, die Docetaxel nicht vertragen, eingesetzt werden. []  Unsere Studien haben eine effektive und preiswerte alternative Chemotherapie mit wenigen Nebenwirkungen identifiziert. Davon würden kastrationsresistente Prostatakrebspatienten [..] mit Knochenmetastasen profitieren."

Es gibt sehr, sehr viele Artikel und Studien zu Metformin und der Kombination von Metformin mit anderen Medikamenten  trotzdem weiß man derzeit letztlich nichts genaues.

Georg

----------


## Wolleapp

Hallo Georg,

ich nehme jeden Tag seit Februar 2014 Metformin und Simvastatin (Diabetes)

bekam Prostata-Krebs Mai 2015, wurde eine toal OP Oktober 2015 gemacht

PSA 0,03 Dezember 2015

PSA 0,01 Februar 2016

PSA 0,01 Mai 2016

PSA 0,01 September 2016

PSA 0,01 Dezember 2016

PSA 0,02 Februar 2017

PSA 0,02 Juni 2017

PSA 0,05 Oktober 2017

PSA 0,07 Dezember 2017 nach 2 Monate

Metformin und Simvastatin haben mir nicht viel geholfen.


Gruß Werner

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Metformin und Simvastatin haben mir nicht viel geholfen.
> Gruß Werner


Hallo Werner,

woher weisst Du denn das?
Vielleicht wäre Dein PSA heute zweistellig ohne Metformin und Simvastatin!!

Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner,

nach meinem Beitrag sind mir schon Bedenken gekommen, ob man eine Kombination aus Metformin und Simvastatin mit einer Chemo vergleichen sollte. Die Autoren der Studie erwähnen, dass Docetaxel die Krankheit um 2,4 Monate am Fortschreiten hindert. Offenbar gehen sie davon aus, dass die Kombination Metformin und Simvastatin die Progression zumindest entsprechend lange verzögert und meinen daher, die beiden Therapien vergleichen zu können. Auch Dr. Rothermundt hat ja in seiner Studie eine Verzögerung der Erkrankung um 2,8 Monate festgestellt.

Wenn man Docetaxel früher einsetzt, so wird von einer Wirkung von über einem Jahr berichtet.

Metformin und Simvastatin schützen nicht sicher vor einer Krebserkrankung. Man kann auch davon ausgehen, dass bei Deinem PSA Verlauf eine Verzögerung von 2,4 Monaten nicht aufgefallen wäre.

Bei Klaus wirkt die Kombination aus Metabloc und Metformin ja hervorragend. In der Studie von Rothermundt hatten nur 5% der Teilnehmer ein so gutes Ergebnis.

Leider kann man im Moment nicht sagen bei welchen Patienten in welcher Kombination Metformin wirkt und wie stark es wirkt. Mit Ausnahme wohl von kastrationsresistenten Patienten wie in der Studie von Rothermundt. 

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Der Entwickler von Metabloc, Laurent Schwartz, hatte auch schon beobachtet, dass die Kombination von Metabloc mit Metformin den PSA Wert senkt. Von der verlinkten Seite kann auch ein ausführlicher Bericht darüber heruntergeladen werden.

Dr. Schwartz ergänzt allerdings auch Chlordioxid. Ich bin bei dieser Substanz skeptisch.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Ich muss dies leider etwas klarstellen. Dr. Schwartz hat Chlordioxid in diesem Artikel zu Metabloc ergänzt. Nach dem Lesen dieses Artikels würde ich in jedem Fall davon Abstand nehmen.

In Kombination mit Metformin hat er 100 mg Chloroquin (Handelsnamen Nivaquine oder Resochin) verwendet. Dies ist ein Malaria-Mittel, das teilweise auch bei Rheuma angewendet wird. Es gibt eine ältere Studie, die eine adjuvante Wirkung bei Hirntumoren festgestellt hat (DOI 10.1016/j.surneu.2006.08.080).

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Mein neuer Wert, der auch noch unter Metabloc,
jetzt aber zusätzlich mit Tocotrienolen, entstanden ist:
2,45 ng/ml.

Eine ewas ausführlichere Darstellung: *hier*.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Klaus,

Dein Postfach ist voll! Kannst Du es bitte leeren?

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

jetzt muss ich mich doch nach einigen Monaten Stille wieder einmal melden.
Habe heute meinen neuen PSA Wert erhalten - langsam kann ich es selbst kaum glauben: PSA ist 1.6 -also wieder leicht gefallen. 

Schaut Euch mal die Kurve an:
http://up.picr.de/32822001yt.pdf

Jetzt bin ich etwa 3 Jahre kastrationsresistent. Habe noch keine second-line Hormontherapie gemacht. Ist es nicht sagenhaft was diese harmlosen Mittelchen, die ich da schlucke bisher bewirkt haben? Enzalutamid oder Abirateron hätten (wenn überhaupt) sicher keine 3 Jahre  funktioniert - und es ist noch kein Ende abzusehen!
Was die Metabloc Mittelchen auch noch bewirkt haben: Ich habe 13 kg abgenommen und fühle mich total fit.

Ich zerbreche mir schon eine Weile den Kopf, was mit meinem PK eigentlich los ist. Wenn man sich die Kurve anschaut kann man sehen, dass mein PSA seit 3 Jahren so um die 2 schwankt mit 1-2 Ausreissern. Seit über einem halben Jahr ist das PSA nahezu konstant um die 1.7. Testo ist immer < 20ng/dl gewesen. Ich bin also kastrationsresistent aber das PSA steigt nicht und fällt auch nicht weiter. Hatte zur Sicherheit vor 18 Monaten PSMA PET gemacht ---> keine Veränderungen festzustellen zu PET vor 3 Jahren.
Wie ist das möglich??? Was treiben diese resistenten PK Zellen in meinem Körper?? Sie teilen sich, sie sterben ab und das etwa so, dass ihre Gesamtmenge ungefähr gleich bleibt???? Höchst seltsam.

Aber was immer sie treiben -- hoffentlich weiter so!

Grüsse,
Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Klaus,

bei meinem PSA Verlauf kann man noch keine Delle durch Metformin+Metabloc erkennen. Der PSA Wert schwankt etwas, scheint aber insgesamt langsam zu steigen. Ich vermute Metformin+Metabloc sind im Vergleich zu einer Hormontherapie oder Finasterid eine milde Therapie. Da hängt die Wirkung auch vom Gleason Grad und Alter des Betroffenen ab.

Abgenommen habe ich allerdings auch, mittlerweile 10 kg. Das ist ja schon mal ein großer Erfolg, den ich sonst wohl nie erreicht hätte. Allerdings nicht nur durch Metformin und ALA. Ich mache ja auch eine Low-carb Diät.

Neben Metformin nehme ich auch Simvastatin bzw. jetzt Atorvastatin. Dabei orientiere ich mich an der Auffassung von Lu-Yao.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

moin,moin,
 klaus und georg
also diese geschichte mit Metaformin+Metabloc gefällt mir.
würde das gerne probieren-gibt es eine anleitung dazu ?
bin jetzt seit 3 monaten unter leuprone 3 monatsdepot,die hitzewallungen sind schon da,
mit dem gewicht und der muskulatur gibt es anzeichen für verschlechterung.
wie ist es denn mit alkohohl wärend der Theraphie ?
bei mir ist es im schnitt 3 glas wein a0,2 cl pro tag .
für hinweise immer dankbar

lg
Adam

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Adam,

folgende Hinweise:
Was Anleitung anbegeht schlage ich vor, dass  Du Dir diesen Thread mal ganz durchliest....
Was Alkohol anbelangt, google mal nach "metformin", "beipackzettel"

Klaus

----------


## Hartmut S

> *Wie wirkt der Inhaltsstoff des Arzneimittels?*
> Der Wirkstoff senkt bei Diabetikern den Blutzuckerspiegel. Der Effekt kommt über drei Mechanismen zustande: aus der Nahrung wird weniger Zucker aufgenommen, die Leber gibt weniger Zucker an die Blutbahn ab und der im Blut transportierte Zucker wird besser in die Körperzellen aufgenommen. 
> Quelle: Apotheken Rundschau
> 
> Gegenanzeigen:
> -         Alkoholmissbrauch


*Zitat Klaus:*



> Wie ist das möglich??? Was treiben diese resistenten PK Zellen in meinem Körper?? Sie teilen sich, sie sterben ab und das etwa so, dass ihre Gesamtmenge ungefähr gleich bleibt???? Höchst seltsam.


Hallo Zusammen,

rein hypothetisch gesehen wird ja den Krebszellen ein Teil Zucker entzogen.
Vielleicht ist das der Grund, dass sich die Krebszellen nicht weiter ausbreiten, bzw. teilweise sterben.

3 Glas Wein sollten nicht als Alkoholmissbrauch gesehen werden.
Adam, schau einmal auf die ersten Seiten dieses treads, dort kannst du Anweisungen lesen.
Auch Bezugsquellen sind nach dem Umblättern zu finden.

Gruss
hartmut,
der heute bei 33 C schwitzen wird

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo "Selbsttester",

Klaus, schön von dir zu hören, besonders toll dein Erfolg mit Metabloc und Metformin.

Meine zusammenfassende Darstellung:

Beginn mit Metabloc vor genau zwei Jahren, bei PSA=1,3 ng/ml.
Unmittelbar davor Vedopplungszeit (VZ) von ca. 6 Monaten. 
Unter Metabloc Anstieg in 2 Jahren auf ca 2,6; also eine
"effektive" VZ von ca 24 Monaten, was ich als einen schönen Erfolg
von Metabloc ansehe.

Unter Metformin, das ich seit 16.3.18 zusätzlich einnehme habe ich 
bisher zwei recht geringfügige Rückgänge, also eher Stillstand erreicht, am
12.6. folgt die nächste Messung, dann lässt sich eher die Wirkung von Metformin
beurteilen.

Gewichtsabnahme habe ich - glücklicherweise - nicht, da ich bei 173cm lediglich
68 kg wiege, das reicht.

Allen viel Erfolg mit ihren Experimenten
Roland

----------


## adam 60

hallo Klaus,
werde ich tun und mich mit fragen dazu melden.
kann,soll das auch unter hormontheraphie laufen ?

gruss
adam

----------


## Klaus (A)

Das wissen die Götter!  
Habe keine Ahnung was die besten Bedingungen sind.........vor HB? Während HB? Im Hormonsensitiven Status?  Bei Kastrationsresistenz?
Nobody knows.....
Metabloc Ist ja kein Risiko, schlimmstenfalls verliert man ein paar Kilos!

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

man kann Metformin+Metabloc auch bei Hormontherapie verwenden. Dr. Myers empfiehlt dies, um der Gewichtszunahme und möglicher kardiovaskulärer Risiken während der Hormontherapie entgegenzuwirken.

Dies ist die wohl meist verwendete Kombination Metformin+Metabloc:

850 mg Metformin morgens und abends (nach dem Essen!) (also insgesamt 1.700 mg) (preiswert, muss aber vom (Haus-)Arzt verschrieben werden)
2 Kapseln 200 mg R-ALPHA-Liponsäure morgens und abends (zusammen 800 mg)
2 Kapseln je 500mg Garcinia Cambogia morgens und abends (enthalten zusammen 1200mg HCA)

Diese Grundkombination ergänzt jeder nach persönlichen Vorlieben um eine Auswahl aus: 
Atorvastatin, Aspirin, Zyflamend, Quercetin, Vitamin D, Curcumin (soll in Verbindung mit Metformin Durchfall verursachen), Broccoli-Extrakt, Grüne-Tee Kapseln, Capsaicin/Cayenne Pfeffer usw.

Georg

----------


## Klaus (A)

Adam,

ich habe doch noch einen Hinweis:
Du hast dieses Frühjahr mit der Antihormontherapie begonnen. Hast danach erst einmal PSA gemessen (2,2), das im Fallen begriffen ist.
Ich würde in dieser Situation auf keinen Fall mit einem weiteren Behandlungsversuch -wie z.B. Metabloc/Metformin- beginnen. 
Dann hast Du nämlich keinerlei Information welche Behandlung was bewirkt. Wenn Du z.B. jetzt mit Metabloc beginnen würdest und das PSA fällt (hoffentlich) weiter, dann hast Du keine Ahnung ob Metabloc etwas bewirkt oder nicht.
Ich würde erst einmal weiterhin abwarten solange solange das PSA unter AHB weiter fällt.

Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Klaus,

ich bin nicht ganz Deiner Meinung. Metformin kann nur zwei Wirkungen haben, einmal, dass Adam nur wenig zunimmt oder vielleicht gar nicht. Zum anderen, dass der PSA Wert hoffentlich länger niedrig bleibt als ohne Metformin. Das wird er aber nie kontrollieren können, da er keinen Vergleich hat.

Georg

----------


## adam 60

Hallo klaus und Georg ,
werd erst mal abwarten ob PSA weiter fällt.
dann mal schauen .
metformin geb ich mir für den Arztbesuch dann auf.
wenn er mir das verschreiben soll, was sag ich dem denn für was ?

vielen Dank erstmal

adam

*nach zwei Glas Riesling trocken *

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Klaus,
> 
> ich bin nicht ganz Deiner Meinung. Metformin kann nur zwei Wirkungen haben, einmal, dass Adam nur wenig zunimmt oder vielleicht gar nicht. Zum anderen, dass der PSA Wert hoffentlich länger niedrig bleibt als ohne Metformin. Das wird er aber nie kontrollieren können, da er keinen Vergleich hat.
> 
> Georg


Georg,
Da bin ich auch nicht ganz Deiner Meinung!
Metabloc/Metformin kann nur 2 Wirkungen haben - es wirkt oder es wirkt nicht. Und das möchte ich eigentlich wissen.
Um das zu wissen muss aber das PSA im Steigen begriffen sein - mit oder ohne anderen laufenden Behandlungen. Roland und ich sind Beispiele:
Bei Roland stieg PSA mit gewisser Veroppelungszeit an - ohne AHB. Er begann Metabloc und fügte später Metformin hinzu. Siehe da - VZ wurde kleiner, PSA Anstieg zeitweise gestoppt.
Bei mir stieg PSA im resistenten Status steil an unter AHB - ich begann Metabloc,  PSA Anstieg wurde gestoppt.
Hier wurde also in beiden Fällen die Wirksamkeit nachgewiesen!!

Georg, Du magst vielleicht anders denken. Aber ich möchte unbedingt wissen ob ein Behandlungsversuch wirkt oder nicht.

Klaus

----------


## LowRoad

> ...man kann Metformin+Metabloc auch bei Hormontherapie verwenden. Dr. Myers empfiehlt dies, um der Gewichtszunahme und möglicher kardiovaskulärer Risiken während der Hormontherapie entgegenzuwirken...


Nein Georg,
Dr. Myers empfiehlt nur Metformin während der ADT Phase und besonders in kastrationsresistenten Stadien. Zu METABLOC habe ich noch nichts von ihm gehört. Ob ähnliche Ergebnisse wie bei Klaus auch mit einer Metformin Monotherapie zu bewerkstelligen wären ist aber damit auch nicht gesagt. Ich weiß es nicht.

----------


## Georg_

Ja, das hatte ich falsch formuliert. Dr. Myers empfiehlt nur Metformin während einer Hormontherapie, Metabloc hat er auch meines Wissens nach nie erwähnt. Ich meinte, man sollte der Empfehlung von Dr. Myers folgen und Metformin zur Bekämpfung der Gewichtszunahme während einer Hormontherapie nehmen. Dann kann man natürlich Metabloc ergänzend verwenden.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Kaus, ich hoffe, ich störe dein Thema nicht mit meiner Frage. Dir wünsche ich weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Metabloc.




> Neben Metformin nehme ich auch Simvastatin bzw. jetzt Atorvastatin. Dabei orientiere ich mich an der Auffassung von Lu-Yao.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg,

ich nehme seit Jahren Metformin (neben vielen anderen "Zaubermitteln") und möchte das nun endlich mal mit einem Statin ergänzen. Meine Recherche hat ebenfalls Atorvastatin ergeben. Christian Ligensa hat das auch genommen. Die Dosierung war 60 mg pro Tag. 

Welche Dosierung hast du als sinnvoll ermittelt? Letztlich sind ja nicht die Blutwerte entscheidend, sondern die Werte im Gewebe, die man nicht messen kann. Wie gehst du bei der Ermittlung der Dosis vor?

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Wolfgang,

auf die Dosierung alternativer Mittel möchte ich erst mal allgemein eingehen, da dies nicht nur von Dir gelesen wird.

Die Dosierung ist bei den alternativen Mitteln ein Problem. In der Regel gibt es nur Mäuse-Studien bei denen man eine Wirkung gegen den Tumor festgestellt hat und die dann publiziert werden. Diese Ergebnisse werden dann in der Presse aufgegriffen. Für die Dosierung bei Menschen ergeben sich daraus keine Erkenntnisse. Teilweise wird auch über Fallstudien einzelner Patienten berichtet. Daraus kann man aber nicht erkennen, ob dies auch so bei einem selbst so wirken wird. Oder ob die berichtete Wirkung nicht ganz andere Gründe hatte.

An sich müssten dann Phase I Studien erfolgen, bei denen verschiedene Dosierungen beim Menschen getestet werden und aus denen man erste Hinweise erhält, ob die Mittel auch bei Menschen wirken. Für die meisten alternativen Mittel gibt es diese Phase I Studien nicht und daher weiß man nichts über die richtige Dosierung. Man orientiert sich also bei Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln an der vom Hersteller angegebenen Tagesdosis und geht davon aus, dass diese zumindest nicht schädlich ist.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es zugelassene Arzneimittel, bei denen man irgendwie festgestellt hat, dass sie auch, quasi als Nebenwirkung, gegen Tumor wirken sollen. Dies basiert dann oft auf retrospektiven Studien, also der statistischen Auswertungen von vorliegenden Patientendaten. Diese Patienten haben das Medikament aber aus anderen Gründen in der dafür vorgesehenen Dosierung genommen. Man weiß daher nur, dass bei diesen Patienten sich ein statistischer Vorteil hinsichtlich Tumorbekämpfung durch das Medikament gezeigt hat. Ob dies die ideale Dosierung im Hinblick auf die Prostatakrebsbekämpfung ist, bleibt offen. Man nimmt dann die Dosierung, die auf dem Beipackzettel steht, mehr weiß man eben nicht.

Schließlich gibt es noch Bevölkerungsstudien. Dabei erkennt man, dass in den USA Prostatakrebs weit häufiger auftritt als in sog. Entwicklungsländern. Teilweise zeigt sich auch, dass Menschen, die von diesen Entwicklungländern in die USA ziehen, dort ähnlich häufig wie Amerikaner Prostatakrebs bekommen. Man schließt daraus, dass Prostatakrebs irgendwie vom amerikanischen und europäischen Lebensstil abhängt. Vermutlich von der Ernährung, dem Übergewicht und wohl auch den vermehrten Untersuchungen auf Prostatakrebs in den USA.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: ich weiß nicht was die richtige Dosis für Atorvastatin gegen Tumor ist und noch nicht mal, ob es bei mir gewirkt hat. Mein PSA Wert steigt trotz Metformin+Metabloc+Statin weiter, nur vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell wie ohne diese Mittel.

Ich habe bisher 20 mg Simvastatin täglich genommen und nehme jetzt 20 mg Atorvastatin, was aber doppelt so stark wirken soll wie 20 mg Simvastatin. Die von mir erwähnte Studie sagt nichts zur Dosierung, dies war eben die Dosierung, die den Patienten gegen einen zu hohen Cholesterinwert verschrieben wurde. Mein Arzt hat das Rezept auf 20 mg Atorvastatin ausgestellt und gesagt, ich könne die Tablette auch teilen. Die erlaubte Maximaldosis wäre 80 mg Atorvastatin. Daher denke ich, ich kann 20 mg wohl ohne Nebenwirkungen einsetzen. 

Georg

Ergänzung: es läuft eine Studie in Australien, die Atorvastatin gegen Prostatakrebs testet. Man könnte sich an der dort eingesetzten Dosierung orientieren. Diese ist 20 mg Atorvastatin pro Tag. Im Atorvastatin+Metformin-Arm 2x500 mg Metformin pro Tag plus 20 mg Atorvastatin.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ergänzung: es läuft eine Studie in Australien, die Atorvastatin gegen Prostatakrebs testet. Man könnte sich an der dort eingesetzten Dosierung orientieren. Diese ist 20 mg Atorvastatin pro Tag. Im Atorvastatin+Metformin-Arm 2x500 mg Metformin pro Tag plus 20 mg Atorvastatin.


lieber wolfgang,

ich werde dieses "zaubermittel" nun auch ab morgen nehmen.

dein posting hatte ich im anderen tread gelesen.
ich freue mich, dass es mit der weiteren OP geklappt hat.

lieber wolfgang, immerhin bedeutet es einen kleinen, oder auch größeren zeitgewinn.
Ich persönlich, finde deine vorgehensweise gut!

in der vergangenheit hatte ich deine maßnahmen, die du aus büchern der alternativen medizin erworben hattes, die nicht der S3-Leitlinie entsprechen, nicht all zu gut empfunden.
seit dem du mich über email aufgeklärt hattest, finde ich die nun doch gut.
niemand lernt aus, auch der blöde hartmut nicht!
es gibt so vieles, was im verborgenen schlummert.
packen wir es an, -  dass es ans licht kommt.

lieben gruss
hartmut und brigitte

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

dass ich bereits lange Metformin und Tocotrienole nehme, hatte ich erwähnt. Nachdem ich nun mit Atorvastatin (1. Schritt 20 mg, Cholesterin-Bestimmung in 3 Wochen) begonnen habe, dachte ich, ich nehme auch den Rest von Metabloc dazu. Klaus, dass vermutlich die beste Wirkung, oder überhaupt nur eine Wirkung, bei kastrationsresistenten Zellen erzielt wird, habe ich gelesen.

Ich möchte euch gerne die Ergebnisse meiner ganztägigen aktuellen Preisrecherche mitteilen. 

*R-ALA (100 %)* von "Vitabay" (direkt oder über Amazon) kostet für 120 Kps. mit 300 mg je nach Menge 21,99 bis 24,99  . Ab 20,-  keine Versandkosten

*Garcinia Cambogia* von "Anabol Cracker.de" bei eBay.de: 1 Kapsel enthält 500 mg Garcinia Cambogia mit 60 % HCA. Angeboten werden unterschiedliche Mengen. Ich habe gekauft 750 Kapseln für 27,70  plus 2,95  Versand
Ich denke, das Angebot ist seriös, weil das Zeug als Pulver sehr preiswert ist. Ich habe das Pulver zu Hause, bin aber seit einem Jahr zu faul, das zu kapseln.
*
Capsaicin*: Das ist in Deutschland apothekenpflichtig. Insofern kommen verschiedene Versandapotheken infrage. Gekauft habe ich bei Eurapon.de, die aus Holland ab 40,-  kostenfrei versenden. Hersteller: Velag Pharma GmbH (verschiedene Verpackungen, aber immer gleicher Inhalt) 120 Kapseln mit 700 mg Cayene-Pfeffer mit 0,84 mg Capsaicin entsprechend 0,12 % zu 10,19 
Preiswert ist auch Aponeo.de mit 10,53 .

Georg, ich glaube, es macht keinen Sinn, mich in die Metabloc-Statistik aufzunehmen. Ich nehme zu viele Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Da wird sich kaum eine Zuordnung machen lassen. Ich hatte im Januar ein Salvage Lymphadenektomie, die ein besseres Ergebnis gezeigt hat, als zu erwarten war. Eventuell liegt das an 4-MU (4-Methylumbelliferon oder international Hymecromon), welches ich seit einigen Monaten nehme. Trotzdem steigt das PSA bereits wieder. Mit den zusätzlichen Bestandteilen von Metabloc möchte ich probieren, ob eine Verbesserung erzielbar ist.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Ihr Experimentierer,

hat jemand mit diese Mitteln Erfahrung, wenn schon jede Menge Metastasen in den Knochen sitzen?

Mit hat Docetaxel und Xofigo wenig gebracht und jetzt suche ich verzweifelt Plan C.

Viele Grüße,
Sepp % SeppS58

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Sepp,

diese Mittel sind als Plan C nicht geeignet. Die Wirkung, die wir erhoffen, ist nur eine leichte Wirkung, z.B. die Verlängerung von Pausen bei einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie.

Einige Berichte von Anwendern hatte ich im Profil unter dem Anwender "Metabloc" zusammengestellt:
Benutzerprofil Metabloc - Über mich

Wie Du siehst, haben die weit fortgeschrittenen Patienten die Therapie aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wieder beendet.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Wolfgang,

so weit ich das übersehe, hat keiner nur Metabloc+Meformin genommen. Jeder hat noch weitere Mittel, die er für vielversprechend hält, eingesetzt und man kann/will ihn da auch nicht beeinflussen. So hatte ich auch in #203 geschrieben:




> Diese Grundkombination ergänzt jeder nach persönlichen Vorlieben um eine Auswahl aus: 
> Atorvastatin, Aspirin, Zyflamend, Quercetin, Vitamin D, Curcumin (soll  in Verbindung mit Metformin Durchfall verursachen), Broccoli-Extrakt,  Grüne-Tee Kapseln, Capsaicin/Cayenne Pfeffer usw.


Natürlich macht dies Aussagen zur Wirkung von Metabloc+Metformin zusätzlich unsicher.

Ich hatte keine Statistik geführt, sondern nur eine Zusammenfassung der mir bekannten Berichte gemacht.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ich habe für mich  entschieden, dass ich Lebensqualität vorziehe gegen zweifelhafte  "Foltermethoden"...





> ... und jetzt suche ich verzweifelt Plan C.


Sepp,
wie passt das denn zusammen? Sucht Du nun einen neuen Therapieplan, oder willst Du besser und dafür kürzer leben?

Natürlich könnte man bei Knochenmetastasen beim Prostatakrebs etwas machen, Leitlinienegrecht (ADT, Chemo, Alpharadin, Bestrahlung,...) oder experimentell (Abi, Enza, Ethinylestradiol, Dasatinib, Cabozantinib, PSMA-RLT,...) oder eben abwarten und Painkillers (Ibu, Tramadol, Fentanyl). Was letztendlich die beste Lösung ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

----------


## SeppS58

Naja, etwas Hoffnung darf ja wohl bleiben. Auch wenn ADT, Chemo, Alpharadin, Bestrahlung,... alles schon durch ist!
Painkillers kenn ich auch schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren: Oxicodon, L-Plamidon, Methadon,  .... nur Canabis hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ein Lichtblock?

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle an kurze, teilweise nur angerissene, Übersetzungen von Snuffy-Myers-Videos durch Rudolf erinnern. Da der Verein aufgelöst wird, sollte jeder, der an den Inhalten interessiert ist, diese für sich sichern. Es werden Ausdrucke als pdf-Dateien angeboten.

 In dem Beitrag von Rudolf ist auch eine Myers-Übersetzung von Andi verlinkt (#100), bei der es vorrangig um metabolische Beeinflussung während einer ADT durch Metformin geht. Weiter dann bei Andi auch mit Erklärungen und Ansätzen zu AR-V7 Expression usw. usf.

Rudolf hat etwas zum PTEN Gen übersetzt, welches die Kastrationsresistenz auf spezielle Weise beeinflusst. 

Ich zitiere:
 "*Der PTEN-pathway bei Prostatakrebs*

             Dr. Myers kommt sodann auf die Verbindung von Metformin und Prostatakrebs zu sprechen:
 "_Es gibt einen Stoffwechselweg, der das Überleben von Krebs unter  Hormontherapie bewirkt, der bei einigen Männern mit Prostatakrebs  aktiviert ist und das ist keine gute Sache. Das involvierte Protein wird  PTEN genannt und wirkt normalerweise als Bremse auf diesem  Krebszell-Überlebens-Weg. Wenn das PTEN vorhanden ist, was normalerweise  der Fall sein sollte, ist die Entwicklung von Hormonresistenz viel  schwieriger. Unglücklicherweise haben viele Männer mit Prostatakrebs,  gerade die mit aggressivem Prostatakrebs, das PTEN-Protein verloren. Die  Bremsen sind gelöst, der Überlebens-Weg wird hochreguliert und der  Krebs kann überleben indem er hormonresistent wird._ 
_Wenn man in Laborversuchen diesen Stoffwechselweg blockiert, ist  es fast unmöglich, eine Hormonresistenz zu bekommen, weil die Zellen das  nicht tolerieren können. Und das ist genau das, was Metformin macht, es  reguliert diesen Stoffwechselweg herunter (it shuts down). Es ist  selektiv toxisch für Krebszellen, die das PTEN-Protein verloren haben.  Die durch Mutationen hervorgerufenen Variationen, die Hormonresistenz  ermöglichen, werden durch Metformin attackiert. Faszinierende Biologie.  Das ist ein starkes Argument für den Einsatz von Metformin bei  Patienten, die mit Hormontherapie beginnen_*.*"

Bestimmung beispielsweise beim Labor Volkmann.

Des Weiteren wird auf "Metformin und Stammzellen" hingewiesen.

Leider sind solche Informationen im Forum "wild" verstreut. Und ich sage es mal ganz flapsig, wer aus seinem Krebs keinen Fulltime-Job macht, ist irgendwie angearscht. Mir ist kein Arzt bekannt, der alles berücksichtigt, "Schulmedizin", neuestes Wissen und komplementäre Vorgehensweisen. Einen kleinen Sack voll Geld sollte man natürlich auch bereitstehen haben. traurig, traurig, ... Glücklich sind die Unwissenden. Die fühlen sich gut aufgehoben und behandelt und sind trotz Fehl- und unzureichender Behandlung dankbar. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Wolfgang,

in diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch auf den von mir erwähnten Color Test hinweisen, der auch PTEN untersucht. Dieser wird wohl in einiger Zeit auch in Deutschland angeboten.

Die Seiten des bnfpk.de (wohl die meisten) sind auch im Internet-Archive gespeichert. Dein Link zu den Metformin Videos allerdings nicht.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Wolfgang und Georg,

Mir ist unklar, ob solche Genanalysen an gesunden Zellen aussagekräftig sind über das was sich in den Krebszellen abspielt. Ist es denn nicht eine Charakteristika der Krebszellen, dass sie mutieren und so ev. das PTEN Gen verlieren. Oder ev. andere Mutationen in wichtigen Genen aufweisen, welche sich unterscheiden von allen anderen Zellen ?

Tritus

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Vorneweg. Ich bin nicht annähernd so wissend, wie das erscheint. Ich suche solche Inhalte in stundenlanger Arbeit zusammen, und versuche es zu verstehen. Vielleicht ist jemand im Forum, der solchen Themen wirklich intus hat.

*Für diejenigen, die diese Erörterung für nicht sinnvoll halten, denke ich, ist daran zu erinnern, dass das Eintreten der Kastrationsresistenz, früher oder später, eine existenzielle Frage ist. 

Ich denke aber, die Begründungen und Herleitungen muss man nicht lesen.
*
Letztlich muss der Einzelne nicht wissen, weshalb er spätestens beginnend mit einer ADT Metformin nehmen sollte. Er sollte  es jedoch tun. Kann nun vorher geprüft werden, ob das Sinn macht oder eventuell nicht? Das wäre Teil der Frage von Tritus.

*Meiner Meinung nach betreffen solche Überlegungen nicht nur Metformin, sondern auch andere Medikamente und insbesondere Nahrungsergänzungmittel, von vielen Evidenzfanatikern mal eben so abgetan, weil keine "doppelt gerüttelten oder geschüttelten" Studien vorliegen*.

Ich schlage vor, dass wir weitere Überlegungen im von Georg eröffneten Thema "Color Test" fortführen. Das ist eine schwierige Materie. Mein Nachlesen hat schon mal die Frage ergeben, steht das Wort PTEN für ein Gen oder ein Protein (ein Enzym aus der Gruppe der Phosphatasen)? Es steht für beides. Die letztliche Wirkung geht vom Protein/Enzym PTEN aus.

Siehe hier zum Thema PTEN, einer Phosphatase, einem Enzym, einem Protein.

Zitat: " Die Phosphatase *PTEN* (_Phosphatase and Tensin homolog_) ist ein multifunktionelles *Enzym* in Eukaryoten."

Zitat: "Insbesondere sind die signalübertragenden Moleküle PIP3, PIP2, PIP1, Ins(1,3,4,5)P4 und AKT1 Substrate der PTEN. Durch diese Eingriffe in körperliche Signalwege ist PTEN ein Teil der Signaltransduktion. Im *normalen Zellzustand* wird die Aktivität der Phosphatase PTEN durch TGF-β unterdrückt. Dadurch wird der Zelltod verhindert. *Ununterdrückt agiert PTEN durch Einleitung des Zelltods als Tumorsuppressor.* Mutationen am _PTEN_-Gen  und damit Defekte am PTEN-Enzym können durch unkontrollierte  Zellvermehrung eine Vielzahl von Tumoren begünstigen und Krankheiten  auslösen.

Wenn also jemand weiß, dass sein PTEN-Gen nicht vorhanden (oder gestört?) ist, weiß er, dass er spezielle Vorgehensweisen wählen muss. Besser wäre, sein Arzt wüsste das. Ein Urologe? Das wird selten sein und ist wohl zu viel des Wunschdenkens.

Weiter hier.

----------


## Georg_

Titus,

Die Studien, die zu PTEN vorliegen, gehen davon aus, dass bei einigen Prostatakrebskranken dieser PTEN Defekt angeboren ist. Ich habe gerade in einem meiner Links gelesen, dass Tumorzellen aber auch  entsprechend mutieren können.

Wie Wolfgang geschildert hat gibt es viele, viele Signalwege im Körper die teilweise eine tumorunterdrückende Wirkung haben (sollen). Ein PTEN Defekt verhindert, dass einer dieser Signalwege eine tumorunterdrückende Wirkung entfaltet und daher kann der Tumor stärker wachsen. Der Patient hat dann eine schlechtere Prognose. 

Georg

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Noch mal kurz zu Statinen. Ich habe gerade für meine Schwiegermutter recherchiert, der Simvastatin verschrieben wurde. 

In diesem Beitrag der Ärztezeitung wird nun dargestellt, weshalb Atorvastatin deutlich vorteilhafter ist und welche Wirkungen es hat. Beispiel: Senkung von Entzündungen (CRP) und Lebensverlängerung. Uns ging es jedoch speziell um Senkung des Cholesterins als einen möglichen Stoffwechselweg von Krebs.  

Einnahme lt. Beipackzettel idealerweise abends, weil nachts das meiste Cholesterin gebildet wird. (Quelle)

Es wird ebenfalls dargestellt, dass in einer Studie keine Myopathien aufgetreten sind, im Gegensatz zum Vergleichs-Statin. Wenn das soweit zutreffend ist, wird es wohl eher nicht erforderlich sein, Coenzym Q10 einzunehmen, um Myopathien zu verhindern, wie von mir im Thema von Hartmut beschrieben. 

Dass Coenzym Q10 für Alte von Vorteil ist, ändert daran nichts.

----------


## Georg_

Wieder was gelernt, bisher habe ich Atorvastatin immer morgens eingenommen.

----------


## rolando

> Leider sind solche Informationen im Forum "wild" verstreut. Und ich sage es mal ganz flapsig, wer aus seinem Krebs keinen Fulltime-Job macht, ist irgendwie angearscht. Mir ist kein Arzt bekannt, der alles berücksichtigt, "Schulmedizin", neuestes Wissen und komplementäre Vorgehensweisen. Einen kleinen Sack voll Geld sollte man natürlich auch bereitstehen haben. traurig, traurig, ... Glücklich sind die Unwissenden. Die fühlen sich gut aufgehoben und behandelt und sind trotz Fehl- und unzureichender Behandlung dankbar.
> 
> *Meiner Meinung nach betreffen solche Überlegungen nicht nur Metformin, sondern auch andere Medikamente und insbesondere Nahrungsergänzungmittel, von vielen Evidenzfanatikern mal eben so abgetan, weil keine "doppelt gerüttelten oder geschüttelten" Studien vorliegen.*


Lieber Wolfgang,

in welchem Umfang die komplementären Vorgehensweisen und das damit verbundene "Wissen" nicht doch mehr auf Glauben beruhen, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Betroffene, die dein skizziertes Vorgehen nicht in ihr therapeutisches Konzept einbeziehen mögen, als unwissend und gutgläubig abzutun, finde ich allerdings nicht angebracht. Ich erlaube mir in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinzuweisen, dass deine eigene PK-Historie nicht unbedingt ein geeignetes Beispiel für den erfolgreichen und wirksamen Einsatz von komplementären Maßnahmen in der Eindämmung von Prostatakrebs darstellt.

Wohlgemerkt, ich bin nicht gegen den Einsatz z.B. von Metformin in bestimmten Situationen. Was  mir nicht passt, ist die vehemente Art und Weise mit welcher die (nicht hinreichend belegte) Wirksamkeit von Komplementärmedizin hier vertreten wird und der Umstand, Diejenigen, die diese Meinung nicht teilen nach dem Motto "und glückselig sind die Unwissenden und Gutgläubigen" zusammen mit ihren behandelnden Ärzten als etwas dümmlich daherkommen zu lassen.

*"Gerüttelt und geschüttelt"* wird im Übrigen hauptsächlich in der Alternativmedizin, z.B. 10x vertikal, 10x horizontal, oft bei Vollmond und manchmal bei Neumond. Bei derartigen Herstellungsprozeduren fällt es rational und wissenschaftlich orientierten Menschen durchaus schwer ihre Zweifel nicht anzumelden.

Roland

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Die Studien, die zu PTEN vorliegen, gehen davon aus, dass bei einigen Prostatakrebskranken dieser PTEN Defekt angeboren ist. Ich habe gerade in einem meiner Links gelesen, dass Tumorzellen aber auch  entsprechend mutieren können.


Nun habe ich eine Denkpause eingelegt und prompt ist mir eingefallen, dass genau das, dass Tumorzellen das PTEN-Protein verlieren können, Rudolf aus dem Snuffy-Myers-Video übersetzt hat. Siehe oben unter #219: "_Unglücklicherweise haben viele Männer mit Prostatakrebs,  gerade die  mit aggressivem Prostatakrebs, das PTEN-Protein verloren. Die  Bremsen  sind gelöst, der Überlebens-Weg wird hochreguliert und der  Krebs kann  überleben indem er hormonresistent wird. "_ 

Eben darum, spätestens mit Beginn einer Hormonrestriktion, Metformin einnehmen, (lieber Hartmut).

Damit dürfte die Frage von Tritus beantwortet sein: Untersuchung an _gesunden_ Zellen soll das generelle Fehlen des PTEN-Gens prüfen und dürfte selten sein. Spätere Untersuchungen, bei Krebs, müssten nachweisen, dass bei ursprünglich vorhandenem PTEN-Gen dieses mutiert ist und Krebszellen kein PTEN-Protein mehr besitzen.

Etwas aus meinem Standardwissen, weil ich schon länger Metformin nehme:

Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, hat Metformin generell lebensverlängernde, gesundheitliche Wirkungen, sodass ein Einnahme stets sinnvoll erscheint. Stichwörter sind mTOR und AMPK, die beiden "Regulationsschalter" innerhalb der Zelle. Stehen die in Balance, ist das erst einmal o. k. 

Sehr, sehr, sehr kurze Erklärung:

Erhöhtes mTOR (mecanistic Target of Rapamycin) steht für erhöhten Zellstoffwechsel (Körperstoffwechsel) = gute Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeit = Lebensverkürzung des Individuums aber Erhaltung der Art.

Erhöhte AMPK (AMP-aktivierte Proteinkinase) steht für verringerten Zellstoffwechsel (Körperstoffwechsel) = Umschalten der Zellen auf Überleben des Individuums = Lebensverlängerung des Individuums.

Was ist der praktische Nutzen? Wer weniger isst (=verringerter Zellstoffwechsel), (lieber Helmut), lebt länger. (Leider nur durchschnittlich betrachtet)
Was ist der praktische Nutzen von Metformin und anderen ähnlich wirkenden Stoffen? Wer Metformin nimmt, (lieber Helmut), kann normal essen und gaukelt den Zellen einen verringerten Energieumsatz vor. Also Metformin regelt AMPK hoch, gaukelt dem Körper Hunger vor, Zellen schalten auf Lebensverlängerung (wie Auffressen des eigenen Zellmülls = Autophagie [Nobelpreis 2016], Genreparaturen usw.).

Ähnliche Effekte sind mit Fasten zu erreichen, Minimum ist nach heutigen Erkenntnissen Intervallfasten, d. h. 16 Stunden Essenspause, alle Mahlzeiten innerhalb 8 Stunden einnehmen. 

Liebe ewigen Skeptiker und GWUP-Fanatiker, Fasten wirkt. Buchinger, Mayr, alte Völker und sonst wer hatten und haben recht.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es lohnt sich, die ein oder andere komplementäre Strategie durchzuführen. Und wenn einen das nur parallel zum Krebs an anderer Stelle etwas gesünder macht.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Betroffene, die dein skizziertes Vorgehen nicht in ihr therapeutisches Konzept einbeziehen mögen, als unwissend und gutgläubig abzutun, finde ich allerdings nicht angebracht. *
> 
> Das ist deine Denkweise, meine nicht. Ich habe diejenigen gemeint, die nicht nachlesen und prüfen, eben die Glücklichen*.
> 
> Ich erlaube mir in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinzuweisen, dass deine eigene PK-Historie nicht unbedingt ein geeignetes Beispiel für den erfolgreichen und wirksamen Einsatz von komplementären Maßnahmen in der Eindämmung von Prostatakrebs darstellt.
> 
> *Das weiß niemand. Und man lernt nie aus.*
> 
> Wohlgemerkt, ich bin nicht gegen den Einsatz z.B. von Metformin in bestimmten Situationen. Was  mir nicht passt, ist die vehemente Art und Weise mit welcher die (nicht hinreichend belegte) Wirksamkeit von Komplementärmedizin hier vertreten wird und der Umstand, Diejenigen, die diese Meinung nicht teilen nach dem Motto "und glückselig sind die Unwissenden und Gutgläubigen" zusammen mit ihren behandelnden Ärzten als etwas dümmlich daherkommen zu lassen.
> ...


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Wieder was gelernt, bisher habe ich Atorvastatin immer morgens eingenommen.


Ich habe auch so begonnen. "Gut", dass Schwiegermuttern ein Problem hat. Sie ist allerdings 83. Da ist es zweifelhaft, ob überhaupt ein Nutzen  entstehen kann, für das Herz- Kreislaufsystem sicher nicht, vielleicht  für entzündliche Prozesse.

Es ist aber wieder eine unwissenschaftliche Quelle, die ich zitiert habe. Es war nur ein Pharmazeut, der den Beitrag geschrieben hat. Im Beipackzettel wird angegeben, dass der Einnahmezeitpunkt beliebig ist. 

Ich denke, der Pharmazeut setzt mit seiner Meinung das i-Tüpfelchen auf die Einnahme. Vielleicht übertreibt er auch?

Zitat aus der Deutschen Apothekerzeitung:

"4.2 Pharmakokinetik 


Resorption: Die orale Resorption beträgt zwar 95%, die  systemische Bioverfügbarkeit liegt jedoch nur bei 30%. Atorvastatin  unterliegt einer präsystemischen Clearance in der gastrointestinalen  Mukosa und einem First-pass-Metabolismus in der Leber.*Zeit bis zum Erreichen der maximalen Plasmakonzentration bei oraler Applikation: 1-2 h*.Plasmaproteinbindung: 98%.Metabolismus: Atorvastatin wird von Cytochrom P450 3A4A  metabolisiert. Es entstehen biologisch aktive Metabolite, die etwa 70%  der Hemmung der HMG-CoA-Reduktase bewirken.Ausscheidung: Atorvastatin wird nach hepatischer und/oder extrahepatischer Umwandlung über die Galle ausgeschieden.*Eliminationshalbwertszeit: Die mittlere Eliminationshalbwertszeit aus dem Plasma liegt bei 14 h.* *Wirkungsdauer: Nach oraler Applikation beträgt die  Halbwertszeit der HMG-CoA-Reduktase-Hemmung 20 bis 30 h*. Der  therapeutische Effekt wird nach zwei Wochen, der maximale therapeutische  Effekt nach vier Wochen erreicht. Die Wirkung bleibt unter  Dauertherapie erhalten.Therapeutische Dosierung: 1 x 10 bis 1 x 80 mg Atorvastatin täglich. 

Worauf kann man sich nun noch verlassen, nicht mal mehr auf einen Apotheker? 
Wenn die biologisch aktiven Metabolite, die etwa 70%  der Hemmung der HMG-CoA-Reduktase bewirken, 20 bis 30 h Halbwertzeit haben, dann ist der Einnahmezeitpunkt egal. 

Georg, wahrscheinlich kannst du das Zeug wieder in das Fach für die Medikamente am Morgen stellen. Ich lasse es jetzt bei denen für abends.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## rolando

Lieber Wolfgang,

wenn NEMs, Fasten, Diäten und andere komplementäre Maßnahmen einen nachhaltigen Einfluß auf Krebserkrankungen nehmen würden, so hätte sich dies - zumal solche Vorgehensweisen schon Jahrzehnte existieren oder wie du es ausdrückst aus altem Volkswissen stammen - schon längstens herumgesprochen und durchgesetzt, auch ohne Studien.




> Mir ist kein Arzt bekannt, der alles berücksichtigt, "Schulmedizin", neuestes Wissen und komplementäre Vorgehensweisen.





> *Es geht mir um die umfassende Anwendung von Wissen. Einzelbereiche abdecken, das können viele (mehr oder weniger gut).*


Sorry, die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" gibt es leider nirgends in unserem Gesellschaftssystem, auch nicht unter den Ärzten. Soviel sollte man begriffen haben, wenn man sich einigermaßen mündig in unserem Gesundheitswesen und auch sonst in dieser zunehmend komplexer werdenden Welt bewegt. Das was du von den Ärzten erwartest ist eine Utopie.




> Das weiß niemand. Man lernt nie aus.


Ja, das stimmt! Eine 100%-ige Vorhersage gibt es nicht. Aber es gibt Wahrscheinlichkeiten und nach diesen hast du mit deinem vormals eingeschlagenen Weg zu einem hohen Prozentsatz die Chance auf eine vollständige Heilung nicht genutzt.

Und Entschuldigung, dass mir bei "gerüttelt und geschüttelt" nicht gleich James Bond eingefallen ist. Nachdem wir hier über Komplementärmedizin diskutieren, ist James Bond ja viel naheliegender als Assoziationen zur Homöopathie.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Roland

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Klaus, für mich ist dann diese müßige Diskussion beendet. Mein nächster Bericht wird sein, wie ich die Ingredienzien von Metabloc vertrage, dessen Einnahme ich heute begonnen habe.

Liebe Grüße
Wolfgang


Hallo Roland, 

es ist müßig, die Diskussion fortzuführen. Wir leben auf unterschiedlichen Planeten. Das ist ein Unterschied wie zwischen A. Merkel & Consorten und normal denkenden, rechtstreuen Menschen.

Nun habe ich zwar meine Überlegungen nicht von Dr. Retzek, aber er hat in den letzten Jahren sehr viel Wissen zusammengetragen und mit verständlichen deutschsprachigen Kommentaren versehen. So könnte man sich, wenn man sich mal jenseits von Vorurteilen mit wissenschaftlicher Materie auseinandersetzen möchte, dem folgenden Link folgen. Dann diverse Studien lesen und immer von einem zum anderen weitergehen. Dann kommst du in die Welt der echten Wissenschaft (Studien von Universitäten weltweit) und ärztlichem Denken fernab von Pharmaindoktrination und eingeschränkten Sichtweisen. Auch Metabloc wird im ersten Link erwähnt. 

Der Link:* Onkologen sind völlig wissensfrei über integrative Zusatzoptionen bei Krebs.*

Auch wenn Dr. Retzek selektiv u. a. Homöopathie anwendet und allerlei "Zauberwissen" verlinkt hat, ist seine Wissensaufarbeiteung zu Krebs hochgradig informativ. Es geht von normaler Chemo, insulinpotenzierte Low-Dose-Chemo, Hormonrezeptoren, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wie Curcuma (u. a. COX2-Hemmung, Verbesserung vieler Chemotherapien), Treg-Zellen bei Krebs und deren Beeinflussung, Tesosteron unterdrückend bei Prostatakrebs, Östrogene, Progesteron bis hin zu "sonst etwas".

*Inwieweit diese Ideen praxistauglich sind, ist eine andere Frage. Curcumin, grüner Tee, nun auch Metabloc, Metformin, COX2-Hemmer, Statine, MCP, Cimetidin sind Klassiker und seit vielen Jahren und tausendfach erforscht.*

Noch etwas von Dr. Retzek: "* KEIN Onkologe hat eine Ahnung über Zusatzbehandlungen*
_ich kenne bis jetzt keinen einzigen Onkologen, der sich länger als 10  Minuten ernsthaft mit dem Thema Additiva auseinandergesetzt, dafür  leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer." ...

"Onkologen beten nach, was sie am Gang der Klinik von den Chemo-Pharma-Referenten hören oder auf Chemo-Kongressen hören. 
_
_Eine ernsthafte Studien-Recherche führt keiner durch, sonst würden  nicht so viele negative Sprüche an die Patienten abgegeben werden,
_
_sonst gäbe es heilungsförderndes Essen im Spital und man würde das gesamt Setting völlig anders gestalten._" Zitat Ende

Der Hinweis auf heilungsförderndes Essen ist interessant, weil das meiner schrecklichen Erfahrung entspricht. In den meisten Krankenhäusern bekommen Schwerkranke einen echten Fraß, wie ich ihn nicht in meinem Speiseplan kaum dulde, vor allem dann, wenn ich krank bin.

Alles Gute für dich.
Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun möchte ich dazu auch noch etwas schreiben, wenn der Themenstarter Klaus (Klaus A) nichts dagegen hat.

*Ich nehme derzeit:*
- Heidelbergers 7 Kräuter, 1 X täglich gegen Abend
- Mymne Lutschtabletten
- Metformin 2 x 850 mg
- und Vitamina B, morgens und abends je 1 Kapsel

Ich konnte bisher nur die Wirkung der Kräuter verspüren.
Meinen Magen geht es seit der Einnahme gut!
Ich wollte es nicht glauben, aber es ist so.
Danke lieber Wolfgang,
oder sollte ich nun Wolf schreiben, da du mich ja gerne mal mit meinem verstorbenen 1957 Vater Helmut verwechselst.
Alles andere werden wir später, bei der nächsten PSA- Messung erfahren.
Ich glaube, es benötigt 6 Monate, bis etwas zu erkennen ist?
 . . .  und trotzdem sind wir danach nicht sicher, was nun wirklich gewirkt hat.
Meine AHT schiebe ich noch etwas hinaus.

Hans-J.  ( *Hans-J.* ) wäre einer der wenigen, der Dir bei Deinen Argumenten helfen könnte.
Ich lese alle seine Beiträge, auch wenn ich davon nur 40 % verstehe.




> Was ist der praktische Nutzen? Wer weniger isst (=verringerter Zellstoffwechsel), (lieber Helmut), lebt länger.


Seit August 2017, seit der Bestrahlung,  habe ich 7-8 kg abgenommen.
Es hat sich nichts verändert, obwohl ich viel geräucherten Lachs und Schweinshaxse gegrillt esse (lieber michi), und viel ungesunde Milch (lieber muggelino) getrunken habe.

Den netten Rolando würde ich an Deiner Stelle ignorieren.
Er liebt den US-Präsidenten nicht, und ist ein Merkel-Fan  :L&auml;cheln: 
Man muss den Präsidenten nicht mögen, aber man sollte versuchen ihn zu tolerieren.

Bevor ich nun noch schreibe, wie die Deutschen Medien damit umgehen . . . .
Ich lass es einmal.

Dieser Beitrag von Sepp nimmt mich ein wenig mit.
Es geht mir "an den Nieren", wie man so schon sagt.



> Hallo Ihr Experimentierer,
> 
> hat jemand mit diese Mitteln Erfahrung, wenn schon jede Menge Metastasen in den Knochen sitzen?
> 
> Mit hat Docetaxel und Xofigo wenig gebracht und jetzt suche ich verzweifelt Plan C.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Sepp % SeppS58


Wer hätte da denn "eine Idee?"
sorry, dass es bei Sepp nun nicht um NEMs geht.
Antworten könnt Ihr deshalb hier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...720#post107720

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Hartmut, auch ich empfinde Sepps Situation als
dramatisch, ich bin froh, dass ihm ja schon an anderer Stelle einige Hinweise 
für einen möglichen Plan C gegeben wurden.

Zum Thema dieses threads der Hinweis, dass mein neuer PSA Wert unter
Metabloc, Tocotrienolen und Metformin mit 2,50ng/ml gegenüber
dem Vorwert um 0,14 gefallen ist. (siehe *hier)* Es ist natürlich erfreulich,
dass bei mir diese Mittel wirken, obwohl ich in der Diskussion zur
Kenntnis genommen habe, dass wohl erst im kastrationsresisten Stadium
mit einer Wirkung zu rechnen ist. Das ist ja bei mir nicht der Fall.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mir durch diese frühe Anwendung nichts für
ein späteres Stadium verbaue, aber bis dahin ist es hoffentlich noch
ein weiter und langer Weg.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Dass Metabloc im kastrationsresistenten Stadium besser wirkt als im hormonsensitiven Stadium wird, so weit ich das nachvollziehen kann, von Klaus vermutet. Er hat sich in diesem Beitrag entsprechend geäußert. Das ist eine Vermutung, die weiter untersucht werden müsste. 
Die in seinem Beitrag erwähnten Artikel gehen nicht auf Metabloc ein, es heißt, man habe in einer Mäuse-Studie eine Veränderung des "hexosamine biosynthetic pathway (HBP)" im kastrationsresistenten Stadium festgestellt. Wenn man diesen Signalweg durch "UDP-N-acetylglucosamine" wieder aktivierte, so ging das Tumorwachstum zurück. Man kann derzeit nicht sagen, ob Metabloc einen Einfluss auf diesen speziellen Signalweg hat.

Die von Dr. Schwartz vorliegenden Berichte machen keine Differenzierung hinsichtlich Kastrationsresistenz. Sie gehen von einer Wirkung auf fast alle Krebsarten aus, nicht nur für Prostatakrebs, nur bei dem es diese Kastrationsresistenz gibt. Auch Dr. Myers macht bei seiner Empfehlung für Metformin keine Differenzierung ob ein Patient kastrationsresistent ist oder nicht.

Ich bin daher überzeugt, dass Du Dir nichts verbaust, wenn Du jetzt Metabloc+Metformin einnimmst. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Wirkung von Metabloc+Metformin nicht von der Kastrationsresistenz abhängt. Bisher wurden in den Studien und Artikeln andere Signalwege angegeben um die Wirkung von Metabloc und auch Metformin zu erklären.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Georg, dass es bei mir wirkt ist ohne Zweifel und objektiv nachvollziehbar:

Bis zum Beginn meiner Metabloc Einnahme hatte ich eine (rechnerische) Verdopplungszeit von 7,8 Monaten
(nahezu - schöner - exponentieller Verlauf).

Seit diesem Zeitpunkt bis heute eine VZ von über 17 Monaten. Mit dieser pauschalen Analyse meiner Werte ist
die Wirkung eindeutig belegt. Im Einzelnen kommt diese summarische Wirkung dadurch zustande, dass auf
Phasen mit stärkerem Anstieg auch immer wieder Phasen mit einem Abfall des PSA Wertes folgen.
Manchmal ist dieser Abfall nicht erklärbar, manchmal auf zusätzliche Maßnahmen, wie Einnahme von 
Tocotrienol und später Metformin, zurück zu führen. 
Ich hoffe, dass der jetzt zweimalige Abfall unter Metformin noch etwas weitergeht.
Ich bin gespannt, auf andere Erfahrungsberichte bei der Metformin Einnahme.

Gruß
Roland

P.S. Die Verdopplungszeit berechne ich in einer Tabellenkalkulation
(Calc, da ich LibreOffice einsetze) durch eine exponentielle Trendkurve durch
die jeweils interessierenden Werte. Aus der Gleichung dieser Trendkurve, die
Calc berechnet, bestimme ich dann die VZ für die jeweils betrachtete Periode.

----------


## rolando

Hallo Wolfgang,

bevor ich an dieser Stelle ebenfalls aus der Diskussion aussteige, noch eine letzte Wortmeldung.




> _Zitat "Wolfgang aus Berlin":_ Wir leben auf unterschiedlichen Planeten. Das ist ein Unterschied wie zwischen A. Merkel & Consorten und normal denkenden, rechtstreuen Menschen.


Was soll dieser abschweifende Vergleich aus der Politik mit der abschätzigen Bezichtigung zu einer bestimmten Konsortenzugehörigkeit? Solche Strategien verfolgen in der Regel Leute, denen die Sachargumente ausgehen. Ich kann dich beruhigen, dem Merkel-Lager gehöre ich definitiv nicht an. Meine Präferenz galt schon immer einer überparteilichen sachorientierten Sichtweise.

Was ich nicht gut finde, sind Menschen, die ihre Annahmen/Ideen als einzig "echte Wissenschaft" deklarieren und alle Andersdenkenden, zu Unwissenden, Gutgläubigen, Sichteingeschränkten , "Wissensfreien" und in einer Art Verschwörungstheorie als Pharmaindustiemanipulierte abzukanzeln versuchen.
Auf einer solchen Mission scheinst du auch zu sein, denn wie lässt sich sonst dein Beitrag mit der Verlinkung zur Seite von Dr. Retzek und deine zahlreichen Vorschläge zur Anwendung von komplementären Maßnahmen deuten.

Aber der Reihe nach - wenn ich hier in diesem Thread lese, man solle sich oral zu verabreichende Curcuma-Kapseln und Polyphenole besser in den Hintern schieben, um eine höhere Wirkstoffresorption zu erzielen, kommen mir schon leichte Zweifel hinsichtlich eines gesunden Menschenverstandes. Die Empfehlung diese Kapseln, die Curcumin zusammen mit Pfeffer enthalten, rektal anzuwenden hat schon masochistische Züge. Reizungen und Entzündungen an den Schleimhäuten im Rektum sind vorprogrammiert. Da hat man nicht nur sprichwörtlich "Pfeffer im Hintern". Zur rektalen Anwendung von oral gedachten Substanzen würde ich gerne mal die Einschätzung eines Gastroenterologen hören.

Die Ratschläge zur gleichzeitigen kombinierten Anwendung vieler komplementären Substanzen und die zugehörigen Einnahmeregeln sind für einen "normalen" Menschen im Alltag schlichtweg nicht durchführbar. Wie ich es bereits in einem vorangegangenen Beitrag erwähnt hatte, müsste man seinen gesamten Tagesablauf und Ernährungsverhalten schon radikal ändern um der geforderten komplementären Ausrichtung gerecht zu werden - und das auch noch ohne hinreichende Belege für die Wirksamkeit einer solchen Lebensweise.

Dafür, dass Homöopathie in deiner Gedankenwelt angeblich nicht existiert, ist dein Link zu Dr. Retzek, der ziemlich eindeutig homöopathisch ausgerichtet ist, doch recht bemerkenswert. 

Noch was zu der zitiertender Ahnungslosigkeit von Onkologen bzgl. der komplementärmedizinischen Möglichkeiten. Warum sollten sich Onkologen mit diesen additiven Ideen beschäftigen, wenn sie zum einen nicht hinreichend belegt sind und zum andern deren Praxistauglichkeit nicht gegeben ist?
An dieser Stelle die Onkologen auch noch fürs Essen in den Krankenhäusern verantwortlich zu machen, zeigt eindeutig, dass du und ich tatsächlich in völlig unterschiedlichen Welten unterwegs sind. Wer von uns beiden dabei zu den normal denkenden Menschen zählt, sollte jeder Leser selbst beurteilen. Dass das Essen in den Krankenhäusern teilweise verbesserungswürdig ist, steht ausser Frage. Ich glaube allerdings kaum, dass bei einem zeitlich befristeten Klinkaufenthalt eine vom Essen ausgehende heilungsfördernde Wirkung auf eine Krebserkrankung zu erwarten ist.
Es gibt Faktoren die den Verlauf einer Krebserkrankung langfristig positiv beeinflussen mögen. Dazu zählen der weitgehende Verzicht aufs Rauchen, nur mässiger Alkoholgenuss, eine ausgewogene Ernährung, ausreichend körperliche Aktivität, Vermeidung von Übergewicht und eine ausgeglichene Psyche. Komplementärmedizinische Vorgehensweisen wie NEMs, Diäten, Fasten, Hyperthermie, Misteltherapie, Galvanotherapie, heilungsförderndes Essen (was immer das auch sein mag?), etc., gehören eher nicht dazu, auch wenn sie von den beteiligten Akteuren  mit reichlich komplizierten, scheinbar schlüssigen und vermeintlich wissenschaftlichen Theorien belegt werden, so dass man als Aussenstehender ob der komplexen theoretischen Erklärungsmodelle fast schon in Erfurcht erstarrt. Leider sind die nachweisbaren praktischen Erfolge in der Krebsbehandlung dann doch sehr bescheiden. Mitunter sind die komplementären Maßnahmen sogar potentiell gefährlich, wenn sie an Stelle von schulmedizinischen Therapien durchgeführt werden.

Jeder möge für sich selbst entscheiden, was für ihn das Richtige ist. 
Mein Appell zielt nur darauf ab, nicht zugunsten von komplementären Komponenten auf eine schulmedizinisch angezeigte Behandlung zu verzichten.

Hier noch ein ehrlich gemeinter Ratschlag an dich. Leg doch mit deinem angeeigneten komplementärmedizinischen Wissen die Prüfung zum Heilpraktiker ab, mach eine kleine Praxis auf und berate Menschen, die solchen Therapien zugänglich sind. Sollten deine Ratschläge erfolgreich sein, wirst du sicher einen regen Zulauf haben.

Danke für deine Wünsche und dir ebenfalls eine bestmögliche Gesundheit

Roland

Zum Schluß noch eine kleine wahre Begebenheit zum Thema oral vs. rektal, die ich selbst im Krankenhaus erlebt habe. Mein Bettnachbar erhielt von der Nachtschwester am Abend vor seiner RPE ein Abführzäpfchen ausgehändigt. Da er die Anwendung eines Suppositoriums trotz seines Alters (Ü60) noch nicht kannte, schlucke er das Ding anstatt es sich hinten reinzuschieben. Die Folge war ein heftiges Magen- und Darmkrümmen während der gesamten Nacht und eine, sich anschließende, "durchschlagende" Wirkung am nächsten Morgen. Seine OP musste deshalb sogar auf einen späteren Termin verschoben werden. Man sieht, es lässt sich auch mit dieser verdrehten Anwendung eine enorme Wirkung erzielen - nur um welchen Preis?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zum Schluß noch eine kleine wahre Begebenheit zum Thema oral vs. rektal, die ich selbst im Krankenhaus erlebt habe. Mein Bettnachbar erhielt von der Nachtschwester am Abend vor seiner RPE ein Abführzäpfchen ausgehändigt. Da er die Anwendung eines Suppositoriums trotz seines Alters (Ü60) noch nicht kannte, schlucke er das Ding anstatt es sich hinten reinzuschieben. Die Folge war ein heftiges Magen- und Darmkrümmen während der gesamten Nacht und eine, sich anschließende, "durchschlagende" Wirkung am nächsten Morgen. Seine OP musste deshalb sogar auf einen späteren Termin verschoben werden. Man sieht, es lässt sich auch mit dieser verdrehten Anwendung eine enorme Wirkung erzielen - nur um welchen Preis?


Geschätzter Roland,
anscheinend hast du deinen Humor noch nicht verloren. :L&auml;cheln: 
Somit bist du mir wieder ein wenig sympatischer geworden.

Das ich bei Dir auf der Ignorier-Liste stehe ist mir bekannt.
Egal, ob du mein Posting nun doch gelesen hast, oder es Dich nur in Deinen Träumen belastet,
ich nehme die "Anmerkung" dass du ein Merkel-Fan bist, zurück!

Nur eines zu Wolfgang aus Berlin:
Mein jahrelanges Sodbrennen hat sich durch Wolfgangs Tipp verbessert!
Dafür bin ich Wolfgang sehr dankbar.

Wenn so etwas hilft, ist man nicht unbedingt abgeneigt, sich auch die anderen Argumente einmal anzuhören.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

Liebe Freunde,

diese wunderbaren Unterhaltungen sind wieder einmal ein perfektes Beispiel wie in unserem schönen Forum ein Thread total entarten kann. 
Ich schlage vor, dass man mehr darauf achtet, dass man öfter eigene Threads etabliert um seine Interessen und Veröffentlichungs-Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen anstatt andere Threads zu misbrauchen!
Wenn nämlich jemand später eine bestimmte "Unterhaltung", die ihn interessiert, nachvollziehen will, dann wird er bald aufgeben wenn er sich in dann in solch endlos dämlichen Debatten verloren hat.

Klaus

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Klaus,

hast du eigentlich schon einen Hemmer der Autophagie in dein System integriert? Dr. Schwartz schlägt Chloroquine vor. Auch Clomipramin kommt infrage. Hier im Ärzteblatt nachlesbar. Beide haben unterschiedliche Nebenwirkungen. Es gilt abzuwägen.

Royr setzt Clomipram ein, welches mir vom Nebenwirkungsprofil her besser gefällt.

Ebenfalls eine ausführliche Erläuterung enthält der im Zitat verlinkte Beitrag: "It is actually indicated that all the metabolic treatments should be combined with autophagy inhibitors such as Chloroquine (Ref.)."  Sinngemäße Übersetzung: Es ist angebracht alle metabolischen Therapien mit einem Autophagie-Hemmer zu kombinieren.
Das Zitat habe ich hier entnommen, wo der Stoff 2-Deoxy-Glucose beschrieben wird, der auch synergistisch mit Metformin angewendet werden kann. 

Zitat: " _Metformin & 2DG_: to inhibit both glycolisis and OXPHOS (Ref.)
However, when combined with metformin, inhibitor of mitochondrial  respiration and activator of AMP-activated protein kinase, 2-DG  synergistically enhanced ATP depletion and inhibited cell proliferation  even in poorly glycolytic, 2-DG-resistant pancreatic cancer cell line.  Furthermore, treatment with conventional chemotherapeutic drugs (e.g.,  gemcitabine and doxorubicin) or COX-2 inhibitor, celecoxib, sensitised  the cells to 2-DG treatment. (Ref)"

Nebenher: Autophagiehemmer sind auch für ADT, Bestrahlung und Chemo sinnvoll.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Klaus (A)

Danke Wolfgang für die Hinweise!

Ich habe 2DG im Hinterkopf als vielleicht nächste Stufe.

Habe letzte Woche wieder PSA gemessen. Mein "Metabolismus Wunder" funktioniert immer noch hervorragend. PSA war in den letzten 8 Wochen weiter gefallen - von 1.6 auf 1.1 !
Habe jetzt durch Metabloc/Metformin ziemlich genau 3 Jahre im kastrationsresistenten Status gewonnen ohne jede Zweitlinien-Therapie.
Du wirst verstehen, dass ich unter diesen Umständen erst einmal nichts an meiner täglichen Schluckerei ändern werde.
Wie gesagt: Sollte wieder einmal ein systematischer PSA Anstieg anstehen wird 2DG Hinzunahme eine Option sein.

Gruss,  Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Wolfgang,

zu Beginn meines Metformin+Metabloc Versuchs hatte ich auch ergänzend Chloroquin genommen. Allerdings hatte mich dieser Artikel wieder davon abgebracht: "The Double-Edged Sword of Autophagy Modulation in Cancer". Wenn ich den Artikel richtig verstanden habe, so kann man durch einen Einfluss auf die Autophagie den Tumor behindern als auch fördern. 

Da man bei den alternativen Mitteln die richtige Dosis nicht kennt, weiß man auch nicht, ob die von einem eingesetzte Dosis nun den Tumor durch den Einfluss auf die Autophagie fördert oder behindert.

Die Metformin+Metabloc Kombination hat bei mir keine erkennbare Wirkung gezeigt. Der PSA Wert steigt konstant mit einer Verdopplungzeit von sechs Monaten. Ob die Verdopplungszeit ohne Metformin+Metabloc kürzer wäre kann ich nicht sagen. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus.

Georg

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Klaus,

Gratulation zu deinem hervorragenden Erfolg. 

Ich warte noch etwas ab und werde dann über meine Entwicklung berichten. Genau wie du habe ich überlegt, erst weiter dran herumzuschrauben, wenn sich Verschlechterung zeigt.

Allerdings möchte ich das Thema "Autophagie-Inhibitor" genauer prüfen und eventuell ein entsprechendes Medikament dazu nehmen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das im System von Dr. Schwartz und anderen Ärzten wichtig. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, metabolisch, per ADT, Bestrahlung oder Chemo einzugreifen, wenn sich viele Krebszellen per Autophagie retten können. Im Beitrag des Ärzteblattes ist Autophagie als ein Haupthindernis für den Erfolg dieser Therapien benannt. 

Derzeit treibt mich die Frage um, ob diese Medikamente lediglich die Autophagie in betroffenen Zellen (Krebs, Malaria) beeinflussen oder auch in normalen, gesunden Zellen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

Georg, 

danke für den Link. Den muss ich mir gelegentlich reinziehen. Royr, den ich ja bereits verlinkt hatte, hat einen Autophagie-Inhibitor in sein System integriert. Sein System scheint sehr durchdacht. Von Beruf ist er Humanbiologe. 

In den letzten zwei Tagen habe ich mal einige Stichwörter aufgeschrieben mit Ideen, die alle noch verwirklicht werden können. Das waren fix 2 DIN A4 Seiten voll. Heute habe ich die 4. Seite mit Ideen gefüllt, die beim weiteren Nachlesen auftauchten. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Georg_

Wolfgang,

grundsätzlich können die Mittel zur Beeinflussung der Signalwege nicht zwischen gesunden und durch Krebs veränderten Zellen unterscheiden. Daher sind wohl sehr viele Mittel von der Pharmaindustrie nicht weiter verfolgt worden, da die Nebenwirkungen zu groß waren. Beispielsweise sind Rapamycin und Everolismus zur Hemmung von mTORC1 zugelassen, diese haben aber ganz erhebliche Nebenwirkungen.

Man kann natürlich hoffen, dass eine durch Krebs veränderte Zelle stärker auf die Mittel reagiert als gesunde Zellen.

Royr hat sich wirklich sehr intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Wenn aber in seiner Liste Löwenzahn auftaucht, so gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass er nicht ausreichend zwischen Spreu und Weizen unterscheidet.

Georg

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Georg,

das System von Roy umfasst offensichtlich verschiedene Ansätze. Da muss man schon mal genauer hinschauen. Einer davon ist Metabloc, andere beziehen sich auf Krebsstammzellen (Sulforaphane), das Immunsystem usw. 
Auch Löwenzahnwurzelextrakt hat vielfältige Wirkungen, beispielsweise in Bezug auf Apoptose. Eine Studie ist verlinkt in der weitere Links zu finden sind. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5341965

Bitte nicht immer alles mal eben so auf die Schnelle verwerfen. Ich erinnere mich an deine nicht sachgerechte Meinung zu Dichloracetat (DCA), die du dem Focus entnommen hattest. DCA wird von diversen Ärzten eingesetzt. 

Hier noch ein Link zum Nachlesen über Sulforaphane der Uni Heidelberg. https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.....111688.0.html

Dauerhaft wird man alleine mit Metabloc, also mit metabolischer Beeinflussung, nicht weit kommen. Das ist auch an den Studien von Dr. Schwartz erkennbar, der Metabloc mit allen möglichen Mitteln kombiniert vom Autophagie-Inhibitor bis hin zu Chemotherapeutika. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.: Jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich überhaupt wieder geschrieben habe. Ich bin da sehr empfindlich bei mal eben so hingeschriebenen Anwürfen.

----------


## Georg_

Wolfgang,

ich hatte Zweifel angemeldet, das war kein Anwurf. Die Darstellung von Roy erwähnt derart vielfältige Mittel, da wird man ja nicht bei allen Mitteln gleichermaßen von deren Wirksamkeit überzeugt sein. Die Evidenz ist bei alternativen Mitteln generell nur gering. Jeder wird für sich selbst eigene Schlüsse ziehen welche Mittel er für wahrscheinlich wirksam hält.

Ich kann mich nicht für DCA erwärmen und auch bei Löwenzahnextrakt mag ich nicht recht an eine Wirkung glauben. Du hast ja eine relativ gute Studie gefunden, aber letztlich ist es nur eine Mäusestudie bei Darmkrebs. Ich denke nicht, dass man daraufhin von einer sicheren Wirkung bei Prostatakrebs ausgehen kann. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es überhaupt ein Mittel geben wird, das bei allen Krebsarten gleichermaßen wirkt.

Nur ein sehr geringer Teil der Wirkstoffe, die bei Mäusen eine Wirkung  zeigen, zeigt dann auch eine Wirkung bei Menschen. Und die richtige  Dosierung beim Menschen müsste auch jeweils erst ermittelt werden. 

Meine bisherige Kenntnis war, dass eine Patientin im Wartezimmer einem anderen Patienten Löwenzahnextrakt nahegebracht hatte. Damit wurden beide vom Krebs geheilt. Diese beiden wurden dann in mehreren Berichten als Beweis für die  Wirkung von Löwenzahnextrakt bei Krebs angeführt. Dieser Beweis konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Hier ein entsprechender Artikel in underground health reporter.

Die darin erwähnte Studie zu Prostatakrebs bewirbt das alternative Kombinationsmittel ProstaCaid. Der Autor verlässt sich wohl darauf, dass man seine Quellen nicht recherchiert. Wenn Löwenzahnwurzel eine Komponente unter vielen ist, kann man damit doch nichts in Bezug auf Löwenzahnwurzel beweisen.

Georg

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Klaus,

falls du das noch nicht in deine Datensammlungaufgenommen hast, hier ein Hinweis:

 Hier entnommen am Anfang: https://www.cancertreatmentsresearch...xychloroquine/
*Update* anderes *Malariamedikament effektiver*: Update April 22nd 2018: Another anti-malaria drug called Amodiaquine, seems to be even more effective than Chloroquine/ Hydroxychloroquine https://www.nature.com/articles/cddis2017416

*Lysosomotropism depends on glucose: a chloroquine resistance mechanism*


Zitat aus dem zuvor verlinkten Beitrag in Nature: Importantly, we found that the related compound, amodiaquine, was *more potent* than CQ [Chloroquine] for cell killing and *not susceptible to interference from glucose starvation.* Taken together, our data indicate that CQ effectively targets the lysosome to sensitise towards cell death but is prone to a glucose-dependent resistance mechanism, thus providing rationale for the related compound *amodiaquine (currently used in humans) as a better therapeutic option for cancer.

*Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Klaus! Hallo allerseits!

Ich möchte ausführlich über mein Ergebnis des Einsatzes von Metabloc plus Zusatzmittel berichten. Damit man sich ein vollständigeres Bild machen kann, fange ich mit den PSA-Werten vor der RPE an. Danach folgten zwei Lymphadenektomien, die zweite, weil die erste fast keinen Erfolg gebracht hat.

*22,0 ng/ml PSA-Wert vor RPE am 17.02.16 
*
0,06 ng/ml 68. Tag/27.04.16  post-op  (3 von 13 Lymphknoten befallen)
0,25 ng/ml xx. Tag/19.10.16 post-op

*7,53 ng/ml 20.10.2017 PSA-Wert vor 1. Lymphadenektomie
*
5,61 ng/ml am 40. Tag/05.12.17 post-op

*9,93 ng/ml 05.02.2018 PSA-Wert vor 2. Lymphadenektomie (2 Lymphknoten befallen)
*
0,49 ng/ml 42. Tag/29.03 post-op
0,41 ng/ml 69. Tag/25.04.18  post-op
0,52 ng/ml 111. Tag/06.06.18  (Verdopplungszeit zum Vorwert 122 Tage)

*22.06.2018 Beginn Metabloc plus Zusätze
*
0,25 ng/ml 152. Tag/18.07.18 
0,18 ng/ml 185. Tag/20.08.18 
*0,15 ng/ml 202. Tag/06.09.18 
*
Gesamteinschätzung:

Ich vermute, hätte ich Metabloc sofort nach der RPE, besser noch davor beginnend, eingesetzt, wäre es zu der schlechten Entwicklung nach der RPE möglicherweise nicht gekommen. Der Ausgangswert mit PSA 0,06 ng/ml war sehr gut, wenn auch nicht optimal. 
Der nach der 2. Lymphadenektomie beginnende Wiederanstieg konnte (bisher) gebremst werden, trotz schlechterem Ausgangswert mit 0,41 ng/ml. Das PSA ist nach Einsatz von Metabloc plus deutlich gefallen. 

Betrachtet wird die Entwicklung per PSA. Krebszellen, die dieses eventuell nicht exprimieren, werden nicht erfasst.

Ausführliche Einschätzung:

Der PSA-Wert nach der zweiten Lymphadenektomie war ein Erfolg, weil der Abfall in dieser Höhe nicht zu erwarten war, wie der Arzt vorher angemerkt hatte. Worauf sich der stärker als erwartet gefallene PSA-Wert begründet, ist unklar. Eventuell ist es die Einnahme von 4-Methylumbelifferone, welche ich einige Wochen vor der OP begonnen hatte.

Wegen des hohen PSA vor OP wollte mich der Arzt ursprünglich nicht operieren. Ich habe ihn jedoch, denke ich, mit ausführlicher Gesprächsvorbereitung, unter anderem mit dem Argument "Tumorlastsenkung", umgestimmt. Eine nicht genau einzuschätzende Läsion an einer Rippe wies auf die Möglichkeit einer Knochenmetastase hin. Dr. Maurers Bedenken, dass schon wegen dieser eventuellen Metastase eine OP überflüssig, belastend und nicht zielführend wäre, konnte ich zerstreuen, indem ich meinte, meine Strategie wäre, zuerst die Lymphknoten anzugehen später die Metastase.

Das Ergebnis der radio-guided Lymphadenektomie war letztlich gut, aber nicht ausreichend. Bis 111. Tag post-op war das PSA bereits wieder von 0,41 ng/ml auf 0,52 ng/ml angestiegen. Das entspricht einer Verdopplungszeit von 122 Tagen. Hochgerechnet wäre jetzt im Herbst bis Frühjahr 2019 die nächste Bildgebung bei PSA 3 bis 5 sinnvoll gewesen, um weitere Therapieschritte auszuloten.

Ich habe mich dann an das Thema zum "Metabloc" im Forum erinnert und gedacht, jetzt ist das PSA noch niedrig und damit auch die Tumorlast. Jetzt muss etwas unternommen werden. Eigentlich hatte ich Metabloc für mich verworfen, weil ich sowieso schon Bestandteile davon genommen habe, allerdings in geringerer Dosis und kein HCA. Dass HCA entscheidend ist, habe ich damals nicht erkannt. 

*22.06.2018 Beginn von Metabloc plus* (zusätzlich mein sowieso bestehendes Portfolio)

*Alpha-Lipon-Säure* (ALA)  3 x 300 mg R-ALA
*Hydroxy-Zitronensäure (HCA)*   3 x 1.000 mg
*Capsaicin *   3 x 350 mg 
*Tocotrienole* 2 x 50 mg
und
*Metformin* seit Jahren. Derzeit 2 x 1.000 mg
*Atorvastatin* 40 mg
*Propranolol* (Betablocker) 
*Low Dose Naltrexon (LDN)*. (zurzeit ausgesetzt) Dr. Schwartz verwendet es, wie viele andere auch. LDN wirkt über Opioidrezeptoren. 
*Active Hexose Correlated Compound (AHCC),* Mittel aus Japan, welches dort u.a. in speziellen Krebskliniken verwendet wird.

Ungefähr 4 Wochen nach Start des Metabloc plus (Dr. Schwartz macht das im Bedarfsfall auch mit Chemo) hatte sich nach vorherigem, beginnenden Wiederansteigen mein PSA halbiert! Es war innerhalb von 6 Wochen von 0,52 ng/ml auf 0,25 ng/ml gefallen.

Ich war geschockt. Konnte das sein? So habe ich wochenlang recherchiert und Ideen für den Fall gesammelt, dass sich der Erfolg wieder verflüchtigt. Das gute Ergebnis hat mich so gestresst, dass ich derzeit schlecht schlafe, weil mir stets Gedanken im Kopf umhergehen. 

Jetzt, 50 Tage nach Beginn von Metabloc "plus", stehe ich bei PSA 0,15 ng/ml. Das sind nur noch 30 % vom Wiederanstiegs-Wert nach OP. Ca. Ende Oktober müsste bei gleichbleibender Fallgeschwindigkeit die erste Null nach dem Komma erreicht werden und Mitte nächsten Jahres insgesamt fast Null.  Das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.

Zusätzlich zum Metabloc nehme ich bekanntermaßen viele Mikronährstoffe und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, die in verschiedener Weise den Körper beeinflussen. Einige Stichwörter: Übersäuertes Gewebe, Entzündungshemmung (COX1, COX2, LOX), Modifiziertes Citruspektin (MCP) auch zur Entgiftung, diverse das Immunsystem beeinflussende Phytostoffe und Heilpilze, Fettsäuren-Balance, Enzyme, Pro- und Präbiotika, usw. usf. 
Dazu kommt ein Hormonmanagement mit Pregnenolon, DHEA, Avodart, Letrozol, Östradiolcreme, Östriolcreme, Progesteron. Dieses soll vor DHT und Östradiol schützen und trotzdem ausreichend Östrogene für beispielsweise den Knochenerhalt liefern. Zusätzlich verbessern die Hormone die Lebensqualität. Mein Gesamtkonzept ist auf Anti-Aging, d. h. Gesundheit bis ins hohe Alter, ausgerichtet.

Die Schilddrüse wird mittels L-Thyroxin eingestellt. 

4-Methylumbelifferone (verringert die Hyaluronsäure-Bildung mittels derer Krebszellen kommunizieren können)

Regelmäßiges Kraft- und Cardiotraining. 

Wenn ich voraussetze, dass diese Interventionen meinen Körper entsprechend umgestaltet haben und weiter beeinflussen, müsste sich der Trend fortsetzen. Für den Fall, dass sich das ändert, und neue Angriffswege entstanden sind, habe ich in den letzten Wochen diverse Ideen gesammelt, die von Chloroquine (verringert Autophagie) bis zum Angriff auf Tumorstammzellen gehen. Häufig sind dafür bekannte Medikamente geeignet, oft frei verkäuflich, wie Mittel gegen Würmer oder Pilze.

Ich denke, wer mit Metabloc nicht gleich erfolgreich ist, muss dem Körper Zeit geben, damit sich die Prozesse entwickeln können, wie Hans-J. am Anfang des Themas schreibt. Die Dosis von Metabloc könnte erhöht und weitere Medikamente und Nahrungsergänzungsmittel dazu genommen werden.

Die Ideen und den Behandlungsweg erarbeite ich aus Büchern sowie Studien und Beiträgen aus dem Internet. 

Gruß an alle Metabloc(k)er und viel Erfolg.
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Klaus und andere Metabloc(k)er.

Hier meine neuen Ergebnisse (fett). Ich füge diese an die letzten zuvor genannten Werte an.

*22.06.2018 Beginn Metabloc "plus"
*
0,25 ng/ml am 18.07.18 
0,18 ng/ml am 20.08.18 
0,15 ng/ml am 06.09.18 
*0,12 ng/ml am 04.10.18  (Verbesserung um 20 % innerhalb 4 Wochen)
0,10 ng/ml am 02.11.18  (Verbesserung um 16 % innerhalb 4 Wochen)
*
Ab jetzt bestimme ich zusätzlich zu den laufenden Messungen des Urologen (eigenes Labor) PSA mit 3 Stellen nach dem Komma. Besten Dank an LudwigS, der letztens erneut auf den Vorteil der Methode im niedrigen PSA-Bereich hingewiesen hat. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Wolfgang,

wenn das nicht ein Grund für Freude ist. 
Dann weiter so, aber bitte kein PSA Nadir Wettbewerb.

Ich teile in weiten Teilen deine Bemühungen Tumorzellen mit vielen Möglichkeiten klein zu halten. Aber sei bitte vorsichtig mit allzu hohen Dosen von Metformin.
Die ATP Depletion durch zu hohe Dosen Metformin kann auch die Organe zu viel an ATP entziehen. Aber diese brauchen auch etwas an ATP um zu arbeiten.

Weiterhin viel Glück.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Die Energie für sportliche Leistungen wird nicht unmittelbar aus der Nahrung (Kohlenhydrate, Fette, Eiweiße) gewonnen. Das in allen Körperzellen gespeicherte*Adenosintriphosphat  (ATP)*liefert die notwendige Energie. Je nach Beanspruchung können dabei unterschiedliche Phasen der Energiebereitstellung durchlaufen werden. Schema: Energiegewinnungsprozesse 
Grafik: Energiebereitstellung im Muskel 
Wichtig dabei ist, ob dies mit ausreichender Sauerstoffaufnahme (aerob)  oder unzureichender Sauerstoffaufnahme (anaerob) geschieht und ob dabei Laktat (Milchsäure) entsteht oder nicht. Bei einem 800m-Lauf sieht dies ungefähr so aus.

Quelle:
Aus Quarks&Co

Hans-J.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo an Metabloc Interessierte,

von meinen neuesten Werten berichte ich *hier* . Echt Metabloc
ist es ja nicht mehr, da ich seit einige Monaten zusätzlich Vit-E und Metformin nehme.

Hans-J., deine Bemerkungen zu Metformin machen mir etwas Sorgen: Ich
nehme zur Zeit tatsächlich 2000mg/Tag, kann ich dem ATP Entzug durch Metformin 
irgendwie vorbeugen? Macht sich das durch geringere Leistungsfähigkeit bemerkbar oder andere Folgen?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hans-J.

@Roland schrieb:




> Hans-J., deine Bemerkungen zu Metformin machen mir etwas Sorgen: Ich
> nehme zur Zeit tatsächlich 2000mg/Tag, kann ich dem ATP Entzug durch Metformin
> irgendwie vorbeugen? Macht sich das durch geringere Leistungsfähigkeit bemerkbar oder andere Folgen?



Es ist durchaus möglich,dass durch die Reduzierung des Blutzuckerspiegels auch die Vitalität sinkt.
Viel wichtiger ist aber die Gefahr der Laktatazidose. Diese Übersäuerung wollen wir ja gerade vermeiden bei unserem PCa.
Weil der Tumor/Gewebe ja schon von Hause aus versucht die Hypoxie zu verstärken.

Für Diabetiker nicht einfach.

Um das saure Milieu zu vermeiden, versuchen einige Betroffene, durch Alkalisierung diesen Zustand basisch zu gestalten.
Bist du zu sauer eingestellt, versuchen die Nieren durch hohe Aktivität diesem Umstand auszufällen.
Je basischer du den Stoffwechsel gestaltest umso weniger brauchst du - meist nachts - die Toilette benutzen.
Viele nehmen nicht Backpulver, sondern Natron.

Hans-J.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Metabloc-Interessierte,

der Erfolg von Metabloc (evtl. kombiniert mit Metformin) ist ja rechts zwiespältig und erst recht durch die Erfahrung, die *Klaus* gemacht hat, eher zweifelhaft geworden.

Ich möchte hier die Auswirkungen bei mir zeigen, zumindest was an der Oberfläche sichtbar ist, also am PSA Verlauf und bei einigen Bildgebungen.

Mein Krankheitsverlauf: 2010 Diagnose und RPE, aPSA=13 ng/ml, T3a, N(1/13), Gleason 7b; 2013  nach Anstieg auf PSA=0,3 ng/ml RT Prostataloge einschließlich Lymphabflusswege.
Seit Anfang 2014 Wiederanstieg des PSA, die  folgende Grafik gibt den PSA-Verlauf seit 1.1.2014 bis "heute" wieder.



In der Grafik
- ist die "y-Achse" logarithmisch geteilt, daher bilden sich exponentielle Verläufe als Geraden ab. Ich habe das gewählt, da dann der Unterschied deutlicher wird.

- ist der Gesamtverlauf in drei Phasen gezeichnet: blau: ohne Medikation, rot: Metabloc , grün: Metabloc+Metformin

- sind durch diese Messwerte exponentielle Trendlinien gerechnet, die jeweils als dünne durchgezogene Linien erscheinen, wie gesagt werden sie hier wegen der logarithmischen Teilung der y-Achse als Geraden abgebildet.

Die Verdopplungszeiten (VZ) habe ich aus den Gleichungen dieser Trendlinien berechnet:

Blau (ohne Medikation): VZ=7,8 Monate. Dies ist also wahrscheinlich der "natürliche" Verlauf meiner Krebszellen. In der Extrapolation der Trennlinie ergibt sich für heute ein Wert von ca. 30 ng/ml.

Rot (Metabloc): VZ= 15,5 Monate, also rund eine Verdopplung der VZ und damit, wie in der Grafik schön zu sehen, eine deutliche Reduktion des PSA-Anstiegs. Am Ende dieser Phase hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der Anstieg wieder stärker wird, deshalb habe ich mit Metformin ergänzt.

Grün: (Metabloc + Metformin): VZ=40 Monate, also noch mal eine starke Verminderung des PSA-Anstiegs.

Vom Standpunkt der PSA Entwicklung ist diese "Medikation" also sehr erfolgreich. Dabei ist die Hoffnung,
dass dieser PSA-Verlauf auch das reale Krebsgeschehen widerspiegelt.  Durch Klaus' Erfahrungen muss man das kritisch sehen.
Ich nehme aber an, dass bei mir andere Verhältnisse vorliegen: ich bin noch hormon-naiv und also erst recht nicht kastrationsresistent; mein PSA Verlauf unter Metabloc zeigt einen "schönen" exponentiellen Verlauf, wie er einem "normalen" Wachstum der Krebszellen entspricht, dies ist bei Klaus anders. Und: in drei PSMA-PET/CT wurde keine größere Metastasierung gesehen:

2.6.16 bei PSA=1,3 ng/ml: keine relevante Mehrspeicherung, ein Lymphknoten (LK) wurde in einer späteren Nachbeurteilung mit 6mmx3mm gefunden.

19.2.18 bei PSA=2,8 ng/ml, ungefähr 18 Monate nach Beginn mit Metabloc: 1 LK mit Mehrspeicherung, jetzt 6mmx4mm, 
1 fraglicher LK, Durchmesser 4mm

28.3.19 bei PSA=3,08 ng/ml: ungefähr 2,5 Jahre Metabloc plus 1 Jahr Metformin: Beide zuvor erkannten LK weisen hier nur eine geringe Mehrspeicherung auf, der größere wird mit 6mmx5mm gemessen; hinzu kam ein starkes Signal im PET mit Verdacht auf Lungenmetastase, dies wird aber in mehreren Nachbeurteilungen verworfen (s. *hier)*.

Ganz vorsichtig gehe ich davon aus, dass bei mir Metabloc+Metformin im Sinne einer Dämpfung des Krebswachstums noch funktioniert und mache erst mal weiter, wenn auch mit einem mulmigen Gefühl. Im September ist das nächste PSMA PET/CT (diesmal wieder in Bonn) geplant, insbesondere um noch mehr Klarheit über den vorherigen Lungenbefund zu erhalten.

Bin gespannt, wie ihr das seht

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Bei einer Lymphknotenmetastase muss man nicht sofort Hormontherapie machen, vor allem nicht bei einer langsamen PSADT. Abwarten und beobachten wäre ein vertretbares Konzept gewesen und Du hast dabei Metabloc ergänzt. Du kannst in Ruhe das PSMA PET/CT abwarten und dann sehen ob eine Therapieänderung erforderlich ist. Die Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie hast Du Dir erstmal erspart.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Roland,

dieser Beitrag verdient Respekt. Auch ich, der sich mit Berechnungen und Erklärungen über die logarithmisch geteilte "Y-Achse" nicht gut auskennt, habe dank Deiner ausführlichen Erläuterungen zu den einzelnen Abläufen es letztlich doch kapiert.

Dein Bericht unter myprostate endet zwar unter 01.03.2010, aber das PSA ist über alle Jahre vollständig einzusehen. Weil das Profil von Dir auch perfekt gestaltet ist, hat mal alle Infos sofort zur Verfügung.

Ich wünsche Dir für den geplanten nächsten PSMA PET/CT-Termin keine unangenehmen Überraschungen. Wäre eine Untersuchung per PSMA/PET/MRT nicht noch aussagefähiger?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Nachdem auf mein Fragezeichen kein Echo kam, habe ich selbst recherchiert:

https://wehrmed.de/article/3401-psma...karzinoms.html

https://www.meduniwien.ac.at/web/ueb...tatakarzinoms/

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....ng/pet-faq.php

https://www.siemens-healthineers.com...ata-krebs.html

Im ersten Link kommt wohl letztlich klar zum Audruck, dass eine PSMA/PET/MRT gegenüber einer PSMA/PET/CT keine verbesserte Befundungsmöglichkeit ergibt. Zumindest ist das das Ergebnis der bisherigen Ermittlungen in diesem in Rede stehenden Link.

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

ich hatte die Frage mehr rhetorisch verstanden, es hängt ja in erster Linie davon ab, ob Roland in der Nähe überhaupt ein PSMA PET/MRT hat. Davon gibt es ja nur wenige.

Unabhängig von dem ersten Link: Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit dem PSMA PET/MRT mehr sieht als mit einem CT. Aber der Befund ist wohl "klarer". In den CT Befunden waren bei mir viele Erwähnungen von Uptakes, die fraglich seien. Beim MRT befanden sich im Bericht keine Unsicherheiten. Damit bietet dieser Befund eine bessere Grundlage für eine gezielte Bestrahlung.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Georg,

es freut mich, dass Du doch PSMA/PET/MRT präferierst.

Die Uni-Klinik in Bonn bietet das wohl nicht an:

https://www.nuklearmedizin-ukbonn.de...n/psma-pet-ct/

Wie Dir schon per PN erläutert, ist im Klinikum Mannheim diese Möglichkeit gegeben. Prof. Schönberg hatte mir das per E-Mail bestätigt:

https://w2.umm.de/ikrn/

Gruß Harald

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo ihr Beiden,

mir ist der mögliche Erkenntnisgewinn durch ...MRT nicht ganz klar, daher habe ich das
noch nicht ins Auge gefasst. Georgs Erfahrungen können da hilfreich sein.

Da ich in Düsseldorf wohne bin ich in 1,5 h in Münster, wo ja das PSMA PET/MRT angeboten wird,
das wäre also für mich sehr leicht erreichbar.

Hinzu kommt ja noch, dass meine Krebszellen zu einem hohen Prozentsatz
möglicherweise PSMA negativ sind, genau diesen Aspekt werde ich noch
vor der nächsten Bildgebung mit Nuklermedizinern besprechen und fragen,
welche alternativem Verfahren möglich sind.

Danke für eure Vorschläge
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Das letzte PSMA PET/CT hat ja zwei Lymphknoten gezeigt, diese können den PSA Anstieg verursacht haben. Ich denke daher, man mit wird mit einem PSMA PET/MRT schon etwas sehen.

Die Alternative wäre ein Cholin PET/CT, ob dies bei einem PSA Wert von 3,22 schon erfolgreich eingesetzt werden kann, weiß ich im Moment nicht. Da dieses Verfahren nicht so empfindlich ist wie ein PSMA PET/CT, würde ich vermuten, dass die beiden bekannten Lymphknotenmetastasen noch zu klein sind um sie damit zu sehen. Also mach erstmal ein PSMA PET/MRT und sieh Dir das Ergebnis an.

Georg

----------


## Reiner mit E

Leider ist der Thread schon älter, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch Betroffene, welche Metformin noch einsetzen. Nachdem mein PSA stärker gestiegen ist, habe ich Metformin eingesetzt ( Metabloc habe ich verworfen, da dies bei Klaus wohl den PSA maskiert hatte ) , die ersten beiden Wochen 500 mg , dann 1000 mg pro Tag. ( bin in Hormontherapie mit Trenantone, Zytiga und Prednisolon )

Hier mal meine letzten PSA Werte:


02.07.2020  0,15     V   -63 Tage
07.10.2020  0,53     V    53 Tage
28.10.2020  0,64     V    77 Tage
24.11.2020  0,74     V   138 Tage
12.01.2020  0,84     V  268 Tage

Auffallend , das sich die PSA Verdopplungszeit ( nach Limbach Rechner ) seither schön nach oben verschiebt. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
( Ich hatte Ende des Jahres ( zwischen dem 15. und 31. Dezember ) noch Bestrahlungen von 2 neu aufgetretenen  Metastasen , auch dies könnte eine Rolle spielen, hierzu möchte ich aber noch den nächsten PSA abwarten um entsprechende Aussagen zu treffen )

Gibt es Meinungen zu folgenden Fragen:

Ist eine Dosiserhöhung auf 1500 mg pro Tag sinnvoll ? ( Adenositriphosphat - Energieverlust , von Hans J. beschrieben )

Muß ich spezielle Werte bei Einnahme von Metformin messen lassen ? ( Homocystein wie hier beschrieben etc.von Wolfgang )

Hat jemand weitere Vorschläge ?

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Hans-Georg

Reiner mit E,
ich nehme seit Frühjahr 2020 Metformin 2x850mg/die und jeden zweiten Tag 0,25mg Dexamethason ein. Dies bei fortlaufender Degarelix-Theapie bei multimodaler Therapie und Gleason 9.
Aufgrund der berichteten Maskierung des PSA-Messwertes durch Metformin lasse ich aber zusätzlich einmal jährlich durch Intervallverlängerung zwischen zwei Degarelix-Gaben den PSA auf etwa 0,1 ng/ml steigen und dann erfolgt ein (bisher negatives) PSMA-PET-MRT (oder CT). Damit hoffe ich, das die mögliche Maskierung nicht zum Übersehen von neuen oder gewachsenen Metastasen führt.
Einen körperlichen Energieverlust durch die täglichen 1700mg Metformin habe ich bei mir nie beobachtet - eher ein Gegenteil.
Hans-Georg

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke Hans Georg für Deinen Beitrag. Ich dachte bei der Maskierung des PSA eher an Metablock, können aber natürlich auch beide gewesen sein. Kann aber durchaus sein, das Metastasen unter einer Hormontherapie einfach anfangen zu wachsen. Bei etlichen Betroffenen habe ich dies schon gelesen und auch bei mir sind die alten Metastasten Gott sei Dank relativ ruhig gestellt, aber es sind 2 neue gewachsen.

Bei Durchsicht Deines Profils habe ich gesehen , Du nimmst auch Estradiol. Ich möchte ab nächster Woche auch mit den Pflastern beginnen, ( hatte schon mal 14 Tage probiert, aufgrund gesundheitlicher Beschwerden aber abgebrochen ) mein Östradiol Wert, den mir freundlicherweise mein Urologe mitgemessen hat, liegt unter 10 pg/ml. Der Zielwert sollte 22-45 pg/ml sein.
Kannst Du mir hierzu vielleicht sagen, wie Du die Pflaster anwendest : wieviele pro Woche, wie lange , welche Erfahrungen hast Du damit ? Lässt Du Deinen Wert zwischendurch messen ? Merkst Du eine Wirkung ? Probleme mit den Brustdrüsen ?

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Hans-Georg

Hallo Reiner mit E,
Ich habe seit etwa 13 Monaten  mit Dermestril Pflastern probiert und häufig Laborwerte messen lassen. Eine gute Wirkung auf die Hitzewallungen (von 40 Wallungen auf 6 pro Tag) erzielte ich erst mit Laborwerten eng an der oberen Normwertgrenze von 45pg/ml. Um auf diese Werte zu kommen, klebe ich zwei 50ger Pflaster gleichzeitig und wechsele alle drei Tage. Aber leider ist die Haut doch recht dünn geworden und etwas gereizt. Dadurch stimmt die Resorption nicht mehr so wie sie soll und die Östrogenwerte sinken. Zudem gehen die Randklebereste nur schwer ab. 
Daher nach Rücksprache mit der Urologie Umstellung auf Estradioltabletten. Die sinnvolle Dosierung habe ich noch nicht, da diese Therapie erst seit 3 Tagen läuft. Ich denke aber es werden mind. 2mg pro Tag sein müssen - eher etwas mehr.
Hans-Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Reiner und Hans-Georg,

ich nehme schon seit Jahren zunächst Metabloc und später
zusätzlich Metformin. Meine Erfahrungen damit habe ich zusammengefasst
s. link unten in der Signatur. Das ist schon etwas älter, es hat sich aber seitdem nicht viel 
verändert.

Ich nehme täglich sowohl morgens als auch abend jeweils 1000mg Metformin.
Die gefährliche Entwicklung von Klaus habe ich immer im Hinterkopf. Ich glaube und
nehme an, dass die Biologie meines PCa anders ist: ich hatte noch keine Hormontherapie,
mein PCa ist zu großen Teilen PSMA negativ.

In dieser neueren Arbeit wird die Wirkung von Statinen mit/ohne Metformin beschrieben:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7131852/

Eigenartigerweise finden die, dass Metformin alleine keine Wirkung (auf Mortalität) hat.
Die Wirkung von Statinen zusätzlich konnte/mußte ich jetzt auch erfahren. Aufgrund von
Herzinfarkt muss ich jetzt auch Statine nehmen, prompt sank mein PSA von ca. 5 auf 4.

Gerade las ich auf *ntv* die Nachricht, dass Metformin das Sterberisiko bei Covid
reduziert, mir solls recht sein.

Ich wünsche euch beiden viel Erfolg auf eurem PCa-Weg

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke nochmal  Hans Georg und danke auch Dir Roland für Deine Infos. 

Da ich auch schon einen Herzinfarkt hatte , nehme ich bereits seit 3 Jahren Statine. Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir , das Dein Herzinfarkt keine bleibenden Schäden hinterlassen hat.

Gruß
Reiner

----------

